# Studio One 6 is coming!



## Crossroads

Announcement here:



Very curious as to what it will bring. It will be our first glimpse into the future of Studio One post Fender buyout. Have been waiting for this!


----------



## PerryD

No doubt I will upgrade shortly after the first adopters do. Ha! I read that a Fender exec would like to see a one page user manual! As long as he includes his personal phone number for support, I guess that would be ok.


----------



## Wunderhorn

PerryD said:


> As long as he includes his personal phone number for support, I guess that would be ok.


I'd be delighted to join in on this conference call.


----------



## Getsumen

Curious as well. Not expecting much different to be honest but they gotta have at least one or two gamechangers to incentivize upgrading (Hopefully!)


----------



## outland

With Studio One, it's always a case whether the focus of any given update or upgrade is something that helps the individual user with his/her personal paradigm, needs, and wants. Revisions in S1 seem to be more particularized than in other DAWs. I'm not sure if this style of updating/upgrading will continue with the advent of Fender's management, but it apparently won't be too long to find out if this still holds true. 

It is nice to see the silence broken.


----------



## Bee_Abney

I knew it was coming, but I forgot to budget for it. D'oh! Anyway, I hope it's great. I really should have started that Studio One 5 course I bought before the update. D'oh!

I hope there is surround sound, a video image display, one note one beat play in for ostinatos, batch processing, and some extra mastering options. I'm sure I'm forgetting something really important. Sandboxing? Hmm. I'm unsure about that. Or, you know, better colour customisation. I'm not fussy.

Better modulation options (that can be recorded) for parameters within plugins.

Oh, yes! Oversampling on any plugin. I really want to be able to oversample anything without oversampling, in effect, everything by upping the sample rate.

Whatever the changes are, I'm pretty confident that I'll learn to appreciate them.


----------



## arcy

I hope in the Dolby Atmos adoption, in a general restyling and in new virtual instruments.


----------



## Loerpert

Hoping for negative delay per sound variation and colored notes based on the sound variation.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

The real question is how much improvement in the existing shortcomings have they addressed. No delay compensation for external synths, no ability to set default CC lanes, extremely limited color palette, a ton of bugs that have been reported, etc. etc.


----------



## Akoustecx

Audio routing into instruments, please and thankyou.


----------



## Sombreuil

A looper, a granular synth and a listen option like in Pro-Q 3. That's all I'm asking for.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Loerpert said:


> Hoping for negative delay per sound variation and colored notes based on the sound variation.


Negative delay per sound variation sounds very good (or, you know, would); but I thought that you could already set up different colours for the notes for each sound variation. I'm sure I saw that in a video.


----------



## StillLife

Feeling extra happy about my sphere membership now…


----------



## vitocorleone123

Bee_Abney said:


> I knew it was coming, but I forgot to budget for it. D'oh! Anyway, I hope it's great. I really should have started that Studio One 5 course I bought before the update. D'oh!
> 
> I hope there is surround sound, a video image display, one note one beat play in for ostinatos, batch processing, and some extra mastering options. I'm sure I'm forgetting something really important. Sandboxing? Hmm. I'm unsure about that. Or, you know, better colour customisation. I'm not fussy.
> 
> Better modulation options (that can be recorded) for parameters within plugins.
> 
> Oh, yes! Oversampling on any plugin. I really want to be able to oversample anything without oversampling, in effect, everything by upping the sample rate.
> 
> Whatever the changes are, I'm pretty confident that I'll learn to appreciate them.


Look at it this way: procrastinating saved you time by rendering the Studio One v5 course meaningless!

(I always try to look on the bright side of procrastination... when I remember to do so)


----------



## funhat

so is this an announcement or the announcement of the announcement? 
looking forward regardless. if anything, i'm hoping the most for better modulation in midi editor (have shown lanes locked to the selected track. don't need to see 4 modulation lanes on tracks that aren't using it, but need others), better presets (a simplified way to save presets, and it being able to save a lot more within the preset itself would be nice) and just making impact xt more friendly (moving samples around, editing samples in multiple banks at same time, etc. i think a lot could me made more intuitive here). as a bonus, I'm on S1 5 artist (shame on me, i know), so any new features to the artist edition are obviously welcome as well


----------



## dcoscina

I just upgraded a few weeks ago. I hope they have a 30 day customer loyalty upgrade path.. I think they do but who knows? 

I'm hoping for a click track like Cubase's where you can define the sub divisions for 5/4, 7/8, etc etc time sigs. 

I got spoiled on that with DP and even LPX let's you do it


----------



## Bee_Abney

dcoscina said:


> I just upgraded a few weeks ago. I hope they have a 30 day customer loyalty upgrade path.. I think they do but who knows?
> 
> I'm hoping for a click track like Cubase's where you can define the sub divisions for 5/4, 7/8, etc etc time sigs.
> 
> I got spoiled on that with DP and even LPX let's you do it


You can definitely get a 5/4 click track already. There are limitations on time signature bases, though.


----------



## outland

StillLife said:


> Feeling extra happy about my sphere membership now…


You know, I'm thinking about signing up for Sphere with the new version. I'll probably wait and see how much the "flat" upgrade will cost for existing users and weigh it out accordingly, but this seems a bit more tempting this time around. Maybe they'll even have a special price for Sphere.


----------



## Bee_Abney

outland said:


> You know, I'm thinking about signing up for Sphere with the new version. I'll probably wait and see how much the "flat" upgrade will cost for existing users and weigh it out accordingly, but this seems a bit more tempting this time around. Maybe they'll even have a special price for Sphere.


Good thinking. We might prefer perpetual licenses; but we have to make our choices based upon what is available.

'I lease it. It's cheaper in the long run.' From Amateur, by Hal Hartley. (Or, to put it another way: the path to annihilation is pathed with economy...)


----------



## Sombreuil

outland said:


> You know, I'm thinking about signing up for Sphere with the new version. I'll probably wait and see how much the "flat" upgrade will cost for existing users and weigh it out accordingly, but this seems a bit more tempting this time around. Maybe they'll even have a special price for Sphere.


Probably $150 I'd assume? Maybe $99 during a week or two if we're lucky.


----------



## outland

Bee_Abney said:


> (Or, to put it another way: the path to annihilation is pathed with economy...)


Now, there's a cheery thought...

(...but you're correct of course.)


----------



## dcoscina

Bee_Abney said:


> You can definitely get a 5/4 click track already. There are limitations on time signature bases, though.


Yeah but it doesn’t let you choose the strong beats for custom click like Cubase and DP do.


----------



## EgM

I've probably discussed this in a previous thread when Sphere released but here goes...


For anyone wondering the cost in USD$ over time for perpetual license upgrade vs Sphere membership

Release span:
v1 to v2: 09/27/2009 to 10/31/2011
25 months (Cumulative Sphere subscription cost: *373.75$*) _* Didn't exist at the time_

v2 to v3: 10/31/2011 to 05/20/2015
42 months (Cumulative Sphere subscription cost: *627.90$*) _* Didn't exist at the time_

v3 to v4: 05/20/2015 to 05/22/2018
36 months (Cumulative Sphere subscription cost: *538.20$*) _* Didn't exist at the time_

v4 to v5: 05/22/2018 to 07/07/2020
25 months (Cumulative Sphere subscription cost: *373.75$*) _* Didn't exist at the time_

v5 to v6: 07/07/2020 to 09/29/2022
26 months (Cumulative Sphere subscription cost: *388.70$*) * _Sphere offered from 07/07/20_


My costs over time:
v3 crossgrade from Cubase: *199.98$*
v3 to v4: (Black Friday 2019) *74.98$*
v4 to v5: (On release date) *128.48$*


Presonus Sphere cost per year:
*179.40$*


I love Studio One and it's the only DAW I've been using since v4 but I do think Presonus needs to add a ton more into their subscription for it to be worth 15$ a month. I think EastWest and Cinesamples have the right idea with their subscriptions because of the vast amount of content that comes with the price but Presonus needs to add more to it or just lower the price honestly...

Still a LOT cheaper than Cubase though


----------



## muziksculp

StillLife said:


> Feeling extra happy about my sphere membership now…


Same here.


----------



## cedricm

arcy said:


> I hope in the Dolby Atmos adoption, in a general restyling and in new virtual instruments.


Multichannel / Dolby Atmos support has been my nr 1 Studio One wish for a long time.

I fear the worst though, didn't the Fender CEO say he wanted a very simplified S1?



ALittleNightMusic said:


> The real question is how much improvement in the existing shortcomings have they addressed. No delay compensation for external synths, no ability to set default CC lanes, extremely limited color palette, a ton of bugs that have been reported, etc. etc.


Are you sure. I'm pretty sure PipelineXT measures and sets the delay compensation for you.

The color palette you can change with an extension, although I agree, it should be standard.



EgM said:


> I love Studio One and it's the only DAW I've been using since v4 but I do think Presonus needs to add a ton more into their subscription for it to be worth 15$ a month. I think EastWest and Cinesamples have the right idea with their subscriptions because of the vast amount of content that comes with the price but Presonus needs to add more to it or just lower the price honestly...
> 
> Still a LOT cheaper than Cubase though


I'm all for more content, but to be fair, there's quite a lot in Sphere in addition to Studio One. Whether it's useful to you or not is another question.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

cedricm said:


> Are you sure. I'm pretty sure PipelineXT even measures and sets the delay compensation for you.


Yes I'm sure. I filed a bug and they even acknowledged it. External synths aren't compensated correctly if you have track delays on other tracks. This works correctly as expected in Cubase and Logic.


----------



## axb312

Are custom Macros possible already? Would be nice...


----------



## Loerpert

It's not possible yet unfortunately. Maybe with a plugin? There is a feature request for it though!


----------



## sundrowned

You can create custom macros with any combination of the commands and feed some of the commands arguments. But you can't script custom commands.


----------



## sundrowned

I think the main thing I'd be disappointed if it's not included is piano/drum/score view track visibility shortcuts. Having to manage that with mouse clicks and drags isn't ideal. I also expect a video track. Custom browser tagging would be nice. 

Some score improvements would be great but not expecting it.


----------



## arcy

cedricm said:


> didn't the Fender CEO say he wanted a very simplified S1?


where did he say that??


----------



## StillLife

EgM said:


> I've probably discussed this in a previous thread when Sphere released but here goes...
> 
> 
> For anyone wondering the cost in USD$ over time for perpetual license upgrade vs Sphere membership
> 
> Release span:
> v1 to v2: 09/27/2009 to 10/31/2011
> 25 months (Cumulative Sphere subscription cost: *373.75$*) _* Didn't exist at the time_
> 
> v2 to v3: 10/31/2011 to 05/20/2015
> 42 months (Cumulative Sphere subscription cost: *627.90$*) _* Didn't exist at the time_
> 
> v3 to v4: 05/20/2015 to 05/22/2018
> 36 months (Cumulative Sphere subscription cost: *538.20$*) _* Didn't exist at the time_
> 
> v4 to v5: 05/22/2018 to 07/07/2020
> 25 months (Cumulative Sphere subscription cost: *373.75$*) _* Didn't exist at the time_
> 
> v5 to v6: 07/07/2020 to 09/29/2022
> 26 months (Cumulative Sphere subscription cost: *388.70$*) * _Sphere offered from 07/07/20_
> 
> 
> My costs over time:
> v3 crossgrade from Cubase: *199.98$*
> v3 to v4: (Black Friday 2019) *74.98$*
> v4 to v5: (On release date) *128.48$*
> 
> 
> Presonus Sphere cost per year:
> *179.40$*
> 
> 
> I love Studio One and it's the only DAW I've been using since v4 but I do think Presonus needs to add a ton more into their subscription for it to be worth 15$ a month. I think EastWest and Cinesamples have the right idea with their subscriptions because of the vast amount of content that comes with the price but Presonus needs to add more to it or just lower the price honestly...
> 
> Still a LOT cheaper than Cubase though


Fair enough. But I think these numbers don't tell the whole story - nor everyone's story. I get a ton (of fun) out of Sphere. For instance, the 'learning'-section is very good and frequently visited by me. I use the workspaces extensively to communicate about my songs with my band, works flawlessly. And it is a good feeling to know I will be always be up to date - DAW-wise that is...
I don't care that much about a vast amount of content (I suffer from choice paralysis already!), I just want the content that is, to be top-notch. Sphere just works for me in that respect, and I don't mind the 15 a month as long as the quality stays high.


----------



## José Herring

cedricm said:


> I fear the worst though, didn't the Fender CEO say he wanted a very simplified S1?


He did. So part of me is optimistic, but the pessimist in me is thinking the release is going to go down something like this...


----------



## gedlig

José Herring said:


> He did. So part of me is optimistic, but the pessimist in me is thinking the release is going to go down something like this...



Oh gods I wish I didn't know this existed.


----------



## Crossroads

José Herring said:


> He did. So part of me is optimistic, but the pessimist in me is thinking the release is going to go down something like this...




Indeed. Of all the Studio One updates, this one I am most curious about and will be make or break with me. If I see they're still the same Presonus and they're still doing what made them stand out in the first place, all is good.

If this update proves the point the CEO of Fender was making, then I'm out.

I truly, truly hope it's the former. 

However, if this update proves that all is well and nothing has changed, then please get someone to tape that CEO's mouth shut. I knew I wanted to volunteer for that reading that statement. It read like him thinking out loud rather than making definite statements. If so, the man needs to learn to keep his thoughts to himself, for the love of everyone working at Presonus.

Remember, it took Rick Naqvi to personally come out and remind people that nothing would change. I can only imagine his huge facepalm when that blob of gibberish found it's way onto the internet.


----------



## GtrString

I don't care what it is, they have direct access to my wallet. My brain does not need to be involved. I'll bet it will be 6'y.

That said, I'm hoping for a great dynamic EQ. This is an absolutely essential tool, which should be native to any DAW in 2022 imho.


----------



## Patryk Scelina

I'm very curious what's there. I've been thinking about switching to S1 from Cubase for quite some time. I'll be taking a look at this release.


----------



## UDun

I switched 6 months ago from Cubase to Studio One and I much prefer it. Sound variations are so great compared to expression maps. The workflow better suits my needs as well. Just missing a couple of things like an ability to filter/transform midi CCs, a proper video track, score improvements, stems export in parallel... Looking forward to this new version 🤞


----------



## devonmyles

sundrowned said:


> I think the main thing I'd be disappointed if it's not included is piano/drum/score view track visibility shortcuts. Having to manage that with mouse clicks and drags isn't ideal.


Unless I'm going mad, or misunderstand what you are saying; why not apply your own key commands/short cuts?


----------



## sundrowned

devonmyles said:


> Unless I'm going mad, or misunderstand what you are saying; why not apply your own key commands/short cuts?


There aren't commands for controlling track visibility in piano roll and drum/score view.


----------



## Lannister

I imagine that whatever the Fender CEO said will have little to no effect on this version (Hopefully!). Version 6 has probably been indevelopment for quite a while.


----------



## davinwv

UDun said:


> Just missing a couple of things like . . . stems export in parallel..


Please explain more specifically what you mean, but I think S1 already has this capability via the "Export Stems" option.


----------



## UDun

davinwv said:


> Please explain more specifically what you mean, but I think S1 already has this capability via the "Export Stems" option.



Right. But the export is done one track at a time in sequence. So basically if you have 100 tracks in your template and each one takes let's say 30s to export you'll end up waiting around 1h. Would be great to have this export done in parallel like in Cubase.


----------



## lexiaodong

Notion7 please。


----------



## Rubens Tubenchlak

lexiaodong said:


> Notion7 please。


not optimistic at all about that. 
unfortunately, we are very few of us, using it (for orchestral purposes even fewer) or making pressure for improvements. 
they couldn't provide even one single update for Big Sur. Monterey is already in its final days for Ventura...


----------



## vitocorleone123

I hope that half the improvements are fixing bugs and shortcomings that continue to haunt the DAW, and the other half is new features. The fixing and optimizing things is hard to sell, though, which is why software typically emphasizes adding more (and more buggy) features.... 

Adding up a lot of small things actually equals a big thing that people notice. But, again, it's hard to market that in an exciting way.


----------



## muziksculp

lexiaodong said:


> Notion7 please。


I have been curious about this for quite sometime. I think if Notion 7 can compete with the other popular notation programs, and have a very close, and smart integration with S1Pro 6, they will have an amazing system.


----------



## muziksculp

I'm also curious if they have updated/further improved the included plugins, both effects, and instruments in ver 6 ? i.e. scalable GUIs 

Hopefully more, and better options for GUI color customization this time around.


----------



## Loerpert

muziksculp said:


> I'm also curious if they have updated/further improved the included plugins, both effects, and instruments in ver 6 ? i.e. scalable GUIs
> 
> Hopefully more, and better options for GUI color customization this time around.


Check this one out. It's amazing!





Studio One | Color Toolbar


Adding a color toolbar to Studio One.




s1scripts.wixsite.com


----------



## EanS

EgM said:


> I've probably discussed this in a previous thread when Sphere released but here goes...
> 
> 
> For anyone wondering the cost in USD$ over time for perpetual license upgrade vs Sphere membership
> 
> Release span:
> v1 to v2: 09/27/2009 to 10/31/2011
> 25 months (Cumulative Sphere subscription cost: *373.75$*) _* Didn't exist at the time_
> 
> v2 to v3: 10/31/2011 to 05/20/2015
> 42 months (Cumulative Sphere subscription cost: *627.90$*) _* Didn't exist at the time_
> 
> v3 to v4: 05/20/2015 to 05/22/2018
> 36 months (Cumulative Sphere subscription cost: *538.20$*) _* Didn't exist at the time_
> 
> v4 to v5: 05/22/2018 to 07/07/2020
> 25 months (Cumulative Sphere subscription cost: *373.75$*) _* Didn't exist at the time_
> 
> v5 to v6: 07/07/2020 to 09/29/2022
> 26 months (Cumulative Sphere subscription cost: *388.70$*) * _Sphere offered from 07/07/20_
> 
> 
> My costs over time:
> v3 crossgrade from Cubase: *199.98$*
> v3 to v4: (Black Friday 2019) *74.98$*
> v4 to v5: (On release date) *128.48$*
> 
> 
> Presonus Sphere cost per year:
> *179.40$*
> 
> 
> I love Studio One and it's the only DAW I've been using since v4 but I do think Presonus needs to add a ton more into their subscription for it to be worth 15$ a month. I think EastWest and Cinesamples have the right idea with their subscriptions because of the vast amount of content that comes with the price but Presonus needs to add more to it or just lower the price honestly...
> 
> Still a LOT cheaper than Cubase though


"Cheapest" path I did was getting an Atom controller, get Studio One Artist 5 free (once you activate, you get latest version), upgrade to Pro on BF via Best Service for us$180.

So it wasn't $180 only because atom is $160. But's a perpetual hardware, and a very nice pad/controller too (has velocity +/- assigned pads for instance for editing midi). 

Full integration with Notion would be a winning move since not even Dorico has it with Cubase.


----------



## FireGS

*BIG SIGH*

I'm a daily Studio One user, and I really hope this fixes a bunch of basic usability (bouncing/freezing a track in real time (with PipelineXT), multi-channel, OpenGL fixes, crash on exits, crashes on open document, fully-working delay compensation, etc), but I think it's healthy if we keep our expectations in check. 

Color me shocked if any of those things are actually addressed.


----------



## Aldunate

IMO they need to tackle the big two features that Studio One is lacking.
Surround (+) and XML export/import.


----------



## gedlig

Yeah, here's hoping for multi channel midi tracks and saving track delay in presets


----------



## outland

muziksculp said:


> I have been curious about this for quite sometime. I think if Notion 7 can compete with the other popular notation programs, and have a very close, and smart integration with S1Pro 6, they will have an amazing system.


I've been pleased with the integration of S1 and Notion since they finally got Notion working on i9-based computers (originally, it would simply crash or freeze on my i9 and I had to keep around a fairly aged i7-based machine and address it over a network to get it to work. It did work, but as one can expect, was a bit cumbersome), but really, Notion has quite a ways to go to compete with Finale. Notion is very quick (this is probably its strongest point and not an insignificant strength at all; it is screaming fast), but as you probably know, it is missing many markings. The basics are there for sure and, often, one can "make do" with many of the others. Overall, I'd say that it's about 85% there as a notation program. It's "good enough" for many things, but for really serious works, one still probably needs to go to Finale.


----------



## Voider




----------



## muziksculp

When was Notion 6 released ?


----------



## muziksculp

Loerpert said:


> Check this one out. It's amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Studio One | Color Toolbar
> 
> 
> Adding a color toolbar to Studio One.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s1scripts.wixsite.com


I know about this. But I'm hoping Studio One Pro 6 has something even better all built-into it.


----------



## EgM

muziksculp said:


> When was Notion 6 released ?



6.0 on Aug 25, 2016


----------



## Villanao

Hoping for better/faster stem exporting and an improved Sampler One. Cubase sampler track is far superior.


----------



## muziksculp

EgM said:


> 6.0 on Aug 25, 2016


Wow ! It's like an abandoned application. 

That's six years ago. I would guess they had enough time to make Notion 7 a fantastic Notation program, and nicely integrated into Studio One Pro 6. So far, no signs or hints that Notion 7 will show up this year.


----------



## signalpath

muziksculp said:


> It's like an abandoned application.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

I doubt Presonus has a lot of people dedicated to Notion. I can't see myself using anything besides Dorico going forward. It would take a decade for Notion to catch up.


----------



## ennbr

Studio One has been steadily getting Notion 6 features for several years now with each release of S1 it has gotten more notation capabilities. I'm expecting this trend to continue until Notion is no longer needed.


----------



## Lannister

ennbr said:


> Studio One has been steadily getting Notion 6 features for several years now with each release of S1 it has gotten more notation capabilities. I'm expecting this trend to continue until Notion is no longer needed.


This. The two applications are two different codebases. It will be insteresting to see what they do going forward. Notion 6 has seen updates here and there over the years since it was released, but I wonder whether at some point they will just combine the two into one.


----------



## Mucusman

I booted up Notion the other day and did a check for updates, and I repeatedly received error messages. Made me wonder at the time whether they are done with Notion 6 and indeed an infusion into Studio One was in the offering soon. May not at all be the case, but it made me hope nonetheless. I don't use Notion much, but when I do, it's put out a quality score that I am satisfied with.


----------



## Brian2112

I'd like just two things:

1) I would like to be able to put my plugins in any order I want in the browser and not be limited to alphabetical sorting (I can create my own folders and all, but the contents are always alphabetical).

2) Keep the track freeze with its proprietary combined wave/midi implementation as it is (Best Freeze method any DAW in my view), but also allow a convert to standard midi track feature so we can drag midi into other apps.


----------



## FireGS

Brian2112 said:


> 2) Keep the track freeze with its proprietary combined wave/midi implementation as it is (Best Freeze method any DAW in my view), but also allow a convert to standard midi track feature so we can drag midi into other apps.


You can do this with Melodyne. Edit an audio track with Melodyne, then drag said audio track to a MIDI track -- boom, MIDI.


----------



## DaddyO

Brian2112 said:


> 1) I would like to be able to put my plugins in any order I want in the browser and not be limited to alphabetical sorting (I can create my own folders and all, but the contents are always alphabetical).


I agree. I have taken to adding prefixed numbers to control sorting, and that is a pain in the neck not to mention visually distracting when looking through lists.


----------



## Lukas

Brian2112 said:


> 2) Keep the track freeze with its proprietary combined wave/midi implementation as it is (Best Freeze method any DAW in my view), but also allow a convert to standard midi track feature so we can drag midi into other apps.


Something like a standard MIDI track wouldn't be necessary for that, but dragging MIDI files into plug-ins from Studio One is indeed not implemented yet. MIDI files from Plug-in to Studio One works, but not the other way. WAV files work, MIDI files do not. Valid request to make that work.

The workaround is to drag the instrument event into the Files Tab of the browser, (press Shift to choose MIDI before dropping the event), right-click the .MID file and choose "Show in Explorer". Dragging from Explorer/Finder into the plug-in works. A bit cumbersome, direct drag'n'drop would be nicer of course.


----------



## outland

EgM said:


> v5 to v6: 07/07/2020 to 09/29/2022
> 26 months (Cumulative Sphere subscription cost: *388.70$*) * _Sphere offered from 07/07/20_
> 
> 
> My costs over time:
> v3 crossgrade from Cubase: *199.98$*
> v3 to v4: (Black Friday 2019) *74.98$*
> v4 to v5: (On release date) *128.48$*
> 
> 
> Presonus Sphere cost per year:
> *179.40$*
> 
> 
> I love Studio One and it's the only DAW I've been using since v4 but I do think Presonus needs to add a ton more into their subscription for it to be worth 15$ a month. I think EastWest and Cinesamples have the right idea with their subscriptions because of the vast amount of content that comes with the price but Presonus needs to add more to it or just lower the price honestly...
> 
> Still a LOT cheaper than Cubase though


Good points and the right way to look at the issue, I'm sure, but the annual cost of Sphere (if one pays for the year all at one time) is $164.95. I know that I'd be much more into paying for it once rather than monthly. 

And this, I think, almost begs the question: what if one signed up for Sphere for a month to get Studio One 6 and then quit it, only getting back onboard with Sphere to update whatever applications one needs so to do? I don't somehow feel "right" about this in an ethical sense, but it does seem within the terms of the contact (please, do feel free to point out how I'm in error if you note a misunderstanding in what I am positing here.) 

So, in my case (and not counting all the extras that I haven't bought anyway), Studio One would be updated only when an update seems to add features that interest me. Notion would be upgraded/updated similarly (it seems less likely to be addressed for an update anytime soon anyway.) Alternatively, one could, I assume, update only on the major point revisions (i.e., 6.1, 6.2, etc.) and ignore the minor revisions (e.g., 6.01.) The downside on this is that obviously the minor revisions often fix bugs in the major revisions. 

Offered in the spirit of FWIW; I'm very much still thinking this all through and welcome any input that can be offered.


----------



## Akoustecx

outland said:


> Good points and the right way to look at the issue, I'm sure, but the annual cost of Sphere (if one pays for the year all at one time) is $164.95. I know that I'd be much more into paying for it once rather than monthly.
> 
> And this, I think, almost begs the question: what if one signed up for Sphere for a month to get Studio One 6 and then quit it, only getting back onboard with Sphere to update whatever applications one needs so to do? I don't somehow feel "right" about this in an ethical sense, but it does seem within the terms of the contact (please, do feel free to point out how I'm in error if you note a misunderstanding in what I am positing here.)
> 
> So, in my case (and not counting all the extras that I haven't bought anyway), Studio One would be updated only when an update seems to add features that interest me. Notion would be upgraded/updated similarly (it seems less likely to be addressed for an update anytime soon anyway.) Alternatively, one could, I assume, update only on the major point revisions (i.e., 6.1, 6.2, etc.) and ignore the minor revisions (e.g., 6.01.) The downside on this is that obviously the minor revisions often fix bugs in the major revisions.
> 
> Offered in the spirit of FWIW; I'm very much still thinking this all through and welcome any input that can be offered.


Because if your subscription is not active, you lose access 30 days after your last billing date.


----------



## outland

Akoustecx said:


> Because if your subscription is not active, you lose access 30 days after your last billing date.


Right, that I knew. Always good to be reminded, however. 

I'm still having issues with the (personal) ethical side of this and I'm not sure why; PreSonus did write the contract. I'm sure that they accounted for all the feasible economic "loopholes" with which they were willing to deal, but it does feel like I'd be taking advantage of the company if I were to only occasionally pay to jump onto the Sphere website only for the express purpose of obtaining updates. Maybe my ethical musings are a relic of the "(only) buy software" model in some odd way. 

When all is said and done, I'll most likely just get the Studio 6 upgrade and call it a day. I do use Notion a bit, but it is really the only other piece of software from PreSonus that I use. I have a ton of plug-ins that I've acquired over the years, so I don't really need anymore (not that I'm doubting at all the quality of PreSonus' offerings.)


----------



## Akoustecx

outland said:


> Right, that I knew. Always good to be reminded, however.
> 
> I'm still having issues with the (personal) ethical side of this and I'm not sure why; PreSonus did write the contract. I'm sure that they accounted for all the feasible economic "loopholes" with which they were willing to deal, but it does feel like I'd be taking advantage of the company if I were to only occasionally pay to jump onto the Sphere website only for the express purpose of obtaining updates. Maybe my ethical musings are a relic of the "(only) buy software" model in some odd way.
> 
> When all is said and done, I'll most likely just get the Studio 6 upgrade and call it a day. I do use Notion a bit, but it is really the only other piece of software from PreSonus that I use. I have a ton of plug-ins that I've acquired over the years, so I don't really need anymore (not that I'm doubting at all the quality of PreSonus' offerings.)


Does the contract say that if you have a permanent license for 5, but then sign up for Sphere when 6 is out, that your permanent license for 5 will be upgraded to 6, regardless of the length of subscription?
That would be quite a loophole to have slipped past the legal team. I neither speak legalese, nor have read the contract, but my assumption would be in those circumstances that as soon as your sub became inactive that you would need to revert from 6 to 5. If I'm wrong, then I suspect a lot of people will be subscribing on 27/09 and cancelling on 28/09.


----------



## FireGS

outland said:


> Right, that I knew. Always good to be reminded, however.
> 
> I'm still having issues with the (personal) ethical side of this and I'm not sure why; PreSonus did write the contract. I'm sure that they accounted for all the feasible economic "loopholes" with which they were willing to deal, but it does feel like I'd be taking advantage of the company if I were to only occasionally pay to jump onto the Sphere website only for the express purpose of obtaining updates. Maybe my ethical musings are a relic of the "(only) buy software" model in some odd way.
> 
> When all is said and done, I'll most likely just get the Studio 6 upgrade and call it a day. I do use Notion a bit, but it is really the only other piece of software from PreSonus that I use. I have a ton of plug-ins that I've acquired over the years, so I don't really need anymore (not that I'm doubting at all the quality of PreSonus' offerings.)


Hi, sorry, totally off topic, but I *HATE* the font you're using. It's so jarring, I can't help but skip over your messages. I'm sorry. 

Carry on.


----------



## Guffy

Exciting.


----------



## outland

Akoustecx said:


> Does the contract say that if you have a permanent license for 5, but then sign up for Sphere when 6 is out, that your permanent license for 5 will be upgraded to 6, regardless of the length of subscription?
> That would be quite a loophole to have slipped past the legal team. I neither speak legalese, nor have read the contract, but my assumption would be in those circumstances that as soon as your sub became inactive that you would need to revert from 6 to 5. If I'm wrong, then I suspect a lot of people will be subscribing on 27/09 and cancelling on 28/09.


From what I know (also not a lawyer), the contract only pertains to what you get as a member of Sphere, but having said that, yes you get Studio One 6, but as a member of Sphere. It's another way of accomplishing the same thing, but no, "technically" your previous license isn't upgraded, _per se_.


----------



## ennbr

FireGS said:


> Hi, sorry, totally off topic, but I *HATE* the font you're using. It's so jarring, I can't help but skip over your messages. I'm sorry.


I've been doing the same thing skipping over the posts


----------



## Kslovelace

Bee_Abney said:


> I knew it was coming, but I forgot to budget for it. D'oh! Anyway, I hope it's great. I really should have started that Studio One 5 course I bought before the update. D'oh!
> 
> I hope there is surround sound, a video image display, one note one beat play in for ostinatos, batch processing, and some extra mastering options. I'm sure I'm forgetting something really important. Sandboxing? Hmm. I'm unsure about that. Or, you know, better colour customisation. I'm not fussy.
> 
> Better modulation options (that can be recorded) for parameters within plugins.
> 
> Oh, yes! Oversampling on any plugin. I really want to be able to oversample anything without oversampling, in effect, everything by upping the sample rate.
> 
> Whatever the changes are, I'm pretty confident that I'll learn to appreciate them.


Batch processing has been around for a few years. Just fyi. It’s a separate extension. I believe I picked it up for 49$. It’s really quite good too. Even through studio one is not my primary DAW (at the moment at least… could be if they would fix the pre delay issues that resurfaced on Mac OS with the last update), it is my go to for its batch processing workflow.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Kslovelace said:


> Batch processing has been around for a few years. Just fyi. It’s a separate extension. I believe I picked it up for 49$. It’s really quite good too. Even through studio one is not my primary DAW (at the moment at least… could be if they would fix the pre delay issues that resurfaced on Mac OS with the last update), it is my go to for its batch processing workflow.


You're right! Yes, I forgot about that extension. Thank you for the reminder; and I hope they fix the pre delay issue.


----------



## Woodie1972

I would like to see correct playback of dynamics to be implemented in the score editor. Now it only works with velocity based instruments like piano, guitar and percussion. As soon as you have a sustain patch and there's a hairpin written, nothing happens, so you have to draw it in yourself in the correspondenting midi lane. Cubase already has this for many years, and although I'm not a programmer, I can't imagine this would be too difficult to add to the software.


----------



## SonicMojo

outland said:


> What if one signed up for Sphere for a month to get Studio One 6 and then quit it, only getting back onboard with Sphere to update whatever applications one needs so to do? I don't somehow feel "right" about this in an ethical sense, but it does seem within the terms of the contact (please, do feel free to point out how I'm in error if you note a misunderstanding in what I am positing here.)


Don't forget these two key elements - especially if you like actually using S1 on a regular basis (from the Presonus Knowledge base)....






What happens if I choose to cancel my PreSonus Sphere membership? - Questions & Answers | PreSonus


What happens if I choose to cancel my PreSonus Sphere membership? Will my Studio One software stop ... I decide to do so? Thanks in advance.



answers.presonus.com





*If you cancel your Sphere License, any programs (and presumably "content" too) that were activated with the Sphere license will stop functioning*_. When the membership ends, your access will revert back to whatever perpetual license(s) you have on your local machine. (if any)

Any data downloaded from the cloud account is on your machine, that will not be removed. *Any data still in the cloud account when your membership period ends, will be deleted*.
_
So - unless you are rocking BOTH a Sphere and perpetual license - probably a bit pointless to sign up, grab some stuff and then leave the party thinking you are getting away with the picnic basket 

Cheers

Sonic.


----------



## seanmarholm

Vintage King dropped Studio One beforehand by mistake. Google cache: 









Presonus Studio One 6 Professional DAW Software - Electronic Delivery


DAW software allowing you to compose, record, produce, mix, master, and perform all from a single, intuitive application with customizable user interface, Smart Templates, Global Lyrics Support, Global Video Track, and mastering projects




webcache.googleusercontent.com





PRODUCT DESCRIPTION​Your creative partner for end-to-end production, *PreSonus Studio One 6 Professional* has everything you need to bring your inspiration to life. Studio One is the only audio production software that provides a complete integrated experience for recording, production, composing, mixing, mastering, and performing.
Studio One’s pioneering drag-and-drop workflow makes it highly intuitive and fast to use. Laborious tasks like vocal comping and drum replacement are as easy as drag and drop. Smart Templates make it easy to get started with streamlined workflows and helpful guided tutorials. Use the new Customization Editor to select just the tools and functions you need for the task at hand, simplifying the user interface so you can focus and work faster than ever.
Only Studio One features harmonic editing for both audio and MIDI. Experiment with new chord progressions until your next hit song comes to life – no music theory degree required. From pop ballads to rap anthems, the Chord Track is a producer’s dream come true. Quickly create beats with advanced pattern editing, flexible samplers, and live looping. Remix complete songs with the Arranger Track and Scratch Pads.
Go from the studio to the stage or stream with the Show Page. Design a complete show by creating a Setlist using songs you’re already created in Studio One, incorporating a mix of live instruments, pre-recorded tracks, and virtual instruments.
Assemble your album and get mastering with Studio One Projects. Only Studio One Professional links Songs with mastering projects, so you can update mixes as needed without losing fades, automation, Clip Gain edits, or any other mastering work.
Designed with ease of use at its core, Studio One seamlessly moves with you from initial inspiration to full production, final mix to mastered album, digital release to live production… and lets you truly create without boundaries.
WHAT’S NEW IN VERSION 6:​
*NEW* Customizable user interface: Show or hide essentially every user interface tool and function with the new Customization Editor.
*NEW* Smart Templates: Smart Templates provide essential toolsets for the tasks at hand from basic recording to mixing stems, mastering an album to setting up a live show
*NEW* Global Lyrics Support: Add lyrics to your scores, songs, productions, and live performances with the all-new global Lyrics Track
*NEW* Global Video Track: The all-new global Video Track provides an intuitive video workflow thanks to the familiar drag and drop functionality that made Studio One famous
*NEW* Track Presets: Store every aspect of a given track or channel for instant recall, even for multiple selected tracks/channels
*NEW* Advanced Collaboration with PreSonus Sphere: Studio One 6 deepens the integration between your desktop application and your PreSonus Sphere Workspaces with convenient sharing options and built-in sync options right from the Studio One Browser
FEATURES:​
The only DAW that lets you compose, record, produce, mix, master, and perform all from a single, intuitive application
Intuitive, customizable work environment with industry-leading drag-and-drop functionality
Unlimited audio and instrument tracks, advanced automation features, virtual instruments, buses, and FX channels
Smart Templates make getting started recording, beatmaking, mastering, and setting up for a Show fast
Arranger Track makes it easy to remix and rearrange Songs, or fire loops live
Complete suite of 39 Native Effects plug-ins including all new De-Esser, Vocoder, and improved ProEQ3 with per-band dynamics mode.
Five powerful virtual instruments including: Impact XT drum sampler; Presence XT virtual sample-player; Mai Tai polyphonic analog modeling synthesizer; Mojito monophonic subtractive synthesizer; and Sample One XT live sampler and sample editor
Quickly compose drums and melodies with the integrated step-sequencer style Pattern Editor
Chord Track manipulates audio and note data of any or all tracks for Harmonic Editing and song prototyping
Console Shaper emulates the sound of an analog console with control over drive, noise, and even true channel crosstalk, thanks to Mix Engine FX’s cross-channel processing
Score View for traditional notation, drum notation, and tablature
Sound Variations make it easy to manage articulations for complex orchestral libraries with dynamic mapping for EastWest Opus, Vienna Symphonic Library Synchron Player products, UJAM instruments, and more
Integrated mastering suite with automatic mix updating, DDP, Redbook CD burning, and digital release
Perform live with Studio One! Use your recorded assets to bring your album sound to the live show; play virtual amps live; sequence and re-arrange your setlist.
Integrated online Cloud Services including the PreSonus Shop, PreSonus Exchange, PreSonus Sphere, and bi-directional SoundCloud integration
Pristine sound quality with native 64-bit resolution and support for up to 768 kHz audio
Use Pro Tools, Cubase, Sonar, and Logic shortcut key commands or create your own
Compatible with ASIO-, Windows Audio-, and Core Audio-compliant audio interfaces
Advanced integration with PreSonus Sphere Workspaces


----------



## vitocorleone123

I hope there's an upgrade price a lot lower than $400!


----------



## G_Erland

seanmarholm said:


> Vintage King dropped Studio One beforehand by mistake. Google cache:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presonus Studio One 6 Professional DAW Software - Electronic Delivery
> 
> 
> DAW software allowing you to compose, record, produce, mix, master, and perform all from a single, intuitive application with customizable user interface, Smart Templates, Global Lyrics Support, Global Video Track, and mastering projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> webcache.googleusercontent.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRODUCT DESCRIPTION​Your creative partner for end-to-end production, *PreSonus Studio One 6 Professional* has everything you need to bring your inspiration to life. Studio One is the only audio production software that provides a complete integrated experience for recording, production, composing, mixing, mastering, and performing.
> Studio One’s pioneering drag-and-drop workflow makes it highly intuitive and fast to use. Laborious tasks like vocal comping and drum replacement are as easy as drag and drop. Smart Templates make it easy to get started with streamlined workflows and helpful guided tutorials. Use the new Customization Editor to select just the tools and functions you need for the task at hand, simplifying the user interface so you can focus and work faster than ever.
> Only Studio One features harmonic editing for both audio and MIDI. Experiment with new chord progressions until your next hit song comes to life – no music theory degree required. From pop ballads to rap anthems, the Chord Track is a producer’s dream come true. Quickly create beats with advanced pattern editing, flexible samplers, and live looping. Remix complete songs with the Arranger Track and Scratch Pads.
> Go from the studio to the stage or stream with the Show Page. Design a complete show by creating a Setlist using songs you’re already created in Studio One, incorporating a mix of live instruments, pre-recorded tracks, and virtual instruments.
> Assemble your album and get mastering with Studio One Projects. Only Studio One Professional links Songs with mastering projects, so you can update mixes as needed without losing fades, automation, Clip Gain edits, or any other mastering work.
> Designed with ease of use at its core, Studio One seamlessly moves with you from initial inspiration to full production, final mix to mastered album, digital release to live production… and lets you truly create without boundaries.
> WHAT’S NEW IN VERSION 6:​
> *NEW* Customizable user interface: Show or hide essentially every user interface tool and function with the new Customization Editor.
> *NEW* Smart Templates: Smart Templates provide essential toolsets for the tasks at hand from basic recording to mixing stems, mastering an album to setting up a live show
> *NEW* Global Lyrics Support: Add lyrics to your scores, songs, productions, and live performances with the all-new global Lyrics Track
> *NEW* Global Video Track: The all-new global Video Track provides an intuitive video workflow thanks to the familiar drag and drop functionality that made Studio One famous
> *NEW* Track Presets: Store every aspect of a given track or channel for instant recall, even for multiple selected tracks/channels
> *NEW* Advanced Collaboration with PreSonus Sphere: Studio One 6 deepens the integration between your desktop application and your PreSonus Sphere Workspaces with convenient sharing options and built-in sync options right from the Studio One Browser
> FEATURES:​
> The only DAW that lets you compose, record, produce, mix, master, and perform all from a single, intuitive application
> Intuitive, customizable work environment with industry-leading drag-and-drop functionality
> Unlimited audio and instrument tracks, advanced automation features, virtual instruments, buses, and FX channels
> Smart Templates make getting started recording, beatmaking, mastering, and setting up for a Show fast
> Arranger Track makes it easy to remix and rearrange Songs, or fire loops live
> Complete suite of 39 Native Effects plug-ins including all new De-Esser, Vocoder, and improved ProEQ3 with per-band dynamics mode.
> Five powerful virtual instruments including: Impact XT drum sampler; Presence XT virtual sample-player; Mai Tai polyphonic analog modeling synthesizer; Mojito monophonic subtractive synthesizer; and Sample One XT live sampler and sample editor
> Quickly compose drums and melodies with the integrated step-sequencer style Pattern Editor
> Chord Track manipulates audio and note data of any or all tracks for Harmonic Editing and song prototyping
> Console Shaper emulates the sound of an analog console with control over drive, noise, and even true channel crosstalk, thanks to Mix Engine FX’s cross-channel processing
> Score View for traditional notation, drum notation, and tablature
> Sound Variations make it easy to manage articulations for complex orchestral libraries with dynamic mapping for EastWest Opus, Vienna Symphonic Library Synchron Player products, UJAM instruments, and more
> Integrated mastering suite with automatic mix updating, DDP, Redbook CD burning, and digital release
> Perform live with Studio One! Use your recorded assets to bring your album sound to the live show; play virtual amps live; sequence and re-arrange your setlist.
> Integrated online Cloud Services including the PreSonus Shop, PreSonus Exchange, PreSonus Sphere, and bi-directional SoundCloud integration
> Pristine sound quality with native 64-bit resolution and support for up to 768 kHz audio
> Use Pro Tools, Cubase, Sonar, and Logic shortcut key commands or create your own
> Compatible with ASIO-, Windows Audio-, and Core Audio-compliant audio interfaces
> Advanced integration with PreSonus Sphere Workspaces


Hmmm


----------



## EanS

Almost every new feature seems quite exciting and shows that they are listening to users, track presets / templates are a thing now.

Just be aware that some of these are for S1 Professional only, I guess the Video for sure and maybe the Lyrics support (since it's in the score part) No new info on the score itself and Notion.


----------



## EgM

That's an amazing update, Video track, customizable UI and full preset storing!!


----------



## muziksculp

No surround support ?


----------



## muziksculp

Although I don't need Surround Mixing features right now, I'm sure others do, and would not bother using Studio One Pro 6 if it still has no Surround Mixing capabilities. Sad if that's the case. It's something that Logic, and Cubase already offer, I hate to see S1Pro 6 missing out on this.


----------



## SonicMojo

All I can say (at first glance) is this is a slightly unimpressive upgrade if that blurb indicates that's all there is. Hoping the full announcement holds a bit more excitement.

S


----------



## muziksculp

EanS said:


> No new info on the score itself and Notion.


Notion 7 ... Nothing about it, and Notion 6 is an ancient app. , feels like they are abandoning the Notion thing all together.


----------



## ennbr

muziksculp said:


> Notion 7 ... Nothing about it, and Notion 6 is an ancient app. , feels like they are abandoning the Notion thing all together


Have you tried something other than Notion it's not even on the cross grade list for Dorico and not very good. And yes I have Notion started with v3 including the tablet version but gave up on it ever turning into a world class notation software package. 

I still think that Presonus is going to end up with the Studio One score page having better functionality than Notion before long.


----------



## muziksculp

ennbr said:


> I still think that Presonus is going to end up with the Studio One score page having better functionality than Notion before long.


Maybe. It looks like that's what they have been doing at a slow pace. But that's not going to compete with the professional dedicated notation apps. So, I'm not sure if that is a smart strategy.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

That leak certainly tempered my expectations and hopes for Thursday…


----------



## muziksculp

ALittleNightMusic said:


> That leak certainly tempered my expectations and hopes for Thursday…


Same here.


----------



## G_Erland

I really wonder if v6 and no change to color system.


----------



## muziksculp

G_Erland said:


> I really wonder if v6 and no change to color system.


Wouldn't be surprised if v6 had the same restricted color system as version 5. 

I'm already prepared to be very disappointed with what V6 offers.


----------



## G_Erland

muziksculp said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if v6 had the same restricted color system as version 5.
> 
> I'm already prepared to be very disappointed with what V6 offers.


Oh well…theres always the color toolbar. Im hoping art sets include OT. Anyway, the rest sounds cool.


----------



## muziksculp

G_Erland said:


> Im hoping art sets include OT.


OT needs to be willing to cooperate, and engage in making their player work with Sound-Variations, just like VSL did with their Synchron Player, and EW did with their OPUS Player. I don't have high hopes that OT has done so.


----------



## muziksculp

Also, no mention of any improvements to their Studio One Pro 6 Plugins. be it GUI Scaling, or additional features, or any new plugins.


----------



## mixedmoods

muziksculp said:


> Although I don't need Surround Mixing features right now, I'm sure others do, and would not bother using Studio One Pro 6 if it still has no Surround Mixing capabilities. Sad if that's the case. It's something that Logic, and Cubase already offer, I hate to see S1Pro 6 missing out on this.


Totally agree ... Surround support / Dolby Atmos compatibility was the main upgrade I was hoping for Verison 6. With tools like MIR 3D on one hand and Hardware like Apple Airpods Pro on the other, Surround mixing becomes very interesting to experiment with – also for music beyond soundtrack/cinema ... Let's hope we know more tomorrow.


----------



## ennbr

muziksculp said:


> Also, no mention of any improvements to their Studio One Pro 6 Plugins. be it GUI Scaling, or additional features, or any new plugins.



Complete suite of 39 Native Effects plug-ins including all new De-Esser, Vocoder, and improved ProEQ3 with per-band dynamics mode.


----------



## sundrowned

Fender CEO: It's too complicated! Make me a one button computer recorder!

Presonus: Makes a tool to hide every interface function. 

I don't think it necessarily was a response to the CEO, but if it was, fair play to their response to a brief.


----------



## imusic

looks great - I am sure it is good like everything before !


----------



## Al Maurice

Lots of stuff for singer song writers -- kind of predictable ... after a change of ownership.


----------



## Sombreuil

Al Maurice said:


> Lots of stuff for singer song writers -- kind of predictable ... after a change of ownership.


I don't see a world where the team had 10 months to dev' Studio One 6.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Sombreuil said:


> I don't see a world where the team had 10 months to dev' Studio One 6.


I'm pretty sure that they are permenantly in development. I expect that ten months is enough time to shift focus and prepare a finalised next update.

But, also, Studio One has always placed a lot of emphasis on tools for bands and such. So they wouldn't have needed a new directive to come up with these updates.


----------



## Woodie1972

Nothing about the score editor, except for what was already there, the sound variations. Bummer for me, to be honoust.

But we all think the post with all new features is a real one from Presonus, but maybe it's just someone who made this up and is now having a lot of fun reading all comments.


----------



## sundrowned

From the image I can see two things not mentioned. Dual pan as standard and track icons. Small things but helpful.


----------



## simfoe

seanmarholm said:


> support for up to 768 kHz audio


Blimey. Does anyone use sample rates this high?


----------



## ennbr

Woodie1972 said:


> Nothing about the score editor, except for what was already there,


Lyrics have been added to the score editor from what I read







Woodie1972 said:


> But we all think the post with all new features is a real one from Presonus, but maybe it's just someone who made this up and is now having a lot of fun reading all comments.


The information came from Vintage King a hidden product page


----------



## Fibigero

I heard S1 is not really that suitable for film composers, especially when comparing to Cubase and Logic? Like very limited video functions etc.. plus the whole template thing kind of works differently there?


----------



## ennbr

Fibigero said:


> I heard S1 is not really that suitable for film composers, especially when comparing to Cubase and Logic? Like very limited video functions etc.. plus the whole template thing kind of works differently there?


Well the big objection most had about film was Studio One did not have a global video track this has been added to v6 according to the leaked info. 

Not sure what you're referring to about templates mine for Studio One and Cubase 12 look and work the same. But Presonus has made changes to templates in the v6 version as well still waiting to see what's new.


----------



## Quelconque

ennbr said:


> Well the big objection most had about film was Studio One did not have a global video track this has been added to v6 according to the leaked info.


S1 doesn't have SMPTE lock too, which can be really frustrating.

As for the score editor, I don't care about Lyrics but since there is no chords or note writting function, I hope it can be used for the same purpose as a workaround.


----------



## Woodie1972

I was hoping that they would add correct playback of dynamics to the score editor, basically that's all I ask for. I don't care that much about lyrics (although I can imagine there are a lot of people who really like that addition), surround sound, live perormance and so. I'm afraid it's back to Cubase then (please no), or try to further improve my Dorico templates with more FX to get better sounding playback. Problem with Dorico is, that when there's a lot going on (notes, added FX), it simply can't handle it anymore, resulting in playback problems, even with VE Pro as host. As if the system 'runs full', by lack of a better word.
In a dedicated DAW i don't run into this issue. Maybe it's my computer starting to show its age, not being the most modern anymore...


----------



## FireGS

FireGS said:


> *BIG SIGH*
> 
> I'm a daily Studio One user, and I really hope this fixes a bunch of basic usability (bouncing/freezing a track in real time (with PipelineXT), multi-channel, OpenGL fixes, crash on exits, crashes on open document, fully-working delay compensation, etc), but I think it's healthy if we keep our expectations in check.
> 
> Color me shocked if any of those things are actually addressed.


I hate being right.


----------



## muziksculp

ennbr said:


> Complete suite of 39 Native Effects plug-ins including all new De-Esser, Vocoder, and improved ProEQ3 with per-band dynamics mode.


OH.. Didn't know about this. OK, so I give them some credit here.


----------



## StillLife

Seems like a great update to the daw I already love. Looking forward to the video's from Gregor.


----------



## DaddyO

This is not official, but neither is it particularly encouraging for my wishes. Hopefully this list of new things is not complete.


----------



## muziksculp

DaddyO said:


> This is not official, but neither is it particularly encouraging for my wishes. Hopefully this list of new things is not complete.


Yeah.. let's hope that's the case. I think the leaked info. was counterproductive to my excitement level.


----------



## GtrString

I'm in!!!


----------



## MrSpades

DaddyO said:


> This is not official, but neither is it particularly encouraging for my wishes. Hopefully this list of new things is not complete.


Why isn't it official? wasn't it from the official Vintage King website with images and press release ready to go live tomorrow??


----------



## DaddyO

It's very likely to be official, and I'm not familiar with Vintage King, but to me official news is released officially through official channels (Presonus website, emails from Presonus) on the official day. Leaks or mistakes are, by definition, not official. Again, I agree that leaks and mistakes often turn out to be from official sources. And I suspect that is true in this case.


----------



## muziksculp

This was a classic example of a Bad Leak


----------



## MrSpades

DaddyO said:


> It's very likely to be official, and I'm not familiar with Vintage King, but to me official news is released officially through official channels (Presonus website, emails from Presonus) on the official day. Leaks or mistakes are, by definition, not official. Again, I agree that leaks and mistakes often turn out to be from official sources. And I suspect that is true in this case.


Yeah thats what I meant. It's not "official" because it didn't come from Presonus on the 29th... but in terms of what IS going to be in V6.... thats the press release and the page they have ready to sell the update so that is what is going to be in the update tomorrow. 

Whether they have more they didn't mention its another story.


----------



## SonicMojo

muziksculp said:


> This was a classic example of a Bad Leak


Methinks there will be an uncomfortable meeting coming up between Presonus and the grade 7 student that is working on Vintage Kings website...

Sonic


----------



## muziksculp

MrSpades said:


> Whether they have more they didn't mention its another story.


I doubt they have more. Why would they not mention/hide any important, and useful new features in a press release/product description. I think whatever is not mentioned is not that big of a deal, just some minor improvements if any.


----------



## SonicMojo

muziksculp said:


> I doubt they have more. Why would they not mention/hide any important, and useful new features in a press release/product description. I think whatever is not mentioned is not that big of a deal, just some minor improvements if any.


Agreed - which unfortunately makes this upgrade look tame in comparison to other S1 major releases. But I do see a couple things that I am very interested in like the templating and customization for those of us that use Studio One for a variety of different tasks. 

Sonic.


----------



## Crossroads

muziksculp said:


> I doubt they have more. Why would they not mention/hide any important, and useful new features in a press release/product description. I think whatever is not mentioned is not that big of a deal, just some minor improvements if any.



Steinberg hid the most revolutionary function in years for us composers away from view, and buried deep within the release notes back in the day:

-enable/disable tracks

So yes, unmentioned things can be a very, very big deal.


----------



## muziksculp

Crossroads said:


> Steinberg hid the most revolutionary function in years for us composers away from view, and buried deep within the release notes back in the day:
> 
> -enable/disable tracks
> 
> So yes, unmentioned things can be a very, very big deal.


I would love to see that be the case here. I'm a big fan of Studio One Pro, my one and only DAW. I would hate to see it fall behind.


----------



## HybridPunk

There's the premier. It starts in about 23 hours


----------



## TheMusicSync

Some pre-news, really interesting!








Presonus Studio One 6 Professional DAW Software - Electronic Delivery


DAW software allowing you to compose, record, produce, mix, master, and perform all from a single, intuitive application with customizable user interface, Smart Templates, Global Lyrics Support, Global Video Track, and mastering projects




webcache.googleusercontent.com


----------



## G_Erland

So theres track icons…be cool to see if thats helpful, ive never tried..and one of the pictures has a big pan thing that seems to cross two tracks…what is that?


----------



## StillLife

muziksculp said:


> I would love to see that be the case here. I'm a big fan of Studio One Pro, my one and only DAW. I would hate to see it fall behind.


Why do you think it falls behind? I know of no better daw.


----------



## muziksculp

StillLife said:


> Why do you think it falls behind? I know of no better daw.


It is my favorite and only DAW, but it lacks features that Pro-Users need, i.e. Surround mix, ATMOS, further efficiency improvements, GUI color-customization with full color palette, Fully Scalable GUI of their Plugins, maybe some smart Chord-Progression features for the Chord Track that would give us instant chord progressions to jam over, ...etc.. etc. 

I'm sure Version 6 will offer some important improvements, i.e. a new Video Track, and many other features that have been requested, but it doesn't seem like some of these requested features have been listed in the leaked product info. list. 

We shall know more tomorrow, and I'm a Presonus Sphere subscriber, and also own S1Pro 5, not sure I will pay for the Ver. 6 upgrade, since I get it via the Sphere Sub.


----------



## Bee_Abney

muziksculp said:


> It is my favorite and only DAW, but it lacks features that Pro-Users need, i.e. Surround mix, ATMOS, further efficiency improvements, GUI color-customization with full color palette, Fully Scalable GUI of their Plugins, maybe some smart Chord-Progression features for the Chord Track that would give us instant chord progressions to jam over, ...etc.. etc.
> 
> I'm sure Version 6 will offer some important improvements, i.e. a new Video Track, and many other features that have been requested, but it doesn't seem like some of these requested features have been listed in the leaked product info. list.
> 
> We shall know more tomorrow, and I'm a Presonus Sphere subscriber, and also own S1Pro 5, not sure I will pay for the Ver. 6 upgrade, since I get it via the Sphere Sub.


Yes. It may do what I need of it; but I worry that it is not aiming to meet the needs - not just desires in the case of ATMOS/surround - of professionals working in spheres that relate to the sorts of thing that I am doing. Even if these are features I can live without, I would be more comfortable about Studio One's future as a composers' tool if they were meeting the needs of today's professional composers.


----------



## muziksculp

Email I received today.


----------



## FireGS

StillLife said:


> Why do you think it falls behind? I know of no better daw.


I'll piggyback -- the fact that still... as of tomorrow... there will still be no way to bounce tracks in realtime besides recording to a new track. Studio One has this really great feature of Transforming MIDI track to rendered audio *and back*, or audio to _rendered audio_ and back while preserving the state of the Instruments and/or insert effects. But there's no way to transform it in realtime.

Why is this important? Anyone who wants to use external analog processing via PipelineXT inserted on a track can't transform to rendered audio (and save the insert state). There's a growing number of plugin-controlled analog hardware out there that would let you insert an instance of PipelineXT out to (lets say) a compressor. Insert the compressor controller plugin after that, set your settings and convert it to rendered audio -- *then* move PipelineXT and the controller plugin to a new channel, rinse repeat.

_This way you could use a single hardware/analog device across an infinite number of tracks._ If you need to go back and change any settings per track, you could just transform back to pre-rendered, it'd load up the controller plugin's previous settings. It'd be full-blown recall across an entire project with a single piece of hardware.

What bothers me the most is that *this shouldn't be that hard.* There's already programming in the DAW to render a mix in realtime. Why in god's name isn't that something that could be done on a per-track basis when so many other DAWs can? Like, Presonus went above and beyond with their transform audio system to allow you to auto tail, maybe NOT render inserts, preserve states and unload plugins/instruments, etc. It's already way more advanced than a simple "freeze/bounce" -- but no realtime render.

......ok.

I really want to go full-hybrid and invest in a full 500-rack of WesAudio gear. Few compressors, few EQs, etc -- but working with the 96 channels I tend to work with makes it impossible to own enough compressors and EQs. This would completely solve that issue. I'm asking for a single added check box here:






☑ Use Realtime Processing. A la this:


----------



## StillLife

muziksculp said:


> It is my favorite and only DAW, but it lacks features that Pro-Users need, i.e. Surround mix, ATMOS, further efficiency improvements, GUI color-customization with full color palette, Fully Scalable GUI of their Plugins, maybe some smart Chord-Progression features for the Chord Track that would give us instant chord progressions to jam over, ...etc.. etc.
> 
> I'm sure Version 6 will offer some important improvements, i.e. a new Video Track, and many other features that have been requested, but it doesn't seem like some of these requested features have been listed in the leaked product info. list.
> 
> We shall know more tomorrow, and I'm a Presonus Sphere subscriber, and also own S1Pro 5, not sure I will pay for the Ver. 6 upgrade, since I get it via the Sphere Sub.


Ah, I see. I am not a pro, but I am under the impression that many pro’s use more than one daw and that studio one is well on their radar. Also, we won’t have to wait for S1 7 for new features, I guess, because s1 is updated quite often between the big versions.


----------



## Bee_Abney

FireGS said:


> I'll piggyback -- the fact that still... as of tomorrow... there will still be no way to bounce tracks in realtime besides recording to a new track. Studio One has this really great feature of Transforming MIDI track to rendered audio *and back*, or audio to _rendered audio_ and back while preserving the state of the Instruments and/or insert effects. But there's no way to transform it in realtime.
> 
> Why is this important? Anyone who wants to use external analog processing via PipelineXT inserted on a track can't transform to rendered audio (and save the insert state). There's a growing number of plugin-controlled analog hardware out there that would let you insert an instance of PipelineXT out to (lets say) a compressor. Insert the compressor controller plugin after that, set your settings and convert it to rendered audio -- *then* move PipelineXT and the controller plugin to a new channel, rinse repeat.
> 
> _This way you could use a single hardware/analog device across an infinite number of tracks._ If you need to go back and change any settings per track, you could just transform back to pre-rendered, it'd load up the controller plugin's previous settings. It'd be full-blown recall across an entire project with a single piece of hardware.
> 
> What bothers me the most is that *this shouldn't be that hard.* There's already programming in the DAW to render a mix in realtime. Why in god's name isn't that something that could be done on a per-track basis when so many other DAWs can? Like, Presonus went above and beyond with their transform audio system to allow you to auto tail, maybe NOT render inserts, preserve states and unload plugins/instruments, etc. It's already way more advanced than a simple "freeze/bounce" -- but no realtime render.
> 
> ......ok.
> 
> I really want to go full-hybrid and invest in a full 500-rack of WesAudio gear. Few compressors, few EQs, etc -- but working with the 96 channels I tend to work with makes it impossible to own enough compressors and EQs. This would completely solve that issue. I'm asking for a single added check box here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ☑ Use Realtime Processing. A la this:


Pro Tools can do this, can't it?


----------



## FireGS

Bee_Abney said:


> Pro Tools can do this, can't it?


Sure can. But, I hate it. I love Studio One. It's just one of those small, small things that's keeping Studio One from being considered top-tier. Just one, though. There's more.


----------



## Bee_Abney

StillLife said:


> Ah, I see. I am not a pro, but I am under the impression that many pro’s use more than one daw and that studio one is well on their radar. Also, we won’t have to wait for S1 7 for new features, I guess, because s1 is updated quite often between the big versions.


Yes. In fact, there were probably more significant changes with all the incremental updates to 5 than there are going from here to 6.

But it is already a couple of years behind other DAWs in certain features. Yes, people can use multiple DAWs; but they aren't likely to be moving to Studio One if it lacks essentials for their daily activities. And it is frustrating for people who would rather be focusing on Studio One than using other DAWs that they otherwise don't like as much.

How much anyone should worry if their own preferred DAW appeals to other people is going to vary, though!

My concern for my own use is having confidence that Studio One is going to continue to develop functions that will become more important to me over time.

It's still fantastic, all the same!


----------



## DaddyO

Bee_Abney said:


> My concern for my own use is having confidence that Studio One is going to continue to develop functions that will become more important to me over time.


This is more important than the new feature set. And new feature sets are an important factor in developing that confidence, along with the debugging or further development of any major existing features.


----------



## muziksculp

@FireGS ,

I agree with you that Realtime Rendering of Pipeline External Outboard gear would be a very nice improvement for S1Pro 6. I also use Pipeline to insert some of my outboard gear, and have to perform a full mix bounce to get the processed outboard audio.


----------



## FireGS

muziksculp said:


> @FireGS ,
> 
> I agree with you that Realtime Rendering of Pipeline External Outboard gear would be a very nice improvement for S1Pro 6. I also use Pipeline to insert some of my outboard gear, and have to perform a full mix bounce to get the processed outboard audio.


100%. I dont understand why they havent leveraged the full power of "Transform Track" with this. Blows my mind. 

Then again, maybe we'll see tomorrow its one of those huge features buried. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## outland

SonicMojo said:


> Don't forget these two key elements - especially if you like actually using S1 on a regular basis (from the Presonus Knowledge base)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens if I choose to cancel my PreSonus Sphere membership? - Questions & Answers | PreSonus
> 
> 
> What happens if I choose to cancel my PreSonus Sphere membership? Will my Studio One software stop ... I decide to do so? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> answers.presonus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you cancel your Sphere License, any programs (and presumably "content" too) that were activated with the Sphere license will stop functioning*_. When the membership ends, your access will revert back to whatever perpetual license(s) you have on your local machine. (if any)
> 
> Any data downloaded from the cloud account is on your machine, that will not be removed. *Any data still in the cloud account when your membership period ends, will be deleted*._
> 
> So - unless you are rocking BOTH a Sphere and perpetual license - probably a bit pointless to sign up, grab some stuff and then leave the party thinking you are getting away with the picnic basket
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sonic.


Thanks, Sonic. This is what I was looking for. I guess I'll probably just keep my perpetual license. I don't really work with anyone else consistently anyway. That could change, but I'll worry about it when it happens.

Maybe they need to break the prices down as well as offer all the software under Sphere.


----------



## musicmakerbird

ennbr said:


> Complete suite of 39 Native Effects plug-ins including all new De-Esser, Vocoder, and improved ProEQ3 with per-band dynamics mode.


After using Cubase 12 pro for three weeks, Studio One's stock plugins need work.


----------



## musicmakerbird

muziksculp said:


> No surround support ?


Via the Studio One facebook group, you had a couple of Presonus employees questioning why they should add surround sound support. It's like they were against it.


----------



## musicmakerbird

Just a heads up to everyone. If you own a quantum interface, Rick said that quantum/quantum 4848 and the digimax are discontinued because of the shortage of components. Also, you should pay attention to the customer interaction. It has dropped off since Presonus was bought. 

Lastly, remember their is a fender app for guitar players coming created by Presonus Software. You gotta think about that. Fender's CEO probably isn't going to want to market the mixer/producer/edm or hip hop user. So that's something to think about. I remember reading about "fender digital". An ecosystem for guitar, and bass players.

While I been using Studio One since it first came out, I have more confidence with Steinberg with Yamaha behind them down the line vs Fender.


----------



## chocobitz825

FireGS said:


> I'll piggyback -- the fact that still... as of tomorrow... there will still be no way to bounce tracks in realtime besides recording to a new track. Studio One has this really great feature of Transforming MIDI track to rendered audio *and back*, or audio to _rendered audio_ and back while preserving the state of the Instruments and/or insert effects. But there's no way to transform it in realtime.
> 
> Why is this important? Anyone who wants to use external analog processing via PipelineXT inserted on a track can't transform to rendered audio (and save the insert state). There's a growing number of plugin-controlled analog hardware out there that would let you insert an instance of PipelineXT out to (lets say) a compressor. Insert the compressor controller plugin after that, set your settings and convert it to rendered audio -- *then* move PipelineXT and the controller plugin to a new channel, rinse repeat.
> 
> _This way you could use a single hardware/analog device across an infinite number of tracks._ If you need to go back and change any settings per track, you could just transform back to pre-rendered, it'd load up the controller plugin's previous settings. It'd be full-blown recall across an entire project with a single piece of hardware.
> 
> What bothers me the most is that *this shouldn't be that hard.* There's already programming in the DAW to render a mix in realtime. Why in god's name isn't that something that could be done on a per-track basis when so many other DAWs can? Like, Presonus went above and beyond with their transform audio system to allow you to auto tail, maybe NOT render inserts, preserve states and unload plugins/instruments, etc. It's already way more advanced than a simple "freeze/bounce" -- but no realtime render.
> 
> ......ok.
> 
> I really want to go full-hybrid and invest in a full 500-rack of WesAudio gear. Few compressors, few EQs, etc -- but working with the 96 channels I tend to work with makes it impossible to own enough compressors and EQs. This would completely solve that issue. I'm asking for a single added check box here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ☑ Use Realtime Processing. A la this:


Am I missing something...isnt this what Transform to Rendered Audio is for?
I can Transform the track and back by right clicking the track and selecting transform to rendered audio or render to realtime.


----------



## Lukas

Hello musicmakerbird,


musicmakerbird said:


> After using Cubase 12 pro for three weeks, Studio One's stock plugins need work.


if you explained and listed specific wishes what bothers you in detail at which plug-in (especially in comparison to the Cubase counterparts), then that would be helpful... for other users, for the Studio One team, for anyone...

Constructive feedback is always useful. But as it is, it's rather useless feedback.

But I'm happy to discuss specific points - if you like


----------



## chocobitz825

musicmakerbird said:


> Just a heads up to everyone. If you own a quantum interface, Rick said that quantum/quantum 4848 and the digimax are discontinued because of the shortage of components. Also, you should pay attention to the customer interaction. It has dropped off since Presonus was bought.
> 
> Lastly, remember their is a fender app for guitar players coming created by Presonus Software. You gotta think about that. Fender's CEO probably isn't going to want to market the mixer/producer/edm or hip hop user. So that's something to think about. I remember reading about "fender digital". An ecosystem for guitar, and bass players.
> 
> While I been using Studio One since it first came out, I have more confidence with Steinberg with Yamaha behind them down the line vs Fender.


til the wheels fall off. that is how long I will keep using studio one. I emotionally prepared to change DAWs if necessary....its not that big a deal.


----------



## FireGS

chocobitz825 said:


> Am I missing something...isnt this what Transform to Rendered Audio is for?
> I can Transform the track and back by right clicking the track and selecting transform to rendered audio or render to realtime.


Yes, you're missing the use of PipelineXT which routes audio out of your audio interface to an analog signal to external analog audio processors (EQs, Comps, etc), then routes it back in. Transform to Audio does a fast, offline render. You cannot use analog hardware offline - it MUST be rendered in realtime. Transform to Audio needs to be able to bounce in realtime as an option to make it work with analog hardware. Transform to Audio simply breaks if you have PipelineXT inserted on a track.

@Lukas Any input on this?


----------



## 60s Pop Man

musicmakerbird said:


> ...Lastly, remember their is a fender app for guitar players coming created by Presonus Software. You gotta think about that. Fender's CEO probably isn't going to want to market the mixer/producer/edm or hip hop user. So that's something to think about. I remember reading about "fender digital". An ecosystem for guitar, and bass players.


Time will tell how Fender ownership will impact Presonus development of Studio One.
Charvel and Jackson guitars, icons of 80’s big hair music, continue to thrive as separate companies under Fender ownership.

From a profit$$$ perspective, it would be in Fender's best interest to supported the growth and development of S1 whether users are singer song writers, EDM artsists, or composers for film and TV.

The biggest concern that I would anticipate is managing the bottom line. In August of this year, Fender layed off over 300 employees, production line workers as well as senior management positions.

I wish the Presonus team a successful roll out of S1 6 tomorrow.


----------



## outland

No word on upgrade price yet?


----------



## Braveheart

outland said:


> No word on upgrade price yet?


No word on anything, except accidental leak...


----------



## chocobitz825

FireGS said:


> Yes, you're missing the use of PipelineXT which routes audio out of your audio interface to an analog signal to external analog audio processors (EQs, Comps, etc), then routes it back in. Transform to Audio does a fast, offline render. You cannot use analog hardware offline - it MUST be rendered in realtime. Transform to Audio needs to be able to bounce in realtime as an option to make it work with analog hardware. Transform to Audio simply breaks if you have PipelineXT inserted on a track.
> 
> @Lukas Any input on this?


I just did a render with a hardware compressor via Pipeline XT and it realtime renders the audio on the track, and converts back with inserts (Pipeline reinserted to the track) when you use the transform to "rendered audio" (not transform to audio) method.

Just to confirm...the method I use is Transform to Rendered Audio, and then Transform to Realtime Audio to convert back to the original audio with inserts.


----------



## FireGS

chocobitz825 said:


> I just did a render with a hardware compressor via Pipeline XT and it realtime renders the audio on the track, and converts back with inserts (Pipeline reinserted to the track) when you use the transform to "rendered audio" (not transform to audio) method.
> 
> Just to confirm...the method I use is Transform to Rendered Audio, and then Transform to Realtime Audio to convert back to the original audio with inserts.


HOLD THE PHONE.





WHAT.


**SINCE WHEN**

EDIT: .....iight, well, I'm good then, y'all. Who's ready for tomorrow?


----------



## Ricgus3

Reading the changes from the leak, It sounds like s1 wants to become GarageBand for PC to me


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna

Ricgus3 said:


> Reading the changes from the leak, It sounds like s1 wants to become GarageBand for PC to me


where are the leaks?


----------



## chocobitz825

FireGS said:


> HOLD THE PHONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT.
> 
> 
> **SINCE WHEN**
> 
> EDIT: .....iight, well, I'm good then, y'all. Who's ready for tomorrow?


Haha I vaguely remember this coming somewhere during the v5 cycle, but I don't recall if it was really pushed out as a key new feature. I think it was shown in a Joe Gilder video for those to whom it applied.


----------



## Ricgus3

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> where are the leaks?


Earlier in this thread


----------



## Lukas

FireGS said:


> @Lukas Any input on this?


Yes. Perhaps try the transform function again...


----------



## Ed Wine

If I had a shiny coin every time someone complained about a feature SO 'should' have, only for that person to realise they should've read the manual or simply asked . . . I wouldn't need to save up for the upgrade.


----------



## GtrString

Studio One isn't old enough to be leaking, but Im excited about the dynamic EQ.. 

I just don't hope they put more emphAsis on the juvenile Sphere shi* this is the stuff ship abandoning is made of


----------



## Crossroads

I am curious about the track preset system, since that was already good, but what would they mean with recalling everything? Sends also? The full routing? Colours and all?

In that case, having a big template would absolutely be a thing of the past. Just search, drag in, boom! Done.

This would be an evolution for us composers wishing to do our work on the go. You would be able to work orchestral with only what you need, and most importantly, it would be AS FAST as having that huge template up and running. 

I truly hope this is the case. A preset based workflow isn't new. A preset based workflow where you only have to drag in, with all routing intact, would be.

Fingers crossed. If this is actually the case, and with the video track in there, I could finally actually jump ship from Cubase.


----------



## Crossroads

musicmakerbird said:


> After using Cubase 12 pro for three weeks, Studio One's stock plugins need work.



Cubase has more interesting plugins build in on a surface level, though. The included plugins in Studio One are damn fine, they're just not spectacular. The splitter makes up for this big time though. Sort of like a big, create-your-own-multi-effect.

Now, automateable macro knobs, that is one baffling oversight, considering this. That would help tremendously.

But I agree, would love to see some more outlandish stuff.


----------



## Sombreuil

A French website (Audiofanzine) just published a news about Studio One 6 and there is no mention of something that doesn't appear in the leak already. I know they have a copy of it and already tried it.

I'm not too confident to say the least.


----------



## Orlu

I'm excited about Track Presets, but I really hope they added the "Sound Preview" feature of musicloops to them. 

Being able to preview sounds in the browser with musicloops has been a revolutionary feature for me, but they have some very annoying shortcomings (like not saving the pre-delay setting or track color).

I'm guessing track presets will save these kind of things, but without a preview feature I still wouldn't want to use them.


----------



## Lukas

Sombreuil said:


> A French website (Audiofanzine) just published a news about Studio One 6 and there is no mention of something that doesn't appear in the leak already. I know they have a copy of it and already tried it.


No they don't. They just copied the leaked info.


----------



## Sombreuil

Lukas said:


> No they don't. They just copied the leaked info.


Are you sure? Because they will showcase S1 at 6pm today and they always try the softwares beforehand (before doing it live that is).

Edit : They just removed the news🤦‍♂️.


----------



## Lukas

Yes I'm sure. They can't try it before it's live.


----------



## Crossroads

I am pretty dang sure that wasn't the whole feature set, guys. Let's just wait for Presonus to come out themselves. I hate this trend of spilling things beforehand. We still have absolutely no idea.


----------



## simfoe

I can't wait to accidentally open the scratchpad in a new version!


----------



## Phillip Dixon

Anyone got a link as to where to watch announcement, can't find on YouTube 
Cheers


----------



## 60s Pop Man

Phillip Dixon said:


> Anyone got a link as to where to watch announcement, can't find on YouTube
> Cheers


----------



## mr.vad0614

Hey all, I just came across the article below, it more or less confirms what we have been seeing in the leaks along with more information concerning subscription and upgrade pricing. Feel free to check it out...

https://www.bassgearmag.com/presonus-releases-studio-one-6-comprehensive-upgrade-to-award-winning-daw-unlocking-creativity-for-committed-professional-across-genres/


----------



## mr.vad0614

In addition, here is an introduction video to Studio One 6...


----------



## samphony

Quelconque said:


> S1 doesn't have SMPTE lock too, which can be really frustrating.
> 
> As for the score editor, I don't care about Lyrics but since there is no chords or note writting function, I hope it can be used for the same purpose as a workaround.


Sorry smpte lock is a logic pro thing in studio one/pro tools cubendo you set the track to don’t follow (ticks). No?


----------



## simfoe

Haven't really used S1 since 3. I might pick up a month of Sphere to try this out, it's worth a go for $14.95 a month. 

For those of us in the UK, that's £14.95 a month


----------



## Olympum

mr.vad0614 said:


> In addition, here is an introduction video to Studio One 6...



Interesting use of the global video track, isn't that a bunch of Getty images next to each other? I can see that being useful to create your own music videos. Hope it's more than this though.


----------



## dcoscina

I just went into my Presonus account and was notified I qualify for free update since I bought Professional 5 earlier this month! Loading it up now!!


----------



## devonmyles

simfoe said:


> Haven't really used S1 since 3. I might pick up a month of Sphere to try this out, it's worth a go for $14.95 a month.
> 
> *For those of us in the UK, that's £14.95 a month*


With the way the pound is going, until tomorrow, that is. 
Then after, probably, £14.95 a day....


----------



## Braveheart

mr.vad0614 said:


> Hey all, I just came across the article below, it more or less confirms what we have been seeing in the leaks along with more information concerning subscription and upgrade pricing. Feel free to check it out...
> 
> https://www.bassgearmag.com/presonus-releases-studio-one-6-comprehensive-upgrade-to-award-winning-daw-unlocking-creativity-for-committed-professional-across-genres/


Not working


----------



## samphony

my personal favorites 

- scripts @Lukas can provide in addition to PreSonus’ own features
- spot events like we can do in pro tools
- video track that allows placing video events and edit them like we can with audio events
- track presets > select X amount of tracks to store and recall
— finally we can drag import tracks in between tracks when using import song data


----------



## Lukas




----------



## Spid

Lukas said:


> No they don't. They just copied the leaked info.


Actually they did, and already published a full blown review and live test as I write this message…


----------



## Spid

Here the review (in French):









Test de Presonus Studio One 6 Professional


Cela fait déjà plus de deux ans que la version 5 de Studio One est sortie, et c’est tout naturellement que nous arrive la sixième mouture de la STAN de Presonus avec un mot d’ordre : répondre aux attentes des utilisateurs !




fr.audiofanzine.com


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

I imagine Presonus sent out a number of pre-release copies. Otherwise, there would be no third-party marketing material at launch.


----------



## Wunderhorn

Here is a PDF with all the new features:

https://www.dropbox.com/scl/fo/ajv0uzsp3733siqsx7tol/h?dl=0&preview=PreSonus-StudioOne6-pr-lookbook.pdf&rlkey=zdhlfki4nvsyxqb86jtgfma6i


----------



## mr.vad0614

Braveheart said:


> Not working


It looks like they've taken it down, I was able to access the link before? It will probably be up soon, since the livestream is now live officially announcing Studio One 6.


----------



## Braveheart

Another review:








PreSonus Studio One 6 - Expert Review | Production Expert


The sixth version of Studio One is upon us, with some new features that will interest both established user and newcomer alike. Three Experts give their verdict on this latest incarnation of PreSonus’ do-it-all DAW.




www.pro-tools-expert.com


----------



## dcoscina

The macros in S1 are honestly not surpassed by other DAWs I've used. The composing ones like invert, add intervals, flip, and shorten or lengthen notes, it's just a huge compositional aid that reminds me of the flexibility of notation software. Yeah, I wish for customizable click tracks and Dolby Atmos but even without those features, S1 is still just so good IMO.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

I'll wait to hear if they've made the program more stable and added the ability to set up default controller lanes / lane sets before considering an upgrade. Nice that they finally added panner modes and a video track, but no score editor updates shown, no Eucon support still, same limited color palette (?), no sorely needed visual polish to the UI.


----------



## Lukas

dcoscina said:


> The macros in S1 are honestly not surpassed by other DAWs I've used. The composing ones like invert, add intervals, flip, and shorten or lengthen notes, it's just a huge compositional aid that reminds me of the flexibility of notation software.


Much appreciated


----------



## axb312

Any solution to nudging notes as required for libs like CSS yet?


----------



## Lukas

axb312 said:


> Any solution to nudging notes as required for libs like CSS yet?


...with the Nudge Notes / Nudge Events command in the Navigation Essentials add-on (free).









Studio One Scripts | Studio One Toolbox


Studio One Toolbox - Your personal Studio One Online Toolbox with many additional features for Studio One! View song details online, export Presets and Song Notes, create Sound Variations and download Studio One Scripts.




studioonescripts.com


----------



## Olympum

Any news on performance improvements for large track counts?


----------



## DaddyO

Track Presets, Custom Configurations are the only things that initially make this interesting to me. Really disappointed that controller lane presets were not introduced.


----------



## GregSilver

The Presonus livestream is over and I am not impressed. Imho it doesn't feel like a major update worth paying 150$ or more for upgrading.


----------



## Lukas

Olympum said:


> Any news on performance improvements for large track counts?


There have been no changes in 6.0. But there were huge optimizations in version 5.5 (arrangement window).


----------



## axb312

Lukas said:


> ...with the Nudge Notes / Nudge Events command in the Navigation Essentials add-on (free).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Studio One Scripts | Studio One Toolbox
> 
> 
> Studio One Toolbox - Your personal Studio One Online Toolbox with many additional features for Studio One! View song details online, export Presets and Song Notes, create Sound Variations and download Studio One Scripts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> studioonescripts.com


Possible to set nudge x velocity by y ms?


----------



## Ed Wine

Anyone know how to upgrade? PreSonus site only shows me what I have already bought. If I click on the buy now, there's no upgrade, just Pro; Artist; and Sphere. All full price.


----------



## Loerpert

Ed Wine said:


> Anyone know how to upgrade? PreSonus site only shows me what I have already bought. If I click on the buy now, there's no upgrade, just Pro; Artist; and Sphere. All full price.


You can find it here https://shop.presonus.com/Studio-One


----------



## antsteep

So I switched to Cubase a few months back and I think I might go back to Studio One now track presets and the video track are features.


----------



## allen-garvey

Ed Wine said:


> Anyone know how to upgrade? PreSonus site only shows me what I have already bought. If I click on the buy now, there's no upgrade, just Pro; Artist; and Sphere. All full price.


On the shop page there are links to upgrades for artist and professional https://shop.presonus.com/Studio-One


----------



## Olympum

Lukas said:


> There have been no changes in 6.0. But there were huge optimizations in version 5.5 (arrangement window).


I was so hoping there would be something new there ... I saw how things improved a LOT in 5.5 with visibility, but I can still feel the performance difference compared to Cubase, especially in scenarios with either idle CPU or very high CPU. But it's true that anywhere in the middle of these two extremes, Studio One feels at least good enough and very competitive vs other DAWs.


----------



## Lukas

axb312 said:


> Possible to set nudge x velocity by y ms?


If you combine the Select Notes (range -> velocity) and Nudge function, yeah I think so.


----------



## Ed Wine

Loerpert said:


> You can find it here https://shop.presonus.com/Studio-One


Thanks. I must say, more expensive than I though it would be. I was expecting £99. Going to wait.


----------



## axb312

Lukas said:


> If you combine the Select Notes (range -> velocity) and Nudge function, yeah I think so.


Are you referring to your nudge function or the in built (step-wise) function in S1 here?

So, basically, the note nudges required for CSS (3 velocity ranges with different ms values) can be easily implemented via macros in S1 now (Assigned to a keyboard shortcut or toolbar)...?


----------



## JCarlsen

Ed Wine said:


> Thanks. I must say, more expensive than I though it would be. I was expecting £99. Going to wait.


Same


----------



## DaddyO

So $150 to upgrade directly from PreSonus, $115 from Best Service.

This is my first paid upgrade opportunity with PreSonus. Do I see this correctly that no matter what previous version one has the upgrade price is the same? This is different from Cubase, which tiers the upgrade price according to your particular previous version, older ones costing more. Cubase will get your money in the end so you might as well upgrade, but it looks like with PreSonus you can wait for version 7 with no "penalty." 

Is this correct? And will PreSonus have an upgrade sale at some point next year?


----------



## MrSpades

Honestly a HUGE disappointment for a major V6 update. Feels like more of a v5.9...

Atmos
Surround
*Standard Color Palette* (how easy would that have been to do???)
The list goes on... 
Updated GUI from the same blocky style we've had for ages...

Also, if you're going to give us a new Vocoder... demonstrate what a vocoder DOES with the source that 99% of the world recognizes if for.. VOCALS!!!! 
I liked it better when Presonus used real world producers to create sounds and demo's for their new versions. This reveal felt very Mickey Mouse sadly.


----------



## Lukas

axb312 said:


> Are you referring to your nudge function or the in built (step-wise) function in S1 here?
> 
> So, basically, the note nudges required for CSS (3 velocity ranges with different ms values) can be easily implemented via macros in S1 now (Assigned to a keyboard shortcut or toolbar)...?


My "Nudge Notes" function. The in-built function can't nudge by a specific amount other than the current grid or by bars. All the single steps should be possible but I've never tried to chain them in such a way (select everything < velocity 30, nudge -60ms, then restore the selection, select everything between 30 and ..., then nudge -120 etc.). Did you try it?


----------



## axb312

Lukas said:


> My "Nudge Notes" function. The in-built function can't nudge by a specific amount other than the current grid or by bars. All the single steps should be possible but I've never tried to chain them in such a way (select everything < velocity 30, nudge -60ms, then restore the selection, select everything between 30 and ..., then nudge -120 etc.). Did you try it?


No. I'm on S1 V4 at the moment. Decided to hold off on upgrading till something like this becomes available.


----------



## robo3000

Crap.. bought an upgrade in the Presonus shop for EUR 180,= and I just see that it is only EUR 135,= in the Best Service shop.


----------



## Loerpert

robo3000 said:


> Crap.. bought an upgrade in the Presonus shop for EUR 180,= and I just see that it is only EUR 135,= in the Best Service shop.


Yeah, I just bought the Artist edition and now they say it's currently not available ...


----------



## DaddyO

In the premiere video one could not help but notice the dominant themes of guitars, beats, and an easier, more automated entry experience for novices.

None of these apply to me. It remains to be seen if these will continue to be the dominant themes going forward. No doubt Fender believes this is the best way for them to increase their customer base and maximize return. Who knows, they may be right, I don't know.

As a consumer with a particular use case, I am disappointed, but I have to acknowledge that a healthy PreSonus is the only way for me to get future features I want. If they go bankrupt while focusing only on the needs of users like me it doesn't help me. I started with version 5 because I was attracted by the huge benefit of Sound Variations for MIDI composition. Nothing in the new list is compelling, though a couple of features would be useful.

I will continue monitoring the responses of users like me to see if they can change my initial reaction.


----------



## GregSilver

MrSpades said:


> Also, if you're going to give us a new Vocoder... demonstrate what a vocoder DOES with the source that 99% of the world recognizes if for.. VOCALS!!!!


This made me laugh hard too - presenting a new vocoder plugin on a drumloop....


----------



## Loerpert

DaddyO said:


> In the premiere video one could not help but notice the dominant themes of guitars, beats, and an easier, more automated entry experience for novices.
> 
> None of these apply to me. It remains to be seen if these will continue to be the dominant themes going forward. No doubt Fender believes this is the best way for them to increase their customer base and maximize return. Who knows, they may be right, I don't know.
> 
> As a consumer with a particular use case, I am disappointed, but I have to acknowledge that a healthy PreSonus is the only way for me to get future features I want. If they go bankrupt while focusing only on the needs of users like me it doesn't help me. I started with version 5 because I was attracted by the huge benefit of Sound Variations for MIDI composition. Nothing in the new list is compelling, though a couple of features would be useful.
> 
> I will continue monitoring the responses of users like me to see if they can change my initial reaction.


Well said


----------



## Quelconque

samphony said:


> Sorry smpte lock is a logic pro thing in studio one/pro tools cubendo you set the track to don’t follow (ticks). No?


True it's a Logic pro thing. You can do the same on Cubase with the linear lock I think, but on S1 however I know no way to do something similar. You can time lock the period but the event in it will still be affected if you change the tempo.


----------



## Lukas

Quelconque said:


> True it's a Logic pro thing. You can do the same on Cubase with the linear lock I think, but on S1 however I know no way to do something similar. You can time lock the period but the event in it will still be affected if you change the tempo.


You can change the Timebase of the track to "Seconds" (or set Tempo to "Don't follow") and it won't follow any tempo changes.


----------



## Olympum

Olympum said:


> I was so hoping there would be something new there ... I saw how things improved a LOT in 5.5 with visibility, but I can still feel the performance difference compared to Cubase, especially in scenarios with either idle CPU or very high CPU. But it's true that anywhere in the middle of these two extremes, Studio One feels at least good enough and very competitive vs other DAWs.


Answering to myself, I see a regression in v6. Folding/unfolding on a 500 track template brings back the beach ball in v6, and showing/hiding the mixer takes 7 sec in v6 instead of 4 sec v5. FWIW this is not something one can feel on a "normal project."


----------



## Bee_Abney

'What do you want to do today?'
'Switch DAW.'

Well, not quite; but I certainly won't be upgrading unless and until either a) there are incremental improvements that make it worth the money to me; b) there is a good sale; combined with c) one or both of those happen before a good sale on another DAW is combined with my currency recovering in value somewhat.

Some great improvements for new users; some decent changes for some existing users; but it isn't a good update for me personally.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Quelconque said:


> True it's a Logic pro thing. You can do the same on Cubase with the linear lock I think, but on S1 however I know no way to do something similar. You can time lock the period but the event in it will still be affected if you change the tempo.


Switch the timebase of the track from beats to seconds.


----------



## samphony

Quelconque said:


> True it's a Logic pro thing. You can do the same on Cubase with the linear lock I think, but on S1 however I know no way to do something similar. You can time lock the period but the event in it will still be affected if you change the tempo.


I’ve requested to move the settings to the trackheader so it is more obvious like you can change the marker tracks time base. 

Here is a mock-up






Here is the setting @Lukas mentioned


----------



## Quelconque

Lukas said:


> You can change the Timebase of the track to "Seconds" (or set Tempo to "Don't follow") and it won't follow any tempo changes.





Bee_Abney said:


> Switch the timebase of the track from beats to seconds.



Oh my...
I did look on google and never found this, I feel so stupid right now, it could have saved me so much time on my last project 😅

Thank you!


----------



## Lukas

Olympum said:


> Answering to myself, I see a regression in v6. Folding/unfolding on a 500 track template brings back the beach ball in v6, and showing/hiding the mixer takes 7 sec in v6 instead of 4 sec v5. FWIW this is not something one can feel on a "normal project."


Mac? M1? I made some of these comparisons and don't have these results (Windows 10). No difference compared to 5.5 here.


----------



## Wunderhorn

Where can we find a more detailed changelog that includes bugfixes etc.?


----------



## Bubson

No idea why, but I put what I think is a respectable comment on the release video stating my dissatisfied thoughts. They have now deleted that comment 7 times in a row.

So figured I would post it here 

"
With respect to Studio One have a very respectable foundation.. The innovation is really starting to fall apart. Studio One has become my home over the years.. but if I dont see some good improvements over the coming version 6 interations and some real updates for V7.. I will certainly be jumping ship unfortunately.

Things I would like to see..

1. Look at bitwig and ableton for the types of devices and features being offered for a more modular workflow. Modulating any parameters, Let us get some generative powers under the hood

2. Pinnable tracks and buses in the mixer so I can pin anything I want over on the right with the master and listen bus.

3. I know you can import from projects.. But allow me to open a project, highlight any track/ bus/ fx send etc and copy one or multiple with ctrl-c and paste into another project.

4. Project previews, Maybe in the same way you set loop markers.. have another type of marker which is a set short lenght. we put that where we want and maybe each time we save it writes a draft quality short audio file that is playable from the start screen. or instead of markers it simply detects loudest section of track and saves from there.

5. Fix the rename project bug

6. Ableton link

7. Modernised interface with larger colour palette

8. Utilise better performance by splitting the vst load on a single channel to multiple cores like cakewalk did, save me having to use audiogridder.

9. Granular Synthsis Plugin"


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

antsteep said:


> So I switched to Cubase a few months back and I think I might go back to Studio One now track presets and the video track are features.


How well versed are you with Cubase now? If fairly well and you’re using a lot of its power, you might find moving back to S1 rather frustrating given the lack of a lot of similar functionality (though you may prefer the things that S1 does better). I, for one, cannot go back to S1 in its current state after using Cubase 12 (and Logic).


----------



## muziksculp

Very handy new improvements in Ver. 6

Mostly the new Video Track. and some of the new console views, and dynamic Pro-EQ. 

I really feel underwhelmed about this new version, I would have kept it at version 5.6 for these added features, and released version 6 when it has surround/ATMOS, Complete color customization, Scalable Plugin GUIs, and maybe a maybe additional new, and exciting plugins, and virtual instruments.

Being a Sphere Subscriber, I will install and use ver 6, but I don't think I will pay for upgrading my 5 version to 6 for now. Maybe later when 6.xx offers more features.


----------



## GtrString

Here we go, tech videos on YT!! 

The upgrade is less than Pro Q 3 alone!!


----------



## Bee_Abney

muziksculp said:


> Very handy new improvements in Ver. 6
> 
> Mostly the new Video Track. and some of the new console views, and dynamic Pro-EQ.
> 
> I really feel underwhelmed about this new version, I would have kept it at version 5.6 for these added features, and released version 6 when it has surround/ATMOS, Complete color customization, Scalable Plugin GUIs, and maybe a maybe additional new, and exciting plugins, and virtual instruments.
> 
> Being a Sphere Subscriber, I will install and use ver 6, but I don't think I will pay for upgrading my 5 version to 6 for now. Maybe later when 6.xx offers more features.


Well, they do have to make money. So, they have to charge for updates at some point; they have to appeal to new users - and there is lots here for the semi-amateur/semi-professional producers, songwriters and aspiring bands; and for anyone writing anything that involves lyrics.

And the video track was for the media composers.

I don't think it is a bad time for a paid upgrade as such. Well, the threat of global financial disaster (and actual UK financial disaster) aside.


----------



## Olympum

Lukas said:


> Mac? M1? I made some of these comparisons and don't have these results (Windows 10). No difference compared to 5.5 here.


MacOS Monterrey iMac 2020 i9 10 core 128 GB RAM


----------



## gedlig

MrSpades said:


> Updated GUI from the same blocky style we've had for ages...


I hope they don't change that, cause I prefer more "blocky" sharp cornered UIs than that of Cubase or Logic


----------



## Lukas

Video track:


----------



## wcreed51

Is there a way to delete the factory included Track Presets? I have no use for any of them.

Also, it appears that articulation symbols assigned to Sound Variations are not saved as part of a Preset, but I'm hopping I'm wrong...


----------



## Pier

Anyone knows if they finally added a GUI scaling setting?

I tried Studio One and kinda liked it, but ended with Cubase in part because the GUI can be scaled independently of the Windows scaling setting.


----------



## Lukas

wcreed51 said:


> Is there a way to delete the factory included Track Presets? I have no use for any of them.


Right-click -> Show in Explorer/Finder -> Delete.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi, 

I'm a sphere member, but I'm trying to find out what my upgrade from ver 5 to 6 purchase price will be, how can I access my normal Presonus account. The site keeps logging me into my Sphere account. I own version 5, and just want to know where I see my upgrade price to ver 6. 

Any feedback on this would be helpful. 

Thanks.


----------



## Spid

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a sphere member, but I'm trying to find out what my upgrade from ver 5 to 6 purchase price will be, how can I access my normal Presonus account. The site keeps logging me into my Sphere account. I own version 5, and just want to know where I see my upgrade price to ver 6.
> 
> Any feedback on this would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks.


Hmmm… I’m not a sphere member so I can’t verify it, but from the livestream earlier, it seems like they said that Sphere member would receive the version 6 automatically on their account… 

Maybe I’m wrong or misheard


----------



## John Judd

I’m very surprised they didn’t include lockable markers in this update. You know: lock a time marker to an exact time or frame.


----------



## muziksculp

Spid said:


> Hmmm… I’m not a sphere member so I can’t verify it, but from the livestream earlier, it seems like they said that Sphere member would receive the version 6 automatically on their account…
> 
> Maybe I’m wrong or misheard


Yes, that's correct, I can download version 6 since it available in my Sphere account, but if I wanted to purchase version 6, I should have an option to do that via an upgrade price, but I can't seem to get out of the Sphere, to find my upgrade price in my normal Presonus Account, (not the Sphere Account).

@Lukas , any feedback on this ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Spid

Yeah, confirmed on their website:


----------



## Spid

muziksculp said:


> Yes, that's correct, I can download version 6 since it available in my Sphere account, but if I wanted to purchase version 6, I should have an option to do that via an upgrade price, but I can't seem to get out of the Sphere, to find my upgrade price in my normal Presonus Account, (not the Sphere Account).
> 
> @Lukas , any feedback on this ?
> 
> Thanks.


Ohhh, my bad… 

Can you maybe check those links:









Studio One 6 Professional Upgrade from Professional or Producer - all versions | PreSonus Shop


Everything you need to record, produce, mix, master, and perform.



shop.presonus.com













Studio One 6 Professional Update | Presonus | bestservice.com


Studio One 6 Professional Update | Update for users of Studio One Professional | Professional Digital Audio Workstation | Record, produce, mix, master & perform | EN




www.bestservice.com





Best service seems cheaper for me… It might depend your location.

I hope it could help


----------



## wcreed51

Lukas said:


> Right-click -> Show in Explorer/Finder -> Delete.


Thanks Lukas. I sort of expected that to be in the right-click menu in StudioOne itself


----------



## GtrString

Just watched the intro vids, OMG I love this version 6.

The new features are bread & butter for me, track presets, the new plugins, lyric track, new mixer functions (the panning additions are great!), video track.

Basically, I would use most in the next session by default. I am so happy about this (and it actually saves me a ton of 3'rd party plugin funds!!) 

*Big Thanks* to the developer teams @Presonus!!


----------



## Pier

Here are all the new features:









Studio One | New In Studio One 6 | PreSonus







www.presonus.com





I have to say from an outsider's perspective it doesn't seem like a very exciting upgrade.


----------



## muziksculp

Spid said:


> Ohhh, my bad…
> 
> Can you maybe check those links:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Studio One 6 Professional Upgrade from Professional or Producer - all versions | PreSonus Shop
> 
> 
> Everything you need to record, produce, mix, master, and perform.
> 
> 
> 
> shop.presonus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Studio One 6 Professional Update | Presonus | bestservice.com
> 
> 
> Studio One 6 Professional Update | Update for users of Studio One Professional | Professional Digital Audio Workstation | Record, produce, mix, master & perform | EN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bestservice.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best service seems cheaper for me… It might depend your location.
> 
> I hope it could help


Thanks @Spid ,

For some reason I didn't see the upgrade option from in their store. Thanks for the link. I'm not buying the upgrade now, but maybe later on if they offer more features in future updates of version 6. For now, I'm happy to continue being a Sphere member, and get version 6 right away with my annual Sphere subscription.


----------



## Ed Wine

muziksculp said:


> Yes, that's correct, I can download version 6 since it available in my Sphere account, but if I wanted to purchase version 6, I should have an option to do that via an upgrade price, but I can't seem to get out of the Sphere, to find my upgrade price in my normal Presonus Account, (not the Sphere Account).
> 
> @Lukas , any feedback on this ?
> 
> Thanks.


I had to rely on someone here to make the link available. There is no way to get to the shop to upgrade from My Presonus page. A dumb web design.


----------



## muziksculp

Ed Wine said:


> I had to rely on someone here to make the link available. There is no way to get to the shop to upgrade from My Presonus page. A dumb web design.


I agree. It also made me feel dumb.


----------



## gedlig

John Judd said:


> I’m very surprised they didn’t include lockable markers in this update. You know: lock a time marker to an exact time or frame.


That and/or lock the markers to bars so that you could align the beat with an exact frame like the Cubase timewarp thing


----------



## Loerpert

Yeah, feels more like a minor version than a major one.


----------



## Lukas

John Judd said:


> I’m very surprised they didn’t include lockable markers in this update. You know: lock a time marker to an exact time or frame.


Are you coming from Logic? You don't need to "lock" anything in Studio One. If the Timebase is set to "Seconds" instead of "Beats", the marker *is* locked. So if you add the marker at 00:10:30:00, it will keep that time anyway.


----------



## Lannister

Spid said:


> Ohhh, my bad…
> 
> Can you maybe check those links:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Studio One 6 Professional Upgrade from Professional or Producer - all versions | PreSonus Shop
> 
> 
> Everything you need to record, produce, mix, master, and perform.
> 
> 
> 
> shop.presonus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Studio One 6 Professional Update | Presonus | bestservice.com
> 
> 
> Studio One 6 Professional Update | Update for users of Studio One Professional | Professional Digital Audio Workstation | Record, produce, mix, master & perform | EN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bestservice.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best service seems cheaper for me… It might depend your location.
> 
> I hope it could help


1,420 Norwegian Kroner from Best Service

2,087 Norwegian Kroner from Presonus


Are they trying to price-gouge their own users or what?


----------



## TonalDynamics

Lukas said:


> My "Nudge Notes" function. The in-built function can't nudge by a specific amount other than the current grid or by bars. All the single steps should be possible but I've never tried to chain them in such a way (select everything < velocity 30, nudge -60ms, then restore the selection, select everything between 30 and ..., then nudge -120 etc.). Did you try it?


Heyyy Lukas, always good to see you posting here!

This 'nudge notes' command (the menu version) is set to Alt+N on my keyboard, and might actually be my #1 time-saving composing feature now; I use it in lieu of track delay offsets, and simply select whole phrases of notes to push them back by whatever ms. I need to correct timings.

Incidentally you and I had talked a few weeks ago in a post on the community support forums about some new scripts you were working on for saving selections of notes and whatnot... how's that coming along?

Congrats on the new release!


----------



## samphony

John Judd said:


> I’m very surprised they didn’t include lockable markers in this update. You know: lock a time marker to an exact time or frame.


That is Logic Pro terminology.
If you want to change the marker track to not follow the beat just click the music symbol and change it to seconds.
if you want an Event as marker at a certain timeframe my workaround for this is to use an unassigned instrument track called „Marker“ or whatever you prefer.
Then draw in events and time lock them or set that track to seconds via the inspector.


----------



## Pier

Lannister said:


> 1,420 Norwegian Kroner from Best Service
> 
> 2,087 Norwegian Kroner from Presonus
> 
> 
> Are they trying to price-gouge their own users or what?


Maybe because Best Service is not charging you VAT?


----------



## Mucusman

Add my voice to the chorus of the underwhelmed. Glad some folks are happy with the new features. Unless something significant changes with a major point update, I'll wait to see what they present in version 7 and continue using (and learning how to use!) version 5.


----------



## robo3000

gedlig said:


> I hope they don't change that, cause I prefer more "blocky" sharp cornered UIs than that of Cubase or Logic


The clean UI of v5 was very easy on the eyes and was one of the main reasons I switched from Cubase to S1, but the UI in v6 has shifted towards Cubase with borders and gaps between the panels. I have been looking if I can change it but it doesnt seem to be possible.


----------



## Kurosawa

Pier said:


> Maybe because Best Service is not charging you VAT?


Best Service (incl. VAT):







Presonus (incl. VAT):


----------



## Ed Wine

Loerpert said:


> Yeah, I just bought the Artist edition and now they say it's currently not available ...


I just bought from them too. I got not available. Have you been contacted yet?


----------



## bbunker

Since some of the Studio One experts are on this thread, and are in a particularly charitable mood regarding noobs like myself, I thought I'd ask a question of anybody who has v.6 and wouldn't mind letting me know:

In 5.5, the export stems channel vs tracks option switches between having inserts and sends activated or not, but master buss processing is always off in stem exports. The v.6 manual changes the wording a bit, and says that the channel (might have flipped that, sorry if so) option exports "as if solo were activated for it" in the mixer, which seems to suggest that master processing would apply. Not necessarily 'in situ' processing (that's another thread entirely, I'd think...) of course.

I'm just wondering if the master fx is applied to either Channel or Track exports now? For what it's worth, I did TRY to check the manual first! Thanks in advance...


----------



## gedlig

I'm honestly glad about the track presets, video track (which I might use 1 or 2 times a year when there's a competition), pan options and these are the kinds of quality of life improvements that make it worth it personally, even though I don't feel like it's a an "upgrade" worthy of a full version increment.
Edit: hoping some more really cool and asked for features, additions and improvements come along with future V6 updates.



robo3000 said:


> The clean UI of v5 was very easy on the eyes and was one of the main reasons I switched from Cubase to S1, but the UI in v6 has shifted towards Cubase with borders and gaps between the panels. I have been looking if I can change it but it doesnt seem to be possible.


Yeah, noticed those slightly rounded bottom corners in the mixer. Not particularly happy about that (as I'm not with W11 switching to that nonsense), but so far I can't say it's that bad until I actually start using it


----------



## Lukas

wcreed51 said:


> Thanks Lukas. I sort of expected that to be in the right-click menu in StudioOne itself


There's where it is, but not for factory presets. They are not intended to be removable... but you can still do it since these are regular files on your computer.



TonalDynamics said:


> Incidentally you and I had talked a few weeks ago in a post on the community support forums about some new scripts you were working on for saving selections of notes and whatnot... how's that coming along?


It's coming along


----------



## DaddyO

gedlig said:


> ... I don't feel like it's a an "upgrade" worthy of a full version increment.
> Edit: hoping some more really cool and asked for features, additions and improvements come along with future V6 updates.


Your edit is a helpful point. It's entirely possible that some future version 6 incremental features might prompt me to upgrade at that point.


----------



## Loerpert

Ed Wine said:


> I just bought from them too. I got not available. Have you been contacted yet?


Nope, I asked for a refund, since I noticed a lot of the new features are not in Artist.


----------



## gedlig

DaddyO said:


> Your edit is a helpful point. It's entirely possible that some future version 6 incremental features might prompt me to upgrade at that point.


Like, sound variations was a 5.2 update, which was a fairly major feature addition in my view, so things of similar magnitude might be added via incremental updates, but my experience with S1 started somewhere around that time I think, so don't have a mental track record to judge by.


----------



## StillLife

I am happy. All new stuff seems useful at least and nothing that was great already got lost. 

question: does a s1 6 installation overwrite my 5.6 install?


----------



## Lukas

Crossroads said:


> I am curious about the track preset system, since that was already good, but what would they mean with recalling everything? Sends also? The full routing? Colours and all?
> 
> In that case, having a big template would absolutely be a thing of the past. Just search, drag in, boom! Done.


I've shown that here (at 4:20):



Track Presets store all properties of a track, including colors, transpose, track delay, insert effects, channel name, instrument + all multi outs. Also sends and busses... Busses are automatically re-mapped in the new song. If the bus does not exist in the target song, the whole bus including all effects etc. is recalled too. It works even with nested busses (strings, orchestra etc.). So, yes, the full routing I'd say.


----------



## DaddyO

DaddyO said:


> ...
> 
> This is my first paid upgrade opportunity with PreSonus. Do I see this correctly that no matter what previous version one has the upgrade price is the same? This is different from Cubase, which tiers the upgrade price according to your particular previous version, older ones costing more. Cubase will get your money in the end so you might as well upgrade, but it looks like with PreSonus you can wait for version 7 with no "penalty."
> 
> Is this correct? And will PreSonus have an upgrade sale at some point next year?


Any responses on my earlier questions?


----------



## Lukas

StillLife said:


> question: does a s1 6 installation overwrite my 5.6 install?


You decide. Depends on the install path you choose.

If you're a Windows user (you didn't mention if you're on Windows or Mac...), the installer suggests installing into /Program Files/Studio One 6. My installation of 5.5 (there's no 5.6) is located at /Studio One 5. So as long as I don't select the same path of my existing installation, nothing will be overwritten.


----------



## samphony

Bubson said:


> But allow me to open a project, highlight any track/ bus/ fx send etc and copy one or multiple with ctrl-c and paste into another project.


You can now open that song in the browser and drag tracks you need in between existing tracks


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Can anybody who's upgraded comment on if you can at least set default controller lanes? For example, if I wanted every new instrument track to include CC11, CC1, CC64, CC21? Or do you still need to add them one by one for every track (if they're not in the defaults Presonus set)?


----------



## Lannister

Pier said:


> Maybe because Best Service is not charging you VAT?


Includes VAT. Small-print under the price.

EDIT: Kurosawa beat me to it.


----------



## EgM

Not the biggest update but good enough for me

Glad it still works on Mojave!


----------



## TheMusicSync

Here we are!  https://www.presonus.com/products/Studio-One/new-in-studio-one-6


----------



## samphony

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Can anybody who's upgraded comment on if you can at least set default controller lanes? For example, if I wanted every new instrument track to include CC11, CC1, CC64, CC21? Or do you still need to add them one by one for every track (if they're not in the defaults Presonus set)?


Nope. Hopefully something similar to Cubendo in a future update.


----------



## DaddyO

deleted by OP as duplication of earlier info


----------



## Olympum

Lukas said:


> Track Presets store all properties of a track, including colors, transpose, track delay, insert effects, channel name, instrument + all multi outs. Also sends and busses... Busses are automatically re-mapped in the new song. If the bus does not exist in the target song, the whole bus including all effects etc. is recalled too. It works even with nested busses (strings, orchestra etc.). So, yes, the full routing I'd say.



Having used both Logic and Cubase's presets, I think Studio One v6 really has taken the feature to the next level with all the busses being recreated and routed. This is a game changer, at least for me, from a workflow perspective.


----------



## DaddyO

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Can anybody who's upgraded comment on if you can at least set default controller lanes? For example, if I wanted every new instrument track to include CC11, CC1, CC64, CC21? Or do you still need to add them one by one for every track (if they're not in the defaults Presonus set)?


Honestly, this alone would have been worth the upgrade for me.


----------



## muziksculp

I'm guessing they still have a smart template for an empty song, like we always had. Because I didn't see it in the V6 presentations/pics.


----------



## Pier

DaddyO said:


> Honestly, this alone would have been worth the upgrade for me.


Cubase does this by default.


----------



## DaddyO

Pier said:


> Cubase does this by default.


Yeah, custom controller presets. I can create, name and save presets for individual library sets.


----------



## Pier

DaddyO said:


> Yeah, custom controller presets. I can create, name and save presets for individual library sets.


I meant this:



ALittleNightMusic said:


> For example, if I wanted every new instrument track to include CC11, CC1, CC64, CC21?


----------



## muziksculp

Groove3 Has released S1Pro V6 Videos. 

https://www.groove3.com/tutorials/Studio-One-6-Explained


----------



## widescreen

Kurosawa said:


> Best Service (incl. VAT):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presonus (incl. VAT):



I was wondering about this, too. But they changed it:






Best service says still 135 incl. VAT (at least in Germany).

By the way, the cheapest option I found to date is 123€ at da-x.de. But I'm in hope some other shops that still have the 5 Upgrade listed for 109€ go deeper than 123€ as soon as they updated their shops. 

For outside Europe I would recommend looking at jrrshop.com. With "group" applied I saw ~$125.


----------



## chocobitz825

I don’t know…

V6 features are looking pretty fantastic. Well worth the upgrade price to me knowing that every update after this will continue to add more…

Luckily I’m in sphere so I don’t need to pay to update now, but I will buy a license later.

A lot if these features knock it out of the park.


----------



## John Judd

samphony said:


> That is Logic Pro terminology.
> If you want to change the marker track to not follow the beat just click the music symbol and change it to seconds.
> if you want an Event as marker at a certain timeframe my workaround for this is to use an unassigned instrument track called „Marker“ or whatever you prefer.
> Then draw in events and time lock them or set that track to seconds via the inspector.


Thanks for the heads up. I will try it out. Funny that two guys here would think that I use Logic. Never have. I am relatively new to Studio One, though.


----------



## robo3000

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Can anybody who's upgraded comment on if you can at least set default controller lanes? For example, if I wanted every new instrument track to include CC11, CC1, CC64, CC21? Or do you still need to add them one by one for every track (if they're not in the defaults Presonus set)?


I haven't found a setting where you can set default automation lanes for new tracks. However, the new Track presets do store the added automation lanes.


----------



## widescreen

@Crossroads
Now would be a good time to change the title of the thread to "...is here".


----------



## imusic

Lukas,

did the add. some new features in the Midi editing ?

Thx, imusic


----------



## Antonio Zarza

Not Dolby Atmos or surround in this new version…Has anyone know if they have plan to achieve that? It’s a little bit disappointing that they didn’t implemented yet this feature, they are two years behind the rest with this.


----------



## Braveheart

widescreen said:


> I was wondering about this, too. But they changed it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best service says still 135 incl. VAT (at least in Germany).
> 
> By the way, the cheapest option I found to date is 123€ at da-x.de. But I'm in hope some other shops that still have the 5 Upgrade listed for 109€ go deeper than 123€ as soon as they updated their shops.
> 
> For outside Europe I would recommend looking at jrrshop.com. With "group" applied I saw ~$125.


115$ at Best Service for outside of Europe


----------



## StillLife

Lukas said:


> You decide. Depends on the install path you choose.
> 
> If you're a Windows user (you didn't mention if you're on Windows or Mac...), the installer suggests installing into /Program Files/Studio One 6. My installation of 5.5 (there's no 5.6) is located at /Studio One 5. So as long as I don't select the same path of my existing installation, nothing will be overwritten.


Thanks. And when I do not overwrite, will s1 6 recognize the templates I made for s1 5? Will it show the same recent files? The same projects? I working on an album in s1 5, have everything organized in a project and update that project each time I changed something in a mix of one of the songs. Should I finish it in s1 5, or can I simply open the project in s1 6 and continue?


----------



## Lukas

StillLife said:


> will s1 6 recognize the templates I made for s1 5? Will it show the same recent files? The same projects?


Yes.



imusic said:


> did the add. some new features in the Midi editing ?


No.


----------



## sundrowned

robo3000 said:


> I haven't found a setting where you can set default automation lanes for new tracks. However, the new Track presets do store the added automation lanes.


Not for me. It just opens it with whatever the current automation lanes are. If I save a preset with three automation lanes then remove the track and go on to another track and close one of the automation lanes and then reopen the saved preset it has two lanes rather than three.


----------



## sundrowned

One welcome thing I'm finding is faster plugin loading. Even Spitfire BBC player is a bit faster.


----------



## robo3000

sundrowned said:


> Not for me. It just opens it with whatever the current automation lanes are. If I save a preset with three automation lanes then remove the track and go on to another track and close one of the automation lanes and then reopen the saved preset it has two lanes rather than three.



View attachment Studio One - 2022-09-29 Robert Boer(3)_ 2022-09-29 23-32-08.mp4

Strange, I created a track preset and in a new song used it to add an instrument (see video) and the automation lanes where restored as well.


----------



## sundrowned

robo3000 said:


> View attachment Studio One - 2022-09-29 Robert Boer(3)_ 2022-09-29 23-32-08.mp4
> 
> Strange, I created a track preset and in a new song used it to add an instrument (see video) and the automation lanes where restored as well.


Ah sorry my bad, I thought you meant piano roll CC lanes. They don't seem to get saved in a preset.


----------



## Subliminal

The Best-Service Studio One 6 upgrade (which they call 'update') says "Update for registered users of Studio One 5 Professional".

Does anybody know for sure that this is good for Studio One 4 Pro users? Usually the S1 upgrades are good for all previous versions.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

sundrowned said:


> Ah sorry my bad, I thought you meant piano roll CC lanes. They don't seem to get saved in a preset.


I also meant piano roll CC lanes in my original question. Seems like no improvements there - very disappointing. But a de-esser! 🤦


----------



## muziksculp

Gregor shows the Vocoder, I was expecting some vocal vocoding, but he shows it working on a drum loop. Really ? Is that what a vocoder is for ?


----------



## Ed Wine

Subliminal said:


> The Best-Service Studio One 6 upgrade (which they call 'update') says "Update for registered users of Studio One 5 Professional".
> 
> Does anybody know for sure that this is good for Studio One 4 Pro users? Usually the S1 upgrades are good for all previous versions.


Don't know about 4, but I bought it for 5 only to get an email saying the app/licence code isn't currently available.


----------



## Wunderhorn

sundrowned said:


> Ah sorry my bad, I thought you meant piano roll CC lanes. They don't seem to get saved in a preset.


Oh dear. That kind of kills the entire idea of track presets for me.


----------



## Double Helix

Subliminal said:


> The Best-Service Studio One 6 upgrade (which they call 'update') says "Update for registered users of Studio One 5 Professional".
> 
> Does anybody know for sure that this is good for Studio One 4 Pro users? Usually the S1 upgrades are good for all previous versions.


This from Sweetwater:


----------



## muziksculp




----------



## Pier

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I also meant piano roll CC lanes in my original question. Seems like no improvements there - very disappointing. But a de-esser! 🤦


It's amazing how certain "details" are overlooked but are so fundamental to a good workflow.

The main reason I left Bitwig is that I had to reconfigure the piano roll (show velocities, CC lanes, etc) on every new track. Every. New. Goddamn. Track.


----------



## sundrowned

Slightly disappointed there doesn't seem to be any improvement in the piano roll track visibility operations. Still have to do a lot of clicks to show/hide/edit tracks. That's my main area of excessive mouse clicks without easy workarounds.


----------



## Phillip Dixon

WtF. I purchased from presonus 
At $129 through PayPal and it cost me £138.......


----------



## Wunderhorn

sundrowned said:


> Slightly disappointed there doesn't seem to be any improvement in the piano roll track visibility operations. Still have to do a lot of clicks to show/hide/edit tracks. That's my main area of excessive mouse clicks without easy workarounds.


That's right, and CC routing is really cumbersome with mile long lists to scroll through.
That said, you could be stuck in Logic where you can only have one CC lane at a time. It's all perspective... (and individual need).


----------



## Akoustecx

Phillip Dixon said:


> WtF. I purchased from presonus
> At $129 through PayPal and it cost me £138.......


PP always extract the urine with their exchange rates. If you choose to pay through them with a card, rather than a linked account, you can choose currency options, pay in dollars and your banks currency fee will always be a better deal (at least in my experience). Couple that with Sterling going down like the Hindenberg, it's going to be shocking.


----------



## Pier

Akoustecx said:


> If you choose to pay through them with a card, rather than a linked account, you can choose currency options, pay in dollars and your banks currency fee will always be a better deal (at least in my experience).


You can do that when you're logged-in too. I do it all the time.

And yeah I get a much better rate with my card than the one Paypal offers. Sometimes the difference in final price is like 10%.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Wunderhorn said:


> That's right, and CC routing is really cumbersome with mile long lists to scroll through.
> That said, you could be stuck in Logic where you can only have one CC lane at a time. It's all perspective... (and individual need).


Oh dear - they still haven't fixed that insane list of CCs that show up when you load SINE or Synchron Player, etc? No search? Such a speed killer when you're hunting for CCs in there. Logic at least has keyboard shortcuts to quickly show specific lanes, so I can quickly jump from modulation to expression to vibrato etc.


----------



## Pier

Wunderhorn said:


> That said, you could be stuck in Logic where you can only have one CC lane at a time


Logic has multiple editors.

The step editor might be what you need:








https://support.apple.com/guide/logicpro/step-editor-interface-lgcpc7892147/mac



IIRC this has been in Logic since before Apple bought Emagic.


----------



## Phillip Dixon

Track icons did it for me... 
I'm easily pleased


----------



## Wunderhorn

Pier said:


> Logic has multiple editors.
> 
> The step editor might be what you need:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://support.apple.com/guide/logicpro/step-editor-interface-lgcpc7892147/mac
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC this has been in Logic since before Apple bought Emagic.


... but not in the piano roll where I needed it.


----------



## Pier

Wunderhorn said:


> ... but not in the piano roll where I needed it.


I agree but switching editors with CMD + number has always been part of the Logic ethos. I'm not saying that's better, just that there are historical reasons.


----------



## DaddyO

sundrowned said:


> Ah sorry my bad, I thought you meant piano roll CC lanes. They don't seem to get saved in a preset.


And that's what I'm looking for as well. That's where I would draw CC data.


----------



## outland

Overall, I think the upgrade is going to be helpful. I'm not much into video, but I'm glad that's been added as well.

I know it seems stupid, but I'm kind of bummed that Studio One 6 still doesn't recognize "lift" in MPE; I have no idea why it was omitted originally, though even the technies weren't aware of this when I first asked about it. I do get that of the five dimensions in MPE, lift is (I'm sure) the most ignored in actual usage. Yet, I do wonder just how much effort it would have been to go the distance and include it when MPE was originally addressed. It's just kind of strange.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

I fear some of the more...nuanced workflow improvements for composers are likely to go unresolved. They don't get much traction on Presonus Answers and I don't think Vi-C's feedback is really properly relayed to Presonus. I had hope with Sound Variations, but now with Fender taking the reigns, I imagine the focus will move further towards a different market segment (and even away from Studio One's stated goal a few years ago of being a viable alternative to Pro Tools...which, I think LUNA is probably going to take the lead on).


----------



## cedricm

Underwhelming update. I'll wait for it to be 40% off.
If Cubase support for Dolby Atmos is finally there by next year, I'll consider switching.


----------



## cedricm

Antonio Zarza said:


> Not Dolby Atmos or surround in this new version…Has anyone know if they have plan to achieve that? It’s a little bit disappointing that they didn’t implemented yet this feature, they are two years behind the rest with this.


I feel like Presonus has no intention whatsoever to support more than stereo. I hope I'm wrong, but I don't think I am.


----------



## AceAudioHQ

There's so little new in Artist 6 that I'll keep my 50€


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

cedricm said:


> Underwhelming update. I'll wait for it to be 40% off.
> If Cubase support for Dolby Atmos is finally there by next year, I'll consider switching.


Cubase 12 Pro supports Dolby Atmos https://professionalsupport.dolby.com/s/article/Can-I-use-Cubase-to-create-Dolby-Atmos-music?language=en_US


----------



## Jackdaw

Asking for a friend... how much does the crossgrade to latest cubase cost nowadays? I know they have some kind of a deal


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Jackdaw said:


> Asking for a friend... how much does the crossgrade to latest cubase cost nowadays? I know they have some kind of a deal











Cubase Pro: Competitive Crossgrade


Are you using a third-party DAW for your music production? If so, you can save big on purchasing Cubase Pro with the Cubase Pro Competitive Crossgrade.




www.steinberg.net


----------



## Pier

Jackdaw said:


> Asking for a friend... how much does the crossgrade to latest cubase cost nowadays? I know they have some kind of a deal


You're in luck, it's on sale right now.









Cubase Pro Competitive Crossgrade | Steinberg | bestservice.com


Cubase Pro Competitive Crossgrade | Award-winning 64-bit floating point audio engine with up to 192 kHz resolution | Unlimited number of audio/MIDI/instrument tracks | EN




www.bestservice.com


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Pier said:


> You're in luck, it's on sale right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cubase Pro Competitive Crossgrade | Steinberg | bestservice.com
> 
> 
> Cubase Pro Competitive Crossgrade | Award-winning 64-bit floating point audio engine with up to 192 kHz resolution | Unlimited number of audio/MIDI/instrument tracks | EN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bestservice.com


Wow - Best Service has some incredible prices. Just $30 more than the Studio One 6 upgrade.


----------



## Jackdaw

Pier said:


> You're in luck, it's on sale right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cubase Pro Competitive Crossgrade | Steinberg | bestservice.com
> 
> 
> Cubase Pro Competitive Crossgrade | Award-winning 64-bit floating point audio engine with up to 192 kHz resolution | Unlimited number of audio/MIDI/instrument tracks | EN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bestservice.com


Hmm, if they were wise, it would be a dollar less than S1 pro5 ->6


----------



## DaddyO

Is it expected that the 5 > 6 upgrade for Studio One will eventually go on sale at some point next year?


----------



## Pier

DaddyO said:


> Is it expected that the 5 > 6 upgrade for Studio One will eventually go on sale at some point next year?


I seem to remember Studio One (and upgrades) being at 50% on Black Friday. There might be other sales too during the year.


----------



## EanS

Any more tips on Logic? How about Bitw


Jackdaw said:


> Asking for a friend... how much does the crossgrade to latest cubase cost nowadays? I know they have some kind of a deal


Best Service is selling Cubase Pro at $273 now, of course, smart move.









Cubase Pro | Steinberg | bestservice.com


Cubase Pro | Award-winning 64-bit floating point audio engine with up to 192 kHz resolution | Unlimited number of audio/MIDI/instrument tracks | EN




www.bestservice.com


----------



## EanS

Pier said:


> I seem to remember Studio One (and upgrades) being at 50% on Black Friday. There might be other sales too during the year.


My purchase history when got upgrade for $180 to Pro from Artist at Best service was in November, hence, it's around that date indeed.


----------



## Pier

EanS said:


> Best Service is selling Cubase Pro at $273 now, of course, smart move.


That sale has been going on for about a month now and it ends in a couple of days.

If anything it's Presonus who should have waited a couple more days to make the announcement


----------



## EanS

Pier said:


> That sale has been going on for about a month now and it ends in a couple of days.
> 
> If anything it's Presonus who should have waited a couple more days to make the announcement


Oh yeah, 6 announcement was just mid September, right?

I think this launch was.more focused on S1 Pro/Sphere users and a more simplified new version with Templates in Artist for new users. So focus was on already Pro users "we heard you" is the message for them and "templates for what do you want to do today?" is the message for the CEO.

Date wouldn't affect already S1 Pro users, mostly no one jumps to another daw due to an update I guess, motivation is out of need like, Sorround and etc..

Everyone is happy 😊


----------



## Andy_P

I do not understand. This was a perfect time to upgrade the color palette which people beg for.
Do a lot of GUI changes and customizations for the new version (and I loved them) but still keep the old color system?
Im sure this would have created more buzz than the Eq getting dynamics which has plenty of alternatives inc. free ones.


----------



## paulmatthew

Subliminal said:


> The Best-Service Studio One 6 upgrade (which they call 'update') says "Update for registered users of Studio One 5 Professional".
> 
> Does anybody know for sure that this is good for Studio One 4 Pro users? Usually the S1 upgrades are good for all previous versions.


Yes , it's "UPDATE" for users of Studio One 5 Professional not "UPGRADE". I have a feeling a lot of people are clicking on the "UPGRADE" version which is $35 more.


----------



## ravez

Andy_P said:


> I do not understand. This was a perfect time to upgrade the color palette which people beg for.
> Do a lot of GUI changes and customizations for the new version (and I loved them) but still keep the old color system?
> Im sure this would have created more buzz than the Eq getting dynamics which has plenty of alternatives inc. free ones.


I'm pretty sure whoever is in charge is color blind... I mean if i select a dark red color for an instrument track, the midi notes are light red... i mean wtf?


----------



## TonalDynamics

Wunderhorn said:


> Oh dear. That kind of kills the entire idea of track presets for me.


I can see it being super useful for me with audio stuff, not so much with VI if I have to alter the CC lanes on 60 tracks


----------



## musicmakerbird

cedricm said:


> I feel like Presonus has no intention whatsoever to support more than stereo. I hope I'm wrong, but I don't think I am.


Two employees from Presonus were questioning users on why they should add it. Pretty much both were saying it's not that important in a nice way. This is from the Studio One facebook. Don't think it's a priority now. Your owned by a Guitar company, so it doesn't surprise me. 

Either or Atmos is Cubase 12 Pro is pretty good. Many Studio One's features are in Cubase. I think Studio One has a better workflow, but Cubase has deeper features that you will like, and better stock instruments/plugins in general. You also get some free plugins like Acustica's fire the clip, softfube and more https://www.steinberg.net/promotion/


----------



## musicmakerbird

Anyway, tried out Studio One 6. Pretty good update. I honesty don't see the same amount of updates like before Presonus was bought. That fender guitar app that presonus software is working on I think going to get priority for a while.


----------



## TonalDynamics

musicmakerbird said:


> Two employees from Presonus were questioning users on why they should add it. Pretty much both were saying it's not that important in a nice way. This is from the Studio One facebook. Don't think it's a priority now. Your owned by a Guitar company, so it doesn't surprise me.


I mean _maybe_ Atmos is still not a priority, but if they are pretending there isn't HUGE value in surround mixing that's just beyond absurd, kinda hard to even believe honestly that they could be that naive given how amazing Studio One is in general in terms of design and function


----------



## Loerpert

Can someone list some killer features that Cubase has over S1? And some that it doesn't have that S1 does? Want to see if it's worth switching.


----------



## Pier

Loerpert said:


> Can someone list some killer features that Cubase has over S1? And some that it doesn't have that S1 does? Want to see if it's worth switching.


I've been using Cubase 12 for a couple of months now. The only feature I'd *love* to have from S1 is the FX chain splitter:






Doing parallel processing in Cubase is a real pita.


----------



## klauth

anyone tested cpu performance on m1 for s6, same, worse or better?


----------



## antsteep

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How well versed are you with Cubase now? If fairly well and you’re using a lot of its power, you might find moving back to S1 rather frustrating given the lack of a lot of similar functionality (though you may prefer the things that S1 does better). I, for one, cannot go back to S1 in its current state after using Cubase 12 (and Logic).


Honestly, Cubase has been great and technically I have more options....Still, I haven't really found a flow like I had in Studio One. I have previously been Logic, Pro Tools, and Ableton Live user. Studio One just feels the most intuitive out of the lot. 

Studio One is has also been much more CPU friendly on my Mac than Cubase which is surprising.


----------



## Pier

antsteep said:


> Studio One is has also been much more CPU friendly on my Mac than Cubase which is surprising.


I've always heard that Cubase runs better on Windows than macOS. I don't know if there's any truth to that though.


----------



## madfloyd

Can someone explain the new panning options... like why they matter, how they are different from your typical pan?


----------



## Trash Panda

madfloyd said:


> Can someone explain the new panning options... like why they matter, how they are different from your typical pan?


Probably easier to understand while hearing the difference (assuming you have 10 minutes to spare).


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

antsteep said:


> Honestly, Cubase has been great and technically I have more options....Still, I haven't really found a flow like I had in Studio One. I have previously been Logic, Pro Tools, and Ableton Live user. Studio One just feels the most intuitive out of the lot.
> 
> Studio One is has also been much more CPU friendly on my Mac than Cubase which is surprising.


That is surprising because I have consistently found the opposite or no difference on my Mac, after extensive testing.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Pier said:


> I've always heard that Cubase runs better on Windows than macOS. I don't know if there's any truth to that though.


A long time ago that was certainly true but since like Cubase 10+, it’s been a beast on Macs. Probably why so many professional composers use it on that platform (at least, what you’ll find in LA).


----------



## Sombreuil

musicmakerbird said:


> Two employees from Presonus were questioning users on why they should add it. Pretty much both were saying it's not that important in a nice way. This is from the Studio One facebook. Don't think it's a priority now. Your owned by a Guitar company, so it doesn't surprise me.


What's their actual job? Are they the ones choosing what's in the update or are they "just" developers?
Also, what was their actual answer?
Your message sounds like "I didn't like their answer and I think it's because of Fender"


----------



## Ricgus3

Loerpert said:


> Well said


My gut was right. GarageBand for PC! I think this is what they aim for. Ease of us. Quick startup. A lot emphasis on LIVE performance and beats


----------



## José Herring

ALittleNightMusic said:


> A long time ago that was certainly true but since like Cubase 10+, it’s been a beast on Macs. Probably why so many professional composers use it on that platform (at least, what you’ll find in LA).


I think this is true. Since C11 ( went from 9.5 to 11) on PC it's been a little unstable for me yet I've heard some reports that Cubase is better than ever on Mac. Got me thinking of switch but I don't know if C12 is M1 native yet.


----------



## muziksculp

Hopefully Version 6.5 will offer what version 6 should have included.


----------



## ennbr

muziksculp said:


> Hopefully Version 6.5 will offer what version 6 should have included


Lets hope that 6.1 and 6.2 are better after all we won't see 6.5 for at least 18 months if they continue there normal schedule


----------



## Piotrek K.

I'm on Artist and only things that sounds nice to me are panning options (finally) and customisation of UI. But is it worth the money? Not for me. 

Can't wait what FL Studio 21 will bring to the table via my lifetime free upgrade ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

José Herring said:


> I think this is true. Since C11 ( went from 9.5 to 11) on PC it's been a little unstable for me yet I've heard some reports that Cubase is better than ever on Mac. Got me thinking of switch but I don't know if C12 is M1 native yet.


Yes Cubase 12 has native Apple silicon support.


----------



## StillLife

musicmakerbird said:


> Two employees from Presonus were questioning users on why they should add it. Pretty much both were saying it's not that important in a nice way. This is from the Studio One facebook. Don't think it's a priority now. Your owned by a Guitar company, so it doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Either or Atmos is Cubase 12 Pro is pretty good. Many Studio One's features are in Cubase. I think Studio One has a better workflow, but Cubase has deeper features that you will like, and better stock instruments/plugins in general. You also get some free plugins like Acustica's fire the clip, softfube and more https://www.steinberg.net/promotion/


'I think Studio One has better workflow'. I agree, and that's THE reason I like S1 so much better. Making more music, having more fun at doing it.

I reckon workflow is also a major argument for pro's? Getting more done in less time = earning more money.


----------



## StillLife

muziksculp said:


> Hopefully Version 6.5 will offer what version 6 should have included.


If you're looking for perfection, you never will be done...


----------



## Alchemedia

StillLife said:


> If you're looking for perfection, you never will be done...


----------



## Al Maurice

For me Studio One is a great DAW, yet it seems to want to be a swiss arm knife of a DAW. Other DAWs have more focus and concentrate future development on their key use cases.

Once Presonus get's a clear message of intent across of where they are heading, it might help all concerned in deciding where to next, "should I stay on their programme or look elsewhere".


----------



## d4vec4rter

Cubase is my main DAW and that won't change. I've been using it for a LONG time now and, apart from a few persistent niggles, it does the job well. I've also been using Studio One for quite a few years and use it for knocking up ideas and smaller projects as it's a DAW that seems to focus on "quick and easy" functionality. I like that aspect of it very much and hope that Presonus don't lose that focus but at the same time develop it into a powerful, comprehensive solution for music production. It's come quite a long way since the early days and there's no reason to think it won't continue to mature as time progresses.

Of course, whenever there's a major update like this, you always look for the new features that have been in your wishlist. Can't say I've had any specifics in my list but the new set of features do look like they'll make Studio One even quicker and easier to use such as the Smart Templates, Customisation Editor, Track Presets, Mixer Channel Overview, Browser Favs, along with the major feature of video integration and I'm pretty happy about that.

Price of the upgrade is what it is. If you don't want to pay it... don't... simple.


----------



## Crossroads

Pier said:


> I've always heard that Cubase runs better on Windows than macOS. I don't know if there's any truth to that though.



And on windows, Studio One runs a lot more smoothly.


----------



## StillLife

Ricgus3 said:


> My gut was right. GarageBand for PC! I think this is what they aim for. Ease of us. Quick startup. A lot emphasis on LIVE performance and beats


That is like saying a tree equals an apple because they are both green. S1 is a WAY more advanced DAW than Garageband is. That it is still easy to use (maybe even as easy as Garageband, I don't know), is a huge achievement in my opinion, and one of the aspects it differentiates itself from equally deep daws.
Or: why complain about ease of use?


----------



## StillLife

d4vec4rter said:


> Cubase is my main DAW and that won't change. I've been using it for a LONG time now and, apart from a few persistent niggles, it does the job well. I've also been using Studio One for quite a few years and use it for knocking up ideas and smaller projects as it's a DAW that seems to focus on "quick and easy" functionality. I like that aspect of it very much and hope that Presonus don't lose that focus but at the same time develop it into a powerful, comprehensive solution for music production. It's come quite a long way since the early days and there's no reason to think it won't continue to mature as time progresses.
> 
> Of course, whenever there's a major update like this, you always look for the new features that have been in your wishlist. Can't say I've had any specifics in my list but the new set of features do look like they'll make Studio One even quicker and easier to use such as the Smart Templates, Customisation Editor, Track Presets, Mixer Channel Overview, Browser Favs, along with the major feature of video integration and I'm pretty happy about that.
> 
> Price of the upgrade is what it is. If you don't want to pay it... don't... simple.


Wise words. From a pro!


----------



## d4vec4rter

StillLife said:


> Wise words. From a pro!


Lol, thanks... but I'm not a pro, just a keen hobbyist. I have been doing it for quite a while though.


----------



## welltempered

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Oh dear - they still haven't fixed that insane list of CCs that show up when you load SINE or Synchron Player, etc? No search? Such a speed killer when you're hunting for CCs in there. Logic at least has keyboard shortcuts to quickly show specific lanes, so I can quickly jump from modulation to expression to vibrato etc.


Maybe this helps you search faster for CC parameters: When you’re looking for a parameter in the Synchron Player under Add/Remove for an automation lane, you can just type in the first letter of the parameter (eg T for Timbre Adjust) and it will jump to the next parameter beginning with T. Keep hitting T and it will scroll through the parameters beginning with T. (For this to work, your cursor should have highlighted any parameter to begin with.)

And btw like you I use S1 because of Sound Variations...


----------



## StillLife

d4vec4rter said:


> Lol, thanks... but I'm not a pro, just a keen hobbyist. I have been doing it for quite a while though.


I guess one can be a pro at a craft that is not one's profession....


----------



## dcoscina

StillLife said:


> 'I think Studio One has better workflow'. I agree, and that's THE reason I like S1 so much better. Making more music, having more fun at doing it.
> 
> I reckon workflow is also a major argument for pro's? Getting more done in less time = earning more money.


I have Cubase 12 but whenever I use it I miss those macros presets on Studio One. Additionally I’ve always disliked Cubase’s score editor- odd since I love using Dorico. Perhaps I’ve just gotten too used to Studio One but I find the features I need from it aren’t available on other daws, or if they do have similar functions it takes much longer to use them.


----------



## mjsalam

ALittleNightMusic said:


> A long time ago that was certainly true but since like Cubase 10+, it’s been a beast on Macs. Probably why so many professional composers use it on that platform (at least, what you’ll find in LA).


Same experience here. Runs most excellently on Mac.

I think one of my biggest pain points in Cubase today is track templates. The fact that routing is not saved is completely sucky. Been experimenting with Track Archives (why can’t I navigate in the media bay to a track archive folder and archives directly into a project vs. A BS file load/save dialogue?).

The fact that this S1 update seems to address it quite comprehensively is super tempting.


----------



## John Judd

samphony said:


> That is Logic Pro terminology.
> If you want to change the marker track to not follow the beat just click the music symbol and change it to seconds.
> if you want an Event as marker at a certain timeframe my workaround for this is to use an unassigned instrument track called „Marker“ or whatever you prefer.
> Then draw in events and time lock them or set that track to seconds via the inspector.


Okay, had a sec to try all of this and it works beautifully. YOU just made my week so much better. Thanks again for these tips.


----------



## Lukas

John Judd said:


> I’m very surprised they didn’t include lockable markers in this update.


So can I assume you're not surprised anymore?


----------



## John Judd

Lukas said:


> So can I assume you're not surprised anymore?


Of the features in Studio One, I feel like that one was less intuitive to find organically than many other features. Surprised? No. Salty? Of course. 😉


----------



## Chris Hurst

Has anyone had their upgrade code from Bestservice?

I’m still waiting for mine (v5 Professional to v6).


----------



## Ed Wine

Chris Hurst said:


> Has anyone had their upgrade code from Bestservice?
> 
> I’m still waiting for mine (v5 Professional to v6).


No. Had two emails explaining the delay. One said within 24 hours of purchase (7:30pm yesterday)and the other without any time frame.


----------



## Chris Hurst

Ed Wine said:


> No. Had two emails explaining the delay. One said within 24 hours of purchase (7:30pm yesterday)and the other without any time frame.


Ok thanks. Same experience here.


----------



## gedlig

Chris Hurst said:


> Ok thanks. Same experience here.


Got an email in the morning saying they're trying to get more keys from Presonus and hoping to deliver later today. For time reference, that was about 9 hours ago


----------



## AEF

The customization options are paltry compared to what can be done in Cubase, and also less than what can be done in Logic or DP. Ie: while you can hide elements _within_ the transport bar and toolbar, that large vertical space can’t be removed. 

It’s a little sad to see Gregor touting features that are clearly pandering towards new users, new producers, and amateurs. (ie: “look how easy it is to just have a synth ready and then you just press the red button!”)

With that said, I understand why they would choose this route. Far more money to be made catering to 16 year olds who are music illiterate than a tiny percentage of professional composers and mix engineers.


----------



## TonalDynamics

Pier said:


> I've been using Cubase 12 for a couple of months now. The only feature I'd *love* to have from S1 is the FX chain splitter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing parallel processing in Cubase is a real pita.


Yes the _routing_ is lovely with the multi-FX chains within S1, from an aesthetic point of view I've been a fan ever since it was released (many years ago now)

But correct me if I'm wrong, and maybe @Lukas can chime in here also if he knows, but doesn't the combined parallel processing within each signal-chain still use only a _single _core per channel? 

In other words it offers visual parallel processing with plugins, but it's still treated as _serial_ processing within the channel itself as far as the CPU is concerned, which is a disconnect because in theory, _once you are no longer using serial processing within that channel, you are technically capable of utilizing multiple cores and hyper-threading for that task._

So what ends up happening is (again, unless they've changed this), you go in to the track in question like "yay, I get to use parallel FX within the same channel!", so then you stack all these super CPU-intensive plugins (which have naturally increased in number since you're dealing with multiple chains) within some super-complex routing setup, only to have your CPU bottleneck and choke before having the opportunity to finish coding the new matrix thus solving the most fundamental problems of humanity.

So to refer to your picture again:







^at the point below 'Splitter 1', it is technically possible to have the DAW simply treat the split-signal as two separate channels, with two dedicated cores/threads, one for each channel, and if you split it 3 ways, then 3 dedicated cores, etc.; but I don't _think_ they've made it work like that and I believe it still does confine all the processing overhead to a single core.

I used the feature when it was first released and I think this was the case, so I didn't really pursue it any further and just resorted to busses for parallel processing so that I could force each chain onto its own dedicated core when I so desired (given my level of insanity, this is necessary, because I have a habit of creating signal chains that are entirely absurd in terms of high plugin-counts).

It's an important point _especially_ if you like to *monitor* those crazy signal-chains when tracking, personally for instance I have certain plugins, e.g. the NeuralDSP stuff and certain synths when set to high oversampling rates that are incredibly CPU-intensive at low buffer sizes (128 in my case), so without the ability to monitor them in such a way that spreads the CPU-load across all my unused cores, I am forced to curb my insanity, thus mitigating the 'fun' factor and freedom of experimentation when tracking new stuff.

I do remember Studio One coming out with an update that 'improved multi-instrument CPU usage', but I don't think that helped out with multi-FX chains, just VSTi (please correct me if I'm wrong, because I'll start using multi-FX again!)


----------



## bbunker

Anybody export stems yet? Does it still always bypass master fx in either mode?

Is it entirely downstream-bypassing? So, if you export a 'violin 1' stem but not a 'Strings Buss' stem, would any processing at the buss level be bypassed? That'd be kind of tough to work around, too - I can't remember how 5.5 handles it.

Also - can you use the same musicloops that were made in previous versions?

Thanks, SO pros!


----------



## Pier

TonalDynamics said:


> Yes the _routing_ is lovely with the multi-FX chains within S1, from an aesthetic point of view I've been a fan ever since it was released (many years ago now)
> 
> But correct me if I'm wrong, and maybe @Lukas can chime in here also if he knows, but doesn't the combined parallel processing within each signal-chain still use only a _single _core per channel?
> 
> In other words it offers visual parallel processing with plugins, but it's still treated as _serial_ processing within the channel itself as far as the CPU is concerned, which is a disconnect because in theory, _once you are no longer using serial processing within that channel, you are technically capable of utilizing multiple cores and hyper-threading for that task._
> 
> So what ends up happening is (again, unless they've changed this), you go in to the track in question like "yay, I get to use parallel FX within the same channel!", so then you stack all these super CPU-intensive plugins (which have naturally increased in number since you're dealing with multiple chains) within some super-complex routing setup, only to have your CPU bottleneck and choke before having the opportunity to finish coding the new matrix thus solving the most fundamental problems of humanity.
> 
> So to refer to your picture again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^at the point below 'Splitter 1', it is technically possible to have the DAW simply treat the split-signal as two separate channels, with two dedicated cores/threads, one for each channel, and if you split it 3 ways, then 3 dedicated cores, etc.; but I don't _think_ they've made it work like that and I believe it still does confine all the processing overhead to a single core.
> 
> I used the feature when it was first released and I think this was the case, so I didn't really pursue it any further and just resorted to busses for parallel processing so that I could force each chain onto its own dedicated core when I so desired (given my level of insanity, this is necessary, because I have a habit of creating signal chains that are entirely absurd in terms of high plugin-counts).
> 
> It's an important point _especially_ if you like to *monitor* those crazy signal-chains when tracking, personally for instance I have certain plugins, e.g. the NeuralDSP stuff and certain synths when set to high oversampling rates that are incredibly CPU-intensive at low buffer sizes (128 in my case), so without the ability to monitor them in such a way that spreads the CPU-load across all my unused cores, I am forced to curb my insanity, thus mitigating the 'fun' factor and freedom of experimentation when tracking new stuff.
> 
> I do remember Studio One coming out with an update that 'improved multi-instrument CPU usage', but I don't think that helped out with multi-FX chains, just VSTi (please correct me if I'm wrong, because I'll start using multi-FX again!)


No idea how the load is distributed over the cores honestly.

When I said parallel processing I meant parallel audio, which on Cubase you'd solve with sends.


----------



## TonalDynamics

AEF said:


> With that said, I understand why they would choose this route. Far more money to be made catering to 16 year olds who are music illiterate than a tiny percentage of professional composers and mix engineers.


I mean those people are not gonna stop suddenly using Garageband, Logic, and Ableton which already possess all the features that appeal to that userbase. If that truly is Fender's mindset here then it's very surface-level type of thinking that doesn't truly understand who their customers are, and I think the approach is actually doomed to failure (can't compete at the lower-end with those DAWs I just mentioned).

Studio One got to where it is today _because_ it offered those high-end features catering to professionals, just like Cubase, and just like Pro Tools, over time it found its own niche.

But, alas, there's enough cool stuff in this release to justify it.. not the _best_ full version ever, but certainly not the worst either, so I'm going to choose the path of reserved optimism


----------



## Lukas

AEF said:


> Far more money to be made catering to 16 year olds who are music illiterate than a tiny percentage of professional composers


Whoever Studio One's customers are. If you zoom out of the VI-C cosmos, scoring users/professional composers etc. is only a *tiny fraction* of all Studio One users. You can see that if you look into the FB groups, forums, YouTube etc. So in numbers, these features have almost no relevance. (And yet I keep arguing for them because I think it's important that Studio One develops in all musical fields.)

Considering that, I'm actually very pleased how many of the wishes here from the forum still make it into the updates (despite some bad vibes coming from some in this topic, like "PreSonus does not listen", "oversight" etc.). For example, MIDI Channel Changes in Sound Variations would never have made it into Studio One 5.3 if it had not been requested here in the forum only a few weeks before and I brought it up for discussion. Or several other improvements in other updates. This means that personally I'm pretty happy on the whole - even if the CC management issue has not yet been addressed. But that doesn't mean it's not on the radar.


----------



## TonalDynamics

Pier said:


> No idea how the load is distributed over the cores honestly.
> 
> When I said parallel processing I meant parallel audio, which on Cubase you'd solve with sends.


First off, not surprised many don't know about this technical mumbo-jumbo so don't worry -- but it's a _big_ distinction eh, because if the 'parallel' processing is in fact only taking place on a single core, it's not _actually_ parallel processing internally, merely visually.

Again, not a HUGE deal if you're just using a ginormous buffer size for playback, but when tracking with complex parallel chains it can become so limiting that the feature becomes unusable (at least for my own needs with lots of audio plugins)


----------



## TonalDynamics

Al Maurice said:


> For me Studio One is a great DAW, yet it seems to want to be a swiss arm knife of a DAW. Other DAWs have more focus and concentrate future development on their key use cases.
> 
> Once Presonus get's a clear message of intent across of where they are heading, it might help all concerned in deciding where to next, "should I stay on their programme or look elsewhere".


People like you need to keep saying stuff like this TBH.

At the moment Fender's all 'Raaah, we wanna grow out userbase', it's like yeah well you don't want to LOSE your existing userbase, either...

Good food for thought to keep reminding them of.


----------



## Lukas

TonalDynamics said:


> But correct me if I'm wrong, and maybe @Lukas can chime in here also if he knows


Not really my topic, and no time to read into it right now. But basically all the processing for one channel happens on one core. Everything that is processed serially cannot be parallelized and spread across cores.


----------



## Pier

TonalDynamics said:


> Again, not a HUGE deal if you're just using a ginormous buffer size for playback, but when tracking with complex parallel chains it can become so limiting that the feature becomes unusable


This feature is for sound design and mixing. I don't think it was ever intended for tracking.


----------



## TonalDynamics

Lukas said:


> For example, MIDI Channel Changes in Sound Variations would never have made it into Studio One 5.3 if it had not been requested here in the forum only a few weeks before and I brought it up for discussion. Or several other improvements in other updates. This means that personally I'm pretty happy on the whole - even if the CC management issue has not yet been addressed. But that doesn't mean it's not on the radar.


And for that, Lukas, you have my most sincere gratitude.

It might sound like a dumb exaggeration, but without CH. change messages on SVs, I literally could not function within Studio One with articulations, as it would reduce the number of instruments within each Kontakt multi available to me by *15. *(Actually by now I could use FlexRouter, but for an overwhelming majority that is yet another barrier to entry, and it would _still_ be a massive pain in the ass to set up all those countless rules)

Thank you, and keep using your powers of persuasion to fight our good fight with conviction!


----------



## TonalDynamics

Lukas said:


> But basically all the processing for one channel happens on one core


I thought so, thanks for clearing that up.


Pier said:


> This feature is for sound design and mixing. I don't think it was ever intended for tracking.


Well if you're producing your own material, those lines can get pretty blurry at times, especially if you have to re-record something (which has also happened plenty of times to me when recording other bands). Besides, using features for things other than their 'intended' use is a pretty typical Friday for me 

But yeah, my actual point is that it's a limitation that could technically be solved, simply by having the DAW treat the point of divergence from serial (everything after the splitter/s) as their own discrete thread within each parallel FX setup.

It's not only relevant for tracking either, if your plugins are _really_ hungry it can become a mixing limitation as well... but again, you can always use busses, this feature would just be a lot more usable if the parallel processing matched the visual representation.


----------



## chocobitz825

these DAW threads are so boring....always people complaining they didn't get what they personally wanted for their very specific workflow...meanwhile...the rest of us find the daw that fits our needs the best and accept that there is no "perfect" daw that has it all. They're all growing over time with new features and what one daw has, another lacks....just find what works for you, and move on I say. 

v6 added great stuff to a daw that I use professionally despite some of its lacking features. I know my workflow in studio one and so long as that doesn't drastically change, studio one is only getting better with every update.


----------



## Pier

TonalDynamics said:


> It's not only relevant for tracking either, if your plugins are _really_ hungry it can become a mixing limitation as well...


Yeah but those would have to be *really* hungry. Like they've never eaten anything in their whole life 😂

In all seriousness, a single core should be able to handle dozens (if not hundreds) of plugins. Sure, theoretically there is a limit, but you'd have to have a super complex splitter chain for this to become an issue.


----------



## G_Erland

I really want that panning stuff and wished for send from FX for a long time. Upgrade or start using sphere…what you people think? Only danger i see here is rounded corners down at the mixer, by god let that be the end of it, if the audio and midi start having round corners i might actually lose my mind, haha.


----------



## TonalDynamics

Pier said:


> Yeah but those would have to be *really* hungry. Like they've never eaten anything in their whole life 😂
> 
> In all seriousness, a single core should be able to handle dozens (if not hundreds) of plugins. Sure, theoretically there is a limit, but you'd have to have a super complex splitter chain for this to become an issue.


We just have different workflows man, and I'll apologize for not making that more clear, I've been working as a producer for ten years before I got into working with V.I.s;

As a composer for instance the amount of audio plugins you're going to use apart from Kontakt and sampler environments is generally quite limited, with some synths sprinkled in, but that CPU-overhead pales in comparison to some of the emulation that the more CPU-intensive plugins are doing:

We're not just talking about EQ, comp, verb or whatnot, I specifically use a lot of ampsims that are _remarkably_ CPU-hungry (stacks of heads and cabs in both serial and parallel to mimic multi-amp/multi-mic setups, replete with their own pedals/FX both before and after the amp). CPU meter really does take a massive beating in such cases at times, even at 2048 blocks, believe it or not.

Also anything that can be used as an insert can technically be used for monitoring, so it's not like the feature is 'strictly' for mixing, either. And there _are_ times when you'd like to re-record a certain phrase WITH all the plugins being actively monitored, so I don't think it's a trivial concern.

It's just a limitation that disconnects what you see from what is actually happening in the background, and there _is_ a way to make it better from what I can tell.

*But enough of this nerd-talk*, I've gone off the deep end here. Haha


----------



## Bee_Abney

G_Erland said:


> I really want that panning stuff and wished for send from FX for a long time. Upgrade or start using sphere…what you people think? Only danger i see here is rounded corners down at the mixer, by god let that be the end of it, if the audio and midi start having round corners i might actually lose my mind, haha.


There is an argument for both financially; but if revisiting projects long term is something you want, a perpetual license could be safest.


----------



## gedlig

gedlig said:


> Got an email in the morning saying they're trying to get more keys from Presonus and hoping to deliver later today. For time reference, that was about 9 hours ago


Got the license code from Bestservice


----------



## Ed Wine

gedlig said:


> Got the license code from Bestservice


Me too.


----------



## lux

Love the update. Maybe it's just me but I find it slightly more efficient CPU wise.


----------



## muziksculp

lux said:


> Love the update. Maybe it's just me but I find it slightly more efficient CPU wise.


That's great ! Installing Ver. 6 today.

Maybe they should have also mentioned that they improved efficiency in V6 in the features list. or could it just be a placebo effect.


----------



## TonalDynamics

muziksculp said:


> That's great ! Installing Ver. 6 today.
> 
> Maybe they should have also mentioned that they improved efficiency in V6 in the features list. or could it just be a placebo effect.


I'd imagine it's placebo if not in the notes, but I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## lux

muziksculp said:


> That's great ! Installing Ver. 6 today.
> 
> Maybe they should have also mentioned that they improved efficiency in V6 in the features list. or could it just be a placebo effect.


yeah, it might definitely be a placebo effect. The Pro EQ though gives me the impression of being more efficient. Also the console seems less cpu demanding (brit, alpine, ctc..). All in all lots of interesting new features, love the channel view, expecially because it helps hiding insert and sends in console view (leaving just meters and faders) while pinning the channel view in a corner for a deeper view.


----------



## samphony

Lukas said:


> I'm pretty happy on the whole - even if the CC management issue has not yet been addressed. But that doesn't mean it's not on the radar.


I find the landscape of companies listening to their user base is getting better year by year and PreSonus Software is on the forefront. 

I’m confident that the cc related requests will make it into coming updates. 

The cool thing:

You can make music in any of these tools no matter the version. It’s all about workflow and creative workarounds to reach/ create your own sound.


----------



## Trash Panda

G_Erland said:


> I really want that panning stuff and wished for send from FX for a long time. Upgrade or start using sphere…what you people think? Only danger i see here is rounded corners down at the mixer, by god let that be the end of it, if the audio and midi start having round corners i might actually lose my mind, haha.


You should stay far away from soft clippers and compressors with soft knee options.


----------



## Trash Panda

Lukas said:


> Whoever Studio One's customers are. If you zoom out of the VI-C cosmos, scoring users/professional composers etc. is only a *tiny fraction* of all Studio One users. You can see that if you look into the FB groups, forums, YouTube etc. So in numbers, these features have almost no relevance. (And yet I keep arguing for them because I think it's important that Studio One develops in all musical fields.)
> 
> Considering that, I'm actually very pleased how many of the wishes here from the forum still make it into the updates (despite some bad vibes coming from some in this topic, like "PreSonus does not listen", "oversight" etc.). For example, MIDI Channel Changes in Sound Variations would never have made it into Studio One 5.3 if it had not been requested here in the forum only a few weeks before and I brought it up for discussion. Or several other improvements in other updates. This means that personally I'm pretty happy on the whole - even if the CC management issue has not yet been addressed. But that doesn't mean it's not on the radar.


You probably don't hear this enough, but THANK YOU for everything you do here and with PreSonus. It is very much appreciated and has resulted in great things for those of us who use Studio One.


----------



## DaddyO

Trash Panda said:


> You probably don't hear this enough, but THANK YOU [Lukas] for everything you do here and with PreSonus. It is very much appreciated and has resulted in great things for those of us who use Studio One.


Wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## outland

Lukas said:


> Whoever Studio One's customers are. If you zoom out of the VI-C cosmos, scoring users/professional composers etc. is only a *tiny fraction* of all Studio One users.


First of all, like some others have done recently, I'd like to thank you for all that you do (much of which, I'm sure, none of us has any inkling.) Basically: you are so cool (seriously.)

But as to the comment above, Lucas, isn't this in fact true of the demographic of all DAWs? At what point in the percentage of users, professional v. hobbyists, does the balance finally tilt, making the requests of those who can in reality be called "professionals" matter in a more significant manner?


----------



## walkaschaos

I thought it was a pretty solid update  People sure do get vehemently negative about this stuff. It's nothing GAME CHANGING perhaps, but at this point it's a pretty mature DAW as well IMO. The new features enhance the UI, the workflow and efficiency, and those are pretty nice gains for me. PS I used Cubase for over a decade, I liked it a lot but it became very unstable for me. In my testing on my Windows machine, S1 is more efficient with CPU usage by about 20% and crashes very rarely.


----------



## muziksculp

walkaschaos said:


> In my testing on my Windows machine, S1 is more efficient with CPU usage by about 20% and crashes very rarely.


Reading this is music to my ears. 

Thanks for the positive feedback.


----------



## dterry

I was disappointed surround and Atmos didn't make it into v6, but that wasn't unexpected. S1 still has a lot to offer, including something I forgot about until recently:

In this case, there is a feature of S1 I forgot until recently - the tablet remote. It has a lot of control built in by default, but has customizable buttons and pages, including being able to assign Sound Variations within S1, and then triggering those on the tablet. I could never keep Composer Tools running reliably, but the S1 app shows promise for replacing it. For me, that alone could tip the scales back in favor of S1 for scoring, along with the following v6 improvement:

Also, v5 on Windows was always slow zooming large templates (track height specifically). v6 is much faster in this regard. Seems like a small issue, but it does make a difference. That is a welcome improvement.


----------



## Kslovelace

Anyone that’s updated yet having any issues with studio one releasing ram when deactivation or removing instruments? Happening on my 2013 Mac Pro running Monterey with both kontakt and SINE. 

Just been auditioning sounds this morning and I am showing 54 gigs or ram active with no instruments currently in the project. Quitting studio one releases it.


----------



## muziksculp

I wonder if the iOS Remote app. for S1Pro 5 was updated to work with verison 6 ?

I tend to use the iPad remote app. with S1Pro5. It is very handy to have.


----------



## Kuusniemi

chocobitz825 said:


> these DAW threads are so boring....always people complaining they didn't get what they personally wanted for their very specific workflow...meanwhile...the rest of us find the daw that fits our needs the best and accept that there is no "perfect" daw that has it all. They're all growing over time with new features and what one daw has, another lacks....just find what works for you, and move on I say.
> 
> v6 added great stuff to a daw that I use professionally despite some of its lacking features. I know my workflow in studio one and so long as that doesn't drastically change, studio one is only getting better with every update.


This is pretty much my sentiment. Very happy with the additions and changes.


----------



## Fizzlewig

I have tried with both Safari and Chrome and Presonus Shop not working! Anyone else having trouble? In the UK price of upgrade is £129 inc VAT


----------



## Phillip Dixon

AEF said:


> The customization options are paltry compared


----------



## Phillip Dixon

I used presonus site last night, had same problems but after a dozen or so attempts it worked,


----------



## muziksculp

I'm installing S1Pro 6 now, but I have so many Plugins installed on my system, it is taking a very long time to scan all of them. Got to be patient.  Looking forward to enjoy the new features of V6. once it is done scanning.

Poor S1Pro 6 is has a total of 1951 Plugins to scan


----------



## gedlig

Also just to vent a bit cause I'm in a cranky mood. Cubase added Atmos support only with v12, which was released earlier _this_ year, and even then not on launch, so can the BS and wait until it's not added into S1 with v7 to start bitching.


----------



## Fizzlewig

I think £129 for two years of future updates is pretty fair TBH


----------



## DaddyO

For those who object to expressing disappointment, is doing so the same as throwing a hissy fit?


----------



## DaddyO

Fizzlewig said:


> I think £129 for two years of future updates is pretty fair TBH


That does add some perspective when comparing Studio One to Cubase. The version update includes a series of future updates for a period about twice a long as an annual Cubase version update. Worth considering when making my decision.


----------



## Fizzlewig

Well I've tried about six times and can't get presonus shop to work. Do they want my money or not!


----------



## d4vec4rter

Fizzlewig said:


> Well I've tried about six times and can't get presonus shop to work. Do they want my money or not!


Yes, I had a right game with the Presonus Shop too. Took a few attempts at various angles of approach before it finally accepted my account.


----------



## Fizzlewig

d4vec4rter said:


> Yes, I had a right game with the Presonus Shop too. Took a few attempts at various angles of approach before it finally accepted my account.


What browser did you use to make it work Dave?


----------



## outland

d4vec4rter said:


> Yes, I had a right game with the Presonus Shop too. Took a few attempts at various angles of approach before it finally accepted my account.


Glad to hear that I was not the only one with this issue. I couldn't get to the right update price until around the fifth try, I think.

It started to feel like a Twilight Zone episode.


----------



## d4vec4rter

Fizzlewig said:


> What browser did you use to make it work Dave?


I'm using Chrome but the big problem I had was; after I'd logged in then went to the shop it didn't recognise my account and there's no login/logout icon at the top. I eventually went to the Studio One Upgrade page after logging in then added it to the cart there. The checkout seemed to work but didn't confirm my Paypal payment either. I thought it hadn't worked but after a few minutes, I went back into my account profile and it was there ready for download.


----------



## Fizzlewig

d4vec4rter said:


> I'm using Chrome but the big problem I had was; after I'd logged in then went to the shop it didn't recognise my account and there's no login/logout icon at the top. I eventually went to the Studio One Upgrade page after logging in then added it to the cart there. The checkout seemed to work but didn't confirm my Paypal payment either. I thought it hadn't worked but after a few minutes, I went back into my account profile and it was there ready for download.


I tried doing that as well, and tried Firefox, chrome and safari and their cart is forked.


----------



## muziksculp

OK, so I began my *S1Pro 6* experience. So far all running great. 

I will have to try using the new Video Track next. 

Thank You Presonus, and I'm happy to be a Sphere Subscriber.


----------



## musicmakerbird

StillLife said:


> 'I think Studio One has better workflow'. I agree, and that's THE reason I like S1 so much better. Making more music, having more fun at doing it.
> 
> I reckon workflow is also a major argument for pro's? Getting more done in less time = earning more money.


As for modern music (most popular genre's of music now), I think Studio One is behind Logic/FL/Ableton. In other fields like scoring/rock etc that's up in the air.


----------



## musicmakerbird

d4vec4rter said:


> Cubase is my main DAW and that won't change. I've been using it for a LONG time now and, apart from a few persistent niggles, it does the job well. I've also been using Studio One for quite a few years and use it for knocking up ideas and smaller projects as it's a DAW that seems to focus on "quick and easy" functionality. I like that aspect of it very much and hope that Presonus don't lose that focus but at the same time develop it into a powerful, comprehensive solution for music production. It's come quite a long way since the early days and there's no reason to think it won't continue to mature as time progresses.
> 
> Of course, whenever there's a major update like this, you always look for the new features that have been in your wishlist. Can't say I've had any specifics in my list but the new set of features do look like they'll make Studio One even quicker and easier to use such as the Smart Templates, Customisation Editor, Track Presets, Mixer Channel Overview, Browser Favs, along with the major feature of video integration and I'm pretty happy about that.
> 
> Price of the upgrade is what it is. If you don't want to pay it... don't... simple.


I've been using C12 for four weeks. I think they are actually trying to get that Studio One like workflow IMO. That lyric track I can see in Cubase 13. Anyway, it's a great DAW, and is Studio One. Though I don't know about you, long term I would have more confidence in Yamaha than Fender.


----------



## myfeltgood

DaddyO said:


> For those who object to expressing disappointment, is doing so the same as throwing a hissy fit?





musicmakerbird said:


> Two employees from Presonus were questioning users on why they should add it. Pretty much both were saying it's not that important in a nice way. This is from the Studio One facebook. Don't think it's a priority now. Your owned by a Guitar company, so it doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Either or Atmos is Cubase 12 Pro is pretty good. Many Studio One's features are in Cubase. I think Studio One has a better workflow, but Cubase has deeper features that you will like, and better stock instruments/plugins in general. You also get some free plugins like Acustica's fire the clip, softfube and more https://www.steinberg.net/promotion/


As a person who finally made the switch to Cubase 12 after using Studio One for almost 10 years, I agree. Better features, better plugins, better sounds...it's safe to say (and this last underwhelming update by Presonus seems to confirm) that Cubase 12 is just better period.


----------



## easyrider

Needs Dolby Digital to truly compete imo


----------



## UDun

myfeltgood said:


> As a person who finally made the switch to Cubase 12 after using Studio One for almost 10 years, I agree. Better features, better plugins, better sounds...it's safe to say (and this last underwhelming update by Presonus seems to confirm) that Cubase 12 is just better period.



Obviously we all use DAWs in different ways and have different expectations. There is no DAW to rule them all. I am coming from the opposite path. After 10 years of using Cubase and getting pissed off by ridiculous expression maps never improved and a Cubase 12 upgrade with absolutely nothing new (ie: chords from audio was in Studio One before Cubase 12) I am very happy to say that I much prefer Studio One's philosophy. Sound variations are awesome, the workflow is much more enjoyable. Whether stock plugins or native sounds are better or not is secondary to me given the wide choice on the third party plugin market. 

I really feel that trying to impose to others which DAW is better is a waste of time as we all have different needs and no one knows today what tomorrow is going to look like for any company. Download a demo, test, take a decision and do some music. Period.


----------



## Ricgus3

The comparison chart seems to be broken on the website between artist and pro version. Anyone know if video import is still only pro feature? Aswell as notation view also only a pro feature?


----------



## Loerpert

Ricgus3 said:


> The comparison chart seems to be broken on the website between artist and pro version. Anyone know if video import is still only pro feature? Aswell as notation view also only a pro feature?


Video is a pro feature yes. For notation I'm not sure, but I think so.


----------



## Andy_P

UDun said:


> chord track was in Studio One before Cubase 12


AFAIK Cubase had chord tracks since version 7 around 2012-13


----------



## UDun

Andy_P said:


> AFAIK Cubase had chord tracks since version 7 around 2012-13



My bad. I meant Chords From Audio Events.


----------



## d4vec4rter

musicmakerbird said:


> I've been using C12 for four weeks. I think they are actually trying to get that Studio One like workflow IMO. That lyric track I can see in Cubase 13. Anyway, it's a great DAW, and is Studio One. Though I don't know about you, long term I would have more confidence in Yamaha than Fender.


Cubase has been around much longer than S1. It has had time to mature into a comprehensive and powerful music production system and, as such, it requires a fair amount of time, experience and learning to be able to get the most from it. A good example would be Expression Maps which have never been intuitive or easy to create. On the other hand, Studio One's Sound Variations are much quicker, easier and far more intuitive. S1's drag and drop functionality is great and there are a number of operations which are much quicker and easier to perform than the equivalent in Cubase.

Both DAWs are good for different things and it's why I'm quite happy to continue using them both. To sum up very simply... Cubase = Powerful and Professional. S1 = Quick and Easy


----------



## easyrider

Telling people what DAW to use and one DAW is better than another is like telling people how to wipe their arse.

Use what method you prefer and get on with it.

All do pretty much the same...I have Pro Tools, S1 and Cubase 12


----------



## Fizzlewig

The Overall look of v6 took me by surprise (managed to purchase through Thomann). To me I like it a lot more, seems to look more refined, unless v6 overided what I had set up colour scheme in v5. Either way I prefer the default v6 scheme.


----------



## G_Erland

Could any on v6 perhaps share what you can do to the transport bar, customization i mean?


----------



## Fizzlewig

I can’t believe they did not add more features to score edit (apart from lyrics). I can’t even find a Fermata symbol! Is there one? Haha!!


----------



## Phillip Dixon

I agree it looks better to me,, not drastically but sharper, I always struggle in midi edit view, as I like to see all tracks while editing one, can't decide between background being dark or light, 
Any suggestions as to colour settings


----------



## d4vec4rter

Phillip Dixon said:


> I agree it looks better to me,, not drastically but sharper, I always struggle in midi edit view, as I like to see all tracks while editing one, can't decide between background being dark or light,
> Any suggestions as to colour settings


I can't put my finger on exactly why but it does look sharper.


----------



## Ed Wine

G_Erland said:


> Could any on v6 perhaps share what you can do to the transport bar, customization i mean?


Midi monitor/ Performance/ Cache Activity/ Sample rate/ Record Time/ Secondary Transport controls/ Loop range/ Sync to external devices/ Metronome/ Time Signature/ key Signature/ Tempo can all be hidden. Move it left/middle/right as usual.


----------



## Crossroads

Alright, gonna chime in with my 2 cents here. I can understand that this update can seem a bit underwhelming at first, but I do believe some people do not take one thing into account that Studio One has in comparison to other DAWs, and it's it's number one feature in my opinion: the sheer consistency of it's UX is above anything else. 

Every new feature they integrate, they integrate in such a fantastic way, so intuitive, as to be almost invisible. All the new features are again integrated as if they were always there, and do not feel "bolted on". I say this as a former Cubase user. Cubase, whilst great, is a mess of different menus, with different icons, different commands, different workflows. It's a wonderful program and if you get used to it as I do, it won't be so much of a problem, but as a newcomer having to learn Cubase 12 from scratch... Holy moly you're in for a ride! I am, therefore, one of the people who is now ditching Cubase. Studio One is finally there where I needed it to be, for it to be my only DAW.

Studio One on the other hand has had some essential functionality added to it, including track presets that save EVERYTHING, which is the first time I've ever seen this, and with which for the first time, a template isn't needed at all anymore. This is quite revolutionary, especially for us minimalist composers, people who love to create in the moment.

It's Videotrack is also super well integrated, as I expected. Nice and easy, and does everything it has to.

The ability to create small controls for third party VST's is also small, but top notch. Really nice feature, and again, shows Presonus' dedication to consistency in UI and UX.

In terms of UX, it's a piece of art, and other DAW developers could really, really learn from this. What a wonderful piece of software, and what a breath of fresh air in a world of overcomplicated pieces of kit.

And Lukas, thank you indeed for your wonderful contributions to making sure this program stays relevant for our tiny fraction of the userbase. You are cherished!


----------



## sundrowned

I like S1, and I quite like the update.

But this


Crossroads said:


> Studio One on the other hand has had some essential functionality added to it, including track presets that save EVERYTHING


isn't the case as discussed earlier. It doesn't save automation lanes.

In general automation lanes could do with some work as they're mostly global rather than specific to each track. I.e. close one lane in a track and it closes them for all tracks. There's a lot of clicking around opening and closing lanes and choosing which parameters are controlled, without any ability to make them stick. That's not ideal.

Of course there isn't an ideal daw, they're all deficient in various ways. Doesn't mean we shouldn't point the flaws out though.


----------



## Crossroads

sundrowned said:


> I like S1, and I quite like the update.
> 
> But this
> 
> isn't the case as discussed earlier. It doesn't save automation lanes.
> 
> In general automation lanes could do with some work as they're mostly global rather than specific to each track. I.e. close one lane in a track and it closes them for all tracks. There's a lot of clicking around opening and closing lanes and choosing which parameters are controlled, without any ability to make them stick. That's not ideal.
> 
> Of course there isn't an ideal daw, they're all deficient in various ways. Doesn't mean we shouldn't point the flaws out though.



You don't have to save those. It generates them on the fly as you use them. I always found this a very elegant solution.


----------



## Fizzlewig

Automation lanes and especially for CC’s def need to be reimagined. I really hope it gets a big overhaul, in future updates.


----------



## MarkKouznetsov

I'm a Studio One user learning and trying to move to Cubase. Let me tell you this: Cubase IS better. In every way, it's not even a comparison. But the learning curve, the messy UI (in comparison) and the fact that all shortcuts require at least one more key is driving me crazy. Everything else, though? The editing options? The video options? The sheer amount of things it allows you to do? Amazing.

I still have Studio One, though. I love the simplicity of the workflow. But every time I come back to it, I'm a bit disappointed ("Oh, it can't do this/that?"; "Oh, I forgot it doesn't have this feature, as well"; "Oh, right, I have to do it the long way - by hand").

And I know many people here will start arguing with me, because for them S1 is the best thing ever, I understand, because I was one of those. But there's a reason why for scoring (literally) and media composition everyone is using your Cubase, ProTools and Logic (maybe DP for some old school fellas).

The score view in S1 is way behind. Just as MIDI tools (Expression maps, controller options, editing). Or ridiculous video options (all you have is offset).


----------



## samphony

MarkKouznetsov said:


> I'm a Studio One user learning and trying to move to Cubase. Let me tell you this: Cubase IS better. In every way, it's not even a comparison. But the learning curve, the messy UI (in comparison) and the fact that all shortcuts require at least one more key is driving me crazy. Everything else, though? The editing options? The video options? The sheer amount of things it allows you to do? Amazing.
> 
> I still have Studio One, though. I love the simplicity of the workflow. But every time I come back to it, I'm a bit disappointed ("Oh, it can't do this/that?"; "Oh, I forgot it doesn't have this feature, as well"; "Oh, right, I have to do it the long way - by hand").
> 
> And I know many people here will start arguing with me, because for them S1 is the best thing ever, I understand, because I was one of those. But there's a reason why for scoring (literally) and media composition everyone is using your Cubase, ProTools and Logic (maybe DP for some old school fellas).
> 
> The score view in S1 is way behind. Just as MIDI tools (Expression maps, controller options, editing). Or ridiculous video options (all you have is offset).


Could you be more specific? Otherwise the developers cannot learn what is different and why. Maybe in it’s own thread?


----------



## Ed Wine

MarkKouznetsov said:


> I'm a Studio One user learning and trying to move to Cubase. Let me tell you this: Cubase IS better. In every way, it's not even a comparison. But the learning curve, the messy UI (in comparison) and the fact that all shortcuts require at least one more key is driving me crazy. Everything else, though? The editing options? The video options? The sheer amount of things it allows you to do? Amazing.
> 
> I still have Studio One, though. I love the simplicity of the workflow. But every time I come back to it, I'm a bit disappointed ("Oh, it can't do this/that?"; "Oh, I forgot it doesn't have this feature, as well"; "Oh, right, I have to do it the long way - by hand").
> 
> And I know many people here will start arguing with me, because for them S1 is the best thing ever, I understand, because I was one of those. But there's a reason why for scoring (literally) and media composition everyone is using your Cubase, ProTools and Logic (maybe DP for some old school fellas).
> 
> The score view in S1 is way behind. Just as MIDI tools (Expression maps, controller options, editing). Or ridiculous video options (all you have is offset).


Why do people insist on telling us they've moved on? "Cubase is better, in everyway, it's not even a comparison" How? You've said the learning-curve is messy and you have to press one more key for shortcuts. So that isn't better here, is it? This is off-topic, this is about Cubase not Studio One 6.


----------



## Fizzlewig

I actually think that as a first edition the fundamental features of the score edit is really, really well thought out. It is visually excellent, so easy to read score. I’m sure presonus will continue to enhance this over time.


----------



## easyrider

I have studio one and love it….but I believe this is a 5.8 update tbh…

Certainly some cool stuff but panning in a DAW a feature? I can do that now in V5.5 but I need a plugin…Cubase and logic and Protools and virtually all other DAWs allow for proper dual pan modes….And people have been asking for it since the birth of S1…

I just bought Protools for £225 as I’m recording more audio these days and the audio editing in pro tools is amazing…I also love the control you get from the timeline window…and the automation lanes….

For people using S1 5.5 £129 to upgrade seems really steep tbh….


----------



## Fizzlewig

easyrider said:


> I have studio one and love it….but I believe this is a 5.8 update tbh…
> 
> Certainly some cool stuff but panning in a DAW a feature? I can do that now in V5.5 but I need a plugin…Cubase and logic and Protools and virtually all other DAWs allow for proper dual pan modes….And people have been asking for it since the birth of S1…
> 
> I just bought Protools for £225 as I’m recording more audio these days and the audio editing in pro tools is amazing…I also love the control you get from the timeline window…and the automation lanes….
> 
> For people using S1 5.5 £149 to upgrade seems really steep tbh….


£129


----------



## easyrider

Fizzlewig said:


> £129


Sorry I was thinking in $ 😬


----------



## Sombreuil

easyrider said:


> I have studio one and love it….but I believe this is a 5.8 update tbh…
> 
> Certainly some cool stuff but panning in a DAW a feature? I can do that now in V5.5 but I need a plugin…Cubase and logic and Protools and virtually all other DAWs allow for proper dual pan modes….And people have been asking for it since the birth of S1…
> 
> I just bought Protools for £225 as I’m recording more audio these days and the audio editing in pro tools is amazing…I also love the control you get from the timeline window…and the automation lanes….
> 
> For people using S1 5.5 £129 to upgrade seems really steep tbh….


Even though you're not wrong, one needs to remember that not too long ago Cubase had no bus colours, PT had no dark theme, no this, no that, etc. These softwares came out in 1989.
Yet, many people are asking for hundred of different colours in Studio One.

Yes Studio One isn't perfect, and yes the version 6 is disappointing for whoever isn't a professionnal or doesn't need the video player. That being said, I have yet to read a complain about something that was supposedly better before the update, which happens quite often for other softwares.


----------



## chocobitz825

MarkKouznetsov said:


> I'm a Studio One user learning and trying to move to Cubase. Let me tell you this: Cubase IS better. In every way, it's not even a comparison. But the learning curve, the messy UI (in comparison) and the fact that all shortcuts require at least one more key is driving me crazy. Everything else, though? The editing options? The video options? The sheer amount of things it allows you to do? Amazing.
> 
> I still have Studio One, though. I love the simplicity of the workflow. But every time I come back to it, I'm a bit disappointed ("Oh, it can't do this/that?"; "Oh, I forgot it doesn't have this feature, as well"; "Oh, right, I have to do it the long way - by hand").
> 
> And I know many people here will start arguing with me, because for them S1 is the best thing ever, I understand, because I was one of those. But there's a reason why for scoring (literally) and media composition everyone is using your Cubase, ProTools and Logic (maybe DP for some old school fellas).
> 
> The score view in S1 is way behind. Just as MIDI tools (Expression maps, controller options, editing). Or ridiculous video options (all you have is offset).


I don't know...I'd argue the best daw is the one that gets the job done in the workflow you need. Good features hidden behind a headache of process doesn't sound appealing to me. Even the idea that there is an objective better DAW seems pointless when a number of professionals manage to do far better work than some cubase users on DP, FL Studio, Bitwig, Reaper, etc. 

For now, I'm finishing up another album in Studio One. It does the job for me.


----------



## easyrider

chocobitz825 said:


> I don't know...I'd argue the best daw is the one that gets the job done in the workflow you need. Good features hidden behind a headache of process doesn't sound appealing to me. Even the idea that there is an objective better DAW seems pointless when a number of professionals manage to do far better work than some cubase users on DP, FL Studio, Bitwig, Reaper, etc.
> 
> For now, I'm finishing up another album in Studio One. It does the job for me.


Totally valid point…so many sweeping statements in this thread. DAW A is better than DAW B etc….

Total nonsense… 

Real composers don’t talk endlessly about the DAW they use and justify it…they're too busy getting on with job in hand…

It’s quite an amazing thing to witness DAW justification complex…

Just imagine a world here we could merge Functions and workflows and GUI features from different DAWs…

None of us here would say I wouldn’t do it as I have the perfect DAW…


----------



## G_Erland

So, a big surprise for me is actually how many people are set up for surround and atmos monitoring, just waiting for the daw to get the capability!


----------



## Phillip Dixon

MarkKouznetsov said:


> I'm a Studio One user learning and trying to move to Cubase. Let me tell you this: Cubase IS better. In every way,


Calm down mate, who are you to tell anyone whats better. ( especially with caps) it's all subjective


----------



## easyrider

Phillip Dixon said:


> Calm down mate, who are you to tell anyone whats better. ( especially with caps) it's all subjective


Totally….The Cubase GUI is a disaster of 80s Micheal Jackson duvet covers and Posters in a teenagers bedroom… 😂


----------



## DaddyO

Crossroads said:


> You don't have to save those. It generates them on the fly as you use them. I always found this a very elegant solution.


Generating them on the fly one at a time, though better than nothing, is not as useful as presets. It works, but like all workarounds requires more tedium, of which there is already enough in any DAW. 
With presets an entire set of controls can be called up on demand. 

And another important aspect is the order of the CC lanes presented. With presets you can have a consistent order of CC's in your sets, while unless I'm mistaken on the fly orders them willy nilly as used.

A random order that varies by lane makes it harder to stay oriented to the lanes when changing tracks. If everything in a set is in a consistent order you don't have to constantly look at just what CC a lane represents.

At least that's how I look at it.


----------



## Luzebel

Fizzlewig said:


> I can’t believe they did not add more features to score edit (apart from lyrics). I can’t even find a Fermata symbol! Is there one? Haha!!


That's not the worst part. There's no arco either.


----------



## EanS

Complain or brag all you want, but still there's no single DAW in 2022 that has this groundbreaking tool.


----------



## Phillip Dixon

Lol so true


----------



## dylanmixer

As a Cubase user peeping at Studio One over the past few years to possibly make a move... This one still ain't it. Wish it was because it is a leaner, slicker, and more modern looking DAW. But it would be too much a downgrade from my current workflows and development on composing tools doesn't seem to be a priority.


----------



## Braveheart

I just upgraded to SO 6. I’m currently recording vocals for an upcoming single, and adding the lyrics directly in the track before recording vocals is totally worth the upgrade for me. Will be much easier to record vocals while seeing the lyrics all at the right places in the timeline.


----------



## Ed Wine

dylanmixer said:


> As a Cubase user peeping at Studio One over the past few years to possibly make a move... This one still ain't it. Wish it was because it is a leaner, slicker, and more modern looking DAW. But it would be too much a downgrade from my current workflows and development on composing tools doesn't seem to be a priority.


How so? I would argue that the entire concept of Studio One's tools are based around composing. You certainly couldn't cultivate your garden or dabble in DIY with them.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Ed Wine said:


> How so? I would argue that the entire concept of Studio One's tools are based around composing. You certainly couldn't cultivate your garden or dabble in DIY with them.


Depends on the composing. Songwriting? Beatmaking? Sure - they have added a variety of interesting features over time like the pattern editor, lyrics, sketch pad, etc. For composing more orchestral-oriented stuff with VIs that need a lot of MIDI programming finesse? S1 is still not as mature (controller lane presets, quicker transforming of CC data, large template visibility/color and workflow support, accurate delay compensation for external instruments, stability when using samplers, etc) - though Sound Variations and the MIDI editing updates in the last version were promising.


----------



## Ed Wine

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Depends on the composing. Songwriting? Beatmaking? Sure - they have added a variety of interesting features over time like the pattern editor, lyrics, sketch pad, etc. For composing more orchestral-oriented stuff with VIs that need a lot of MIDI programming finesse? S1 is still not as mature (controller lane presets, quicker transforming of CC data, large template visibility/color and workflow support, accurate delay compensation for external instruments, stability when using samplers, etc) - though Sound Variations and the MIDI editing updates in the last version were promising.


And yet people us Studio One for media composing. Fact. He was yet another guy jumping onto a thread about Studio One 6 to tell us that Cubase is better and that the SO developers have failed to prioritised the app's tools for composing. Not media composing; just composing.


----------



## GtrString

All daw’s are good, just pick one and commit to learn the nuts and bolts of it. I’ve been happy with S1 since v2, and still am. The v6 update is a real treat for me!


----------



## EanS

Ed Wine said:


> And yet people us Studio One for media composing. Fact. He was yet another guy jumping onto a thread about Studio One 6 to tell us that Cubase is better and that the SO developers have failed to prioritised the app's tools for composing. Not media composing; just composing.


Indeed I was waiting for more tips on Logic and Cubase by reading this Studio One thread. I also visit every "computer is frozen/takes too much time to load" post to learn about Cubase. 💞


----------



## Ed Wine

EanS said:


> Indeed I was waiting for more tips on Logic and Cubase by reading this Studio One thread. I also visit every "computer is frozen/takes too much time to load" post to learn about Cubase. 💞


I'm really concerned about the Reaper team. There being awfully "absent".


----------



## Fizzlewig

Presonus could bring out version 7 next week, it would not make one ounce of difference to me, it is my skill set that needs to be developed (which is happening, slowly!). My creating does not come from looking at a DAW screen, it comes down the pipe from beyond, and tbh sometimes at the most inconvenient times! Haha. Enjoy V6, and what it brings to the table. Connect, Create and Enjoy


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Ed Wine said:


> And yet people us Studio One for media composing. Fact. He was yet another guy jumping onto a thread about Studio One 6 to tell us that Cubase is better and that the SO developers have failed to prioritised the app's tools for composing. Not media composing; just composing.


Sure - some people using S1 for media composing. Just like some use FL Studio or even Reason. Or like somebody uses a knife to open a wine bottle (I've seen it!). While it _can_ be done, there are more refined tools for the job. The fact is, S1 is missing a number of helpful features from specifically Cubase and Logic for orchestral / media composition (specifically mentioning those because there is no debate that they are the overwhelmingly dominant players in the space). If it wasn't, people wouldn't keep bringing up the same things. And a lot more professionals would probably be jumping on board (which in LA at least, is not happening). People may be mentioning these shortcomings because 1) they're paying customers and have that right and 2) there are positive aspects of S1 that they like, but it isn't all the way there yet. The question remains on whether Presonus / Fender will prioritize those workflows going forward or not.


----------



## Ed Wine

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Sure - some people using S1 for media composing. Just like some use FL Studio or even Reason. Or like somebody uses a knife to open a wine bottle (I've seen it!). While it _can_ be done, there are more refined tools for the job. The fact is, S1 is missing a number of helpful features from specifically Cubase and Logic for orchestral / media composition (specifically mentioning those because there is no debate that they are the overwhelmingly dominant players in the space). If it wasn't, people wouldn't keep bringing up the same things. And a lot more professionals would probably be jumping on board (which in LA at least, is not happening). People may be mentioning these shortcomings because 1) they're paying customers and have that right and 2) there are positive aspects of S1 that they like, but it isn't all the way there yet. The question remains on whether Presonus / Fender will prioritize those workflows going forward or not.


I think you're trying to justify why someone (is he a friend?) hijacks a Studio One 6 thread to express their opinion that Cubase (in it's 12th form) is better. It equates to him/her telling us Hans Zimmer would've been a better choice on a thread about John Williams' latest score release that they've just had a quick listen to. Anyhow, SO6 is a competent piece of kit. It does exactly what it says on the tin.


----------



## dterry

G_Erland said:


> So, a big surprise for me is actually how many people are set up for surround and atmos monitoring, just waiting for the daw to get the capability!


I can't speak for everyone else, but I'm not waiting for S1 to add surround or atmos to start. We already work in those formats in Nuendo/ProTools and have been in surround for many years. I am only curious to see if S1 might offer a faster or more efficient version, for some projects at least. I've mixed in Atmos in Logic, and it is impressively easy to setup and mix in for only $199. It may be the best deal in Atmos mixing for music, despite lacking some capabilities compared to Nuendo's overly complicated approach (Logic is not an alternative option for now since I'm mostly PC-based - hence the passive interest in S1).

Whether Presonus has any interest in surround and immersive markets, or even film scoring in general, is questionable at best. It seems amateur song writers, electronic music, and beat makers are more their focus. But for general music and some scoring, it is a solid DAW.


----------



## muziksculp

Loving the new Video Track in S1Pro 6


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Ed Wine said:


> I think you're trying to justify why someone (is he a friend?) hijacks a Studio One 6 thread to express their opinion that Cubase (in it's 12th form) is better. It equates to him/her telling us Hans Zimmer would've been a better choice on a thread about John Williams' latest score release that they've just had a quick listen to. Anyhow, SO6 is a competent piece of kit. It does exactly what it says on the tin.


You seem overly sensitive to critique of S1.


----------



## d4vec4rter

Just used S6 to process the audio for a video I've just done. That's another feather in its cap.


----------



## G_Erland

dterry said:


> I can't speak for everyone else, but I'm not waiting for S1 to add surround or atmos to start. We already work in those formats in Nuendo/ProTools and have been in surround for many years. I am only curious to see if S1 might offer a faster or more efficient version, for some projects at least. I've mixed in Atmos in Logic, and it is impressively easy to setup and mix in for only $199. It may be the best deal in Atmos mixing for music, despite lacking some capabilities compared to Nuendo's overly complicated approach (Logic is not an alternative option for now since I'm mostly PC-based - hence the passive interest in S1).
> 
> Whether Presonus has any interest in surround and immersive markets, or even film scoring in general, is questionable at best. It seems amateur song writers, electronic music, and beat makers are more their focus. But for general music and some scoring, it is a solid DAW.


I get it man, it was just a little poke, all in good fun. A distinction thats useful i think is, obviously S1 can get you professional results, but can it do the whole pipeline of demands needed to score a huge commercial project (apart from surround)? Im not going to pretend i really know the answer, though if its a question of just midi, i dont believe thats really where its at - more that you see somebody with cubase with a whole machineroom of servers to run kontakt….then there are more things to consider if one is comparing. Personally Im not sure i have the skills to use more functionality. Id like a smart, full color system and for the transport bar to lose the slantet bits


----------



## easyrider

dterry said:


> I can't speak for everyone else, but I'm not waiting for S1 to add surround or atmos to start. We already work in those formats in Nuendo/ProTools and have been in surround for many years. I am only curious to see if S1 might offer a faster or more efficient version, for some projects at least. I've mixed in Atmos in Logic, and it is impressively easy to setup and mix in for only $199. It may be the best deal in Atmos mixing for music, despite lacking some capabilities compared to Nuendo's overly complicated approach (Logic is not an alternative option for now since I'm mostly PC-based - hence the passive interest in S1).
> 
> Whether Presonus has any interest in surround and immersive markets, or even film scoring in general, is questionable at best. It seems amateur song writers, electronic music, and beat makers are more their focus. But for general music and some scoring, it is a solid DAW.


Sound variations blow chunks over Cubase expression maps…


----------



## outland

Fizzlewig said:


> I actually think that as a first edition the fundamental features of the score edit is really, really well thought out. It is visually excellent, so easy to read score. I’m sure presonus will continue to enhance this over time.


I have to agree with you; what is currently there is probably adequate for about 95% of what anyone will need on a day-to-day basis. What won't it do? Symphonic scoring on a truly world-class level. For that, one needs something like Finale (I've never worked with Dorico, so please do not think I'm excluding it out of hand. I'm just not aware of what it can do and I have heard really good things about it.) The dearth of articulations and expression marks in Studio One/Notion puts one addressing those needs at a disadvantage. I hope that as the DAW continues to mature these shortcomings are addressed.


----------



## Ed Wine

ALittleNightMusic said:


> You seem overly sensitive to critique of S1.


Critique! Really?

_noun: _a detailed analysis and assessment of something, especially a literary, philosophical, or political theory.
_verb: _evaluate (a theory or practice) in a detailed and analytical way.

Let's leave it at that.


----------



## outland

easyrider said:


> Totally valid point…so many sweeping statements in this thread. DAW A is better than DAW B etc….
> 
> Total nonsense…
> 
> Real composers don’t talk endlessly about the DAW they use and justify it…they're too busy getting on with job in hand…
> 
> It’s quite an amazing thing to witness DAW justification complex…
> 
> Just imagine a world here we could merge Functions and workflows and GUI features from different DAWs…
> 
> None of us here would say I wouldn’t do it as I have the perfect DAW…


This is a great post and basically implies something that has been true in electronic music for some time: we are extremely spoiled by what technology has allowed us to do. Can one even begin to imagine someone from the 70's complaining about what we're discussing here? We have an embarrassment of wealth available for reasonably little capital and yet we find time to opine about what it is that we don't have. All DAWs have their niche demographic and, most likely, very few (even among the most productive) use anything remotely close to their DAW's entire feature set. Is there something wrong with that, _per se_? I can't see how; I hope that any piece of software worth owning has a ceiling above that with which I currently am comfortable. This can induce growth on both a technical and creative level.

Full disclosure: I do use two DAWs (and hasten to add that I am still learning both of them after switching from another DAW in 2018. In retirement, I am able to spend more time on this.) I began to note a divergence in the way I conceive of what I compose back around 2018 and after trying a number of different DAWs, settled on Bitwig and Studio One (I also go back to Finale when I have to do something that Notion can't handle, but don't consider that a DAW.) They are complementary to each other.

The balance is this: while it's true, I think, that composers are "too busy getting on with the job" as you put it, there is both a advocation and a caveat in this process. The support is that there is a DAW out there available that will indulge (in the best sense of the word) your creative proclivities. You will find a DAW that will give you the ability to compose in a fairly stright-forward manner. The warning is (besides the time and expense that one may have to expend to find this software) that once one settles on a sequencer, one may let the DAW dictate its paradigm in a manner that precludes some of your intrinsic creative impulses.

The answer to this (not quite a) paradox seems to be to let the DAW inform, but not control what one desires to create, but also (on the other hand) look for opportunities in the DAW to do what one wants in the way one wants to do it (and perhaps be satisfied with the occasional work-around.)

We really do have so much for which to be thankful as musicians.


----------



## dterry

easyrider said:


> Sound variations blow chunks over Cubase expression maps…


Maybe a bit dramatic, lol, but you are right, sound variations are much easier to setup and use than expression maps - and controllable through the free Studio One app. Pretty sweet. Regardless of what S1 doesn't have yet, I like scoring and writing in it. MUCH faster to open, close and switch projects than Nuendo, though I do still like a lot about Nuendo too (same for DP, Logic and ProTools). It would be nice if Presonus would add shortcuts to recall controller lanes and lane setups, but even without, there is a lot that makes scoring a breeze in S1.

Can't really complain about any DAW these days. Impressive capabilities compared to where we were 15, 20 or 30 years ago.


----------



## Ricgus3

Ed Wine said:


> I'm really concerned about the Reaper team. There being awfully "absent".


I am team reaper. Been eyeing s1 as my office use it and so I have learned the basics in the artist version. Still though for me, I know reaper and love the workflow so I will keep sticking to it.I really love sound variation in s1 and the track templates you can save. Got inspired by s1 and setup Reaper to look and use the same way when I use the media explorer now on the right side to have a root folder setup with track templates that I just drag and drop to add the instruments.


----------



## Snarf

Crossroads said:


> (...) including track presets that save EVERYTHING, which is the first time I've ever seen this, and with which for the first time, a template isn't needed at all anymore. This is quite revolutionary, especially for us minimalist composers, people who love to create in the moment.



Do track presets recall track colors and bus routing? I heard they might not.


----------



## Lukas

Snarf said:


> Do track presets recall track colors and bus routing? I heard they might not.


Sorry to post it again but look at 4:13:



Track presets recall *all* track properties. Track colors, delay, transpose, time format etc. and *everything *in the channelstrip. Even sends. Even bus routings. Even nested busses ("Violins" going into "Strings" going into "Orchestra") and the channelstrips of these busses.

...no, they don't recall CC parameters because part automation is technically part of the events, not the track. I think they should... because it just makes sense  But so far it's not part of "track presets v1".


----------



## Snarf

Lukas said:


> Sorry to push it again but look at 4:13:
> 
> 
> 
> Track presets recall ALL track properties. Track colors, delay, transpose, time format etc. and EVERYTHING in the channelstrip. Even sends. Even bus routings. Even nested busses ("Violins" going into "Strings" going into "Orchestra") and the busses with their channelstrips.



Fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

As they haven't released a demo yet, I can't check these, but could somebody confirm if these are addressed (I filed these for S1v5 and all were confirmed as issues by Presonus and to "look out for future updates"):

1) Open Key Editor key command does not open the key editor with ALL selected events (just a single one). Double clicking to open Key Editor shows all events, but the key command had the inconsistency.

2) Recalling a mix scene is also resetting Arrange window track visibility even though Link Visibility between Track List and Console is unchecked.

3) Real-time (recording) and playback latency is not properly compensated for external instruments if your project has has instrument track with a significant track delay (ex. using -300ms for a track with CSS).


----------



## muziksculp




----------



## chocobitz825

dterry said:


> Whether Presonus has any interest in surround and immersive markets, or even film scoring in general, is questionable at best. It seems amateur song writers, electronic music, and beat makers are more their focus. But for general music and some scoring, it is a solid DAW.


this is a common criticism, which makes sense in the context of this forum, but are they wrong to make that choice? Everything they've added can be of benefit to composers too, but the vast majority of creators now are beatmakers and social media influencers. To call it amateur focused is a low blow, since the features heavily benefit professionals. Group these new features with Presonus's Resonator series and they just made one of the strongest DAWs for streamers and live performers. They may not be trying to compete for the love of the niche composer market..especially not since fender came in. Still, as a professional songwriter, producer, and composer, the combination of the features they have allows S1 to be a jack of all trades for the many jobs I do. I appreciate that more than what could get out of Cubase or pro tools.


----------



## dylanmixer

Ed Wine said:


> I think you're trying to justify why someone (is he a friend?) hijacks a Studio One 6 thread to express their opinion that Cubase (in it's 12th form) is better. It equates to him/her telling us Hans Zimmer would've been a better choice on a thread about John Williams' latest score release that they've just had a quick listen to. Anyhow, SO6 is a competent piece of kit. It does exactly what it says on the tin.


You're rather defensive over a piece of software. I wasn't trying to hijack the thread, and apologize if that's the case. Also, I was just expressing my opinion as everyone else on this thread is doing. I didn't know that only "good" opinions were allowed to be expressed.

Anywho, you misunderstand my point anyway. I have used Studio One and liked it. I've actually tried it every single version since the first. Every year Cubase releases a disappointing update that makes me want to jump ship, and I always hope Studio One will release an update that will absolutely crush it. But they don't, and you heard from the SO software specialist himself that they aren't prioritizing media composers. So that tells me basically everything I need to know. Development in the areas that I need will be slow. Not a slight against them, just a fact. But I am still rooting for them.


----------



## Trash Panda

Real composers don't limit themselves to a single DAW. That's just for filthy poors and rubes.

Compose in Cubase, craft your beats in FL Studio, record your live parts in Pro Tools, do your sound design in Reason, mix everything together in Reaper and master in Studio One.

Get with the program, plebes!


----------



## Andy_P

Presonus is a business. The more copy they sell the more successful they are.
As Fender CEO said in that interview that their most selling guitar is a cheap Squire model.

In my opinion they are keeping a good balance in the feature set. They add some features for advanced users and also make it appealing to new comers, beginners where I think the money and popularity is.
For example it is very unlikely for any professional Dolby Atmos room to change their system just because there is a new one. People do not have time or interest to change things while doing work 24/7

Same goes for the veteran media composers. They have built a set up over years that help them to get the results in little time. Anything else is a distraction. Can you imagine Danny Elfiman moving from DP to Studio One? It is crazy. He will gain nothing but lose time. And for what?
All professions are committed to a program and have peace with its shortcomings and get on with it.

So Presonus have to cater to new comers if they want to stay in business. And while doing that they have to make it desirable for all kinds of musicians. For that I think they are on the right track. You can score a movie or make beats or produce a rock song easily with it. More advanced stuff will come in time.

I am sure Surround and Dolby will come too but I believe they have other priorities that will gain them more users and income than a limited market of Atmos mixers. I am sure they are doing market research while making their decisions.

They made it easier to start with templates, added Video Track for composers, did some cosmetic changes to look fancier, added dynamics to the Eq and dual pan for mixers, added a vocoder for electronic music producers. So looks like a good distribution of features.


----------



## Crossroads

Lukas said:


> Sorry to post it again but look at 4:13:
> 
> 
> 
> Track presets recall *all* track properties. Track colors, delay, transpose, time format etc. and *everything *in the channelstrip. Even sends. Even bus routings. Even nested busses ("Violins" going into "Strings" going into "Orchestra") and the channelstrips of these busses.
> 
> ...no, they don't recall CC parameters because part automation is technically part of the events, not the track. I think they should... because it just makes sense  But so far it's not part of "track presets v1".




I mean, this ALONE would warrant this update. Name me another DAW that does this (Reaper maybe?). This stuff is insanely well thought out.


----------



## EgM

Trash Panda said:


> Real composers don't limit themselves to a single DAW. That's just for filthy poors and rubes.


You're actually right. People who think you need a year to learn a DAW should probably not use them at all  I've been using DAWs since the early 90s and it's really not-that-hard!

It just takes like a week to learn a new DAW.


----------



## Ricgus3

Crossroads said:


> I mean, this ALONE would warrant this update. Name me another DAW that does this (Reaper maybe?). This stuff is insanely well thought out.


Yea reaper does this great aswell


----------



## cedricm

TonalDynamics said:


> I mean _maybe_ Atmos is still not a priority, but if they are pretending there isn't HUGE value in surround mixing that's just beyond absurd, kinda hard to even believe honestly that they could be that naive given how amazing Studio One is in general in terms of design and function


And let's not forget there's multichannel beyond Atmos. 
Has been supported for many years in Cubase, hence the hope it would come to Studio One, which I prefer in general.


----------



## StillLife

I do feel that if Presonus had reserved 'Sound Variations' for this version 6 release, there would not have been as much complaints about this being a .6-release rather than a next version... I am glad they did not, though, as now we have been able to use sound variations for two years already. I applaud Presonus for these great updates inbetween X.0 versions and don't mind it a bit when that means that an X.0 version focusses on so-called smaller improvements.


----------



## DaddyO

StillLife said:


> I do feel that if Presonus had reserved 'Sound Variations' for this version 6 release, there would not have been as much complaints about this being a .6-release rather than a next version...


That is a worthwhile point to make.


----------



## 60s Pop Man

Over time, I've noticed that the x.5 updates add a substantial set of new features.

I don't need v6 at the moment, but for the record I've purchased all upgrades since v2.5. v6 will be added when I have more time.

My list of favorite S1 features:
- The score view is the sharpest and best-looking in-DAW score editor
- Sound variations, especially the ease of set up.
- Control Link
- Super tight integration with FaderPort 8. Hardware and software feel like one entity.
- The Project Page which is the only mastering application I use. It's ease of use is a huge plus compared to other applications I've used in the past.

I wish S1 included built-in smart tempo mapping and pitch correction as other DAWs do. Yep, I have Melodyne Editor, but I prefer to use an in-DAW option when available.


----------



## easyrider

60s Pop Man said:


> I wish S1 included built-in smart tempo mapping and pitch correction as other DAWs do. Yep, I have Melodyne Editor, but I prefer to use an in-DAW option when available.


Pro Tools 2022.9 just got intergrated Melodyne.


----------



## StillLife

I may be looking in the wrong place but where are the buttons songpage, startpage, projectpage? They used to be in the upper right corner, but now I only a button for the startpage there?


----------



## ennbr

StillLife said:


> I may be looking in the wrong place but where are the buttons songpage, startpage, projectpage? They used to be in the upper right corner, but now I only a button for the startpage there?


Last button on the right they have been grouped and called Documents now.


----------



## StillLife

ennbr said:


> Last button on the right they have been grouped and called Documents now.


Thanks!!


----------



## outland

EgM said:


> You're actually right. People who think you need a year to learn a DAW should probably not use them at all  I've been using DAWs since the early 90s and it's really not-that-hard!
> 
> It just takes like a week to learn a new DAW.


I agree with you, but there's learning a new DAW and knowing it (which I differentiate by the ease with which one can accomplish what one wants to do.)

Admiral Bumblebee, for example, likes to spend a month intensively in a DAW to feel comfortable in it. FWIW.


----------



## John Longley

Any improvement or change in handling of large projects? Specifically GUI lag and general CPU optimization. I noticed nothing in the release materials but am hoping maybe there was some improvement.


----------



## chocobitz825

StillLife said:


> I do feel that if Presonus had reserved 'Sound Variations' for this version 6 release, there would not have been as much complaints about this being a .6-release rather than a next version... I am glad they did not, though, as now we have been able to use sound variations for two years already. I applaud Presonus for these great updates inbetween X.0 versions and don't mind it a bit when that means that an X.0 version focusses on so-called smaller improvements.


Is this just something we’re groomed to believe in now? I don’t really get the idea that just because it’s v6 that it needs to be decidedly bigger than the .x versions. Particularly in presonus’ case where they add so many features during the run. Holding back sound variations to make v6 feel more special would be a shame. Maybe people don’t need to update to v6 right now, but the upgrade cost isn’t just for this one upgrade. It’s for everything up until v7. There’s no loss buying today, vs buying at v6.4

To their credit though, I would say a UI overhaul is worth the v6 designation.


----------



## Lukas

chocobitz825 said:


> To their credit though, I would say a UI overhaul is worth the v6 designation.


Small Studio One trivia for whoever is interested  Complete GUI overhauls always take place in new major versions (X.0) only. So a new GUI in a 5.3 update wouldn't happen.


----------



## chocobitz825

Lukas said:


> Small Studio One trivia for whoever is interested  Complete GUI overhauls always take place in new major versions (X.0) only. So a new GUI in a 5.3 update wouldn't happen.


all the more strange that people are confused by it being v6, despite the GUI overhaul and the functions now allowed because of that overhaul.


----------



## dterry

chocobitz825 said:


> this is a common criticism, which makes sense in the context of this forum, but are they wrong to make that choice? Everything they've added can be of benefit to composers too, but the vast majority of creators now are beatmakers and social media influencers. To call it amateur focused is a low blow, since the features heavily benefit professionals. Group these new features with Presonus's Resonator series and they just made one of the strongest DAWs for streamers and live performers. They may not be trying to compete for the love of the niche composer market..especially not since fender came in. Still, as a professional songwriter, producer, and composer, the combination of the features they have allows S1 to be a jack of all trades for the many jobs I do. I appreciate that more than what could get out of Cubase or pro tools.


It wasn't a criticism, but a realistic observation. Pinpointing a low end market and a company's apparent focus isn't a "low blow", it's just the truth.


----------



## StillLife

chocobitz825 said:


> Is this just something we’re groomed to believe in now? I don’t really get the idea that just because it’s v6 that it needs to be decidedly bigger than the .x versions. Particularly in presonus’ case where they add so many features during the run. Holding back sound variations to make v6 feel more special would be a shame. Maybe people don’t need to update to v6 right now, but the upgrade cost isn’t just for this one upgrade. It’s for everything up until v7. There’s no loss buying today, vs buying at v6.4
> 
> To their credit though, I would say a UI overhaul is worth the v6 designation.


To be sure (as you were reacting to my post): I wholeheartedly agree with you.


----------



## StillLife

dterry said:


> It wasn't a criticism, but a realistic observation. Pinpointing a low end market and a company's apparent focus isn't a "low blow", it's just the truth.


I don't think the assumption that beatmakers, social media influencers, singer/songwriters etc are somehow by definition less professional / inhabitants of the low end market equals the truth.


----------



## chocobitz825

dterry said:


> It wasn't a criticism, but a realistic observation. Pinpointing a low end market and a company's apparent focus isn't a "low blow", it's just the truth.


I suppose "low end" would need to be clarified. The content creator market is huge and is hardly considered amateur these days. They spend as much as composers no doubt on software, and hardware for their business. While it may also be trying to accommodate beginners with its "prime" and "artist" tiers, it has cut nothing from the Professional tier, and if anything has made more of an effort with Sphere to elevate amateurs and beginners to the pro level.

Given its place as a developer and hardware maker, with fender at the helm, it's already primed to be the best "DAW for all" in the most general sense. I wouldn't hold my breath on it trying to be so intensely aimed directly at the comparatively small composer market. All I can say personally is that from studio recording major label projects, broadcasting live streams, or performing on tours, Presonus gear and software have been consistent for this professional.


----------



## TonalDynamics

StillLife said:


> I don't think the assumption that beatmakers, social media influencers, singer/songwriters etc are somehow by definition less professional / inhabitants of the low end market equals the truth.


I mean that's absolutely true if you're talking about the _mean average_ of that demographic vs. let's say virtually anyone who is within the realm of digital orchestration/arrangement.

There are exceptions to the rule in every case of course, but you can't make judgements based on rare exceptions...

I _do _think it's a mistake on your part however to put singer/songwriters in the same category as influencers and beatmakers, strictly from a technical, non-artistic perspective; very different workflows and mindset.

Also maybe it's just me, and sorry in advance for the rant, but I feel like 'influencer' is one of the cringiest labels ever to fall into the parlance of modern usage; "Oooh look at me, I'm INFLUENCING people on a regular basis..." so self-aggrandizing and congratulatory.

I think if I ever met anyone who referred to themselves as an 'influencer', I would be looking for an excuse to get away from them as soon as possible.
Like please, do go on, tell me MORE about how much you love yourself! INFLUENCE ME HARDER, you beautiful person you!!1 

Let's be real here; an 'influencer's' primary concern is to produce content that has some sort of mass appeal that isn't _strictly_ music; that's why they're an 'influencer' instead of an artist, like no one goes around calling Adele or Ed Sheeran 'the most successful influencers of our time' -- we just call them artists.

Thus I think it's safe to say that someone who's interest in DAWs is overwhelmingly tilted towards the hobbyist side of things (again, in the mean average, with exceptions) is going to be less adept with that DAW, and less interested in advanced features, than anyone who specializes in production. So yes, I'm perfectly fine with declaring that hobbyist users _tend_ to gather more towards the 'low-end' of the DAW competency spectrum.

This is honestly so self-evident it doesn't even need to be said, but here I am saying it, for no particular reason.

But to be clear, I don't think this is a stricly 'low-end' release; the devs put in a lot of cool new features and I think it's very solid.

🍻


----------



## Trash Panda

Influencer is a marketing term for shills.


----------



## chocobitz825

TonalDynamics said:


> Let's be real here; an 'influencer's' primary concern is to produce content that has some sort of mass appeal that isn't _strictly_ music; that's why they're an 'influencer' instead of an artist, like no one goes around calling Adele or Ed Sheeran 'the most successful influencers of our time' -- we just call them artists.




I'm not sure what's more impressive, you're lack of understanding of what influencers are these days, or how you don't seem to see the parallels between them and most of the industry as a whole. Creating content with mass appeal is the whole game. Many of those influencers and content creators ARE artists. In the process of editing their videos, they use the exact same sound tools as any composer or sound designer for film. Even more strange is you don't seem to understand how the common day artist is almost by default forced to be a content creator/influencer because most promotion happens via social media. Almost everyone below the line of Ed Sheeren and Adele is a signed artist who was told they need to make a viral hit before their label will move a penny. 

How many composers here are also running a youtube channel? They have to work the audio for their videos somewhere, and while many could try and do it in a video software with a half-baked audio editing suite, the pros probably prefer to either do all of their audio and video in a DAW if possible or split the labor between the two. 

weird hill to die on when its so wrong.


----------



## dterry

StillLife said:


> I don't think the assumption that beatmakers, social media influencers, singer/songwriters etc are somehow by definition less professional / inhabitants of the low end market equals the truth.


That isn't what I said. I said the truth is that this is where Presonus' marketing is focused. It certainly isn't film scoring, audio post for film, or large commercial studio recording and mixing. Just a quick look through their introduction and feature overview videos makes that perfectly clear. It doesn't mean Studio One is useless to anyone else. It is just an observation of clear and simple facts. 

That said, they do a great job with those videos, and appealing to new users.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

Presonus has two YT personalities that present S1Pro tutorials/tips.

1. Gregor, mostly focusing on Dance, Electronica type production aspects of S1Pro.
2. Joe Gilder, mostly pop/rock singer/songwriter type production aspects of S1Pro.

imho. they need a third YT presenter, that focuses on Film Scoring/Orchestral side of productions using S1Pro.

Maybe @Lukas can suggest this to Presonus marketing team. It would surely be a welcome development for S1Pro users, and attract more users that are into scoring/orchestral production.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## dterry

chocobitz825 said:


> I suppose "low end" would need to be clarified. The content creator market is huge and is hardly considered amateur these days. They spend as much as composers no doubt on software, and hardware for their business. While it may also be trying to accommodate beginners with its "prime" and "artist" tiers, it has cut nothing from the Professional tier, and if anything has made more of an effort with Sphere to elevate amateurs and beginners to the pro level.
> 
> Given its place as a developer and hardware maker, with fender at the helm, it's already primed to be the best "DAW for all" in the most general sense. I wouldn't hold my breath on it trying to be so intensely aimed directly at the comparatively small composer market. All I can say personally is that from studio recording major label projects, broadcasting live streams, or performing on tours, Presonus gear and software have been consistent for this professional.


I actually never used the term "low end". Pardon me if I am wrong (typing in a rush before a session so no time to read all of our comments), I believe you introduced it into the discussion. I used the term "amateur", which is by definition, not making a living with a particular skill (aka, non-professional). 

This also certainly does not mean that we can't use applications or gear professionally. Simply stating observable facts shouldn't raise the ire of any professional. I know this industry seems to have developed a sensitive nerve for the term"professional", and that mindset has affected all of us to some degree. For some it is a point of unwarranted pride for some, and unnecessary jealously for others. Neither is wise, or constructive. Making an honest, hard-earned living at any job is admirable. Being a pro musician, composer, producer or audio engineer is just another job in the grand scheme. If Studio One brings home a paycheck, or just a few minutes of enjoyment, it is a success.


----------



## chocobitz825

dterry said:


> It wasn't a criticism, but a realistic observation. Pinpointing a low end market and a company's apparent focus isn't a "low blow", it's just the truth.


👆

Either way, low end and amateur are shifty titles. If we’re talking presonus hardware they’re not charging as much as Universal Audio, but their gear is meant to be an ecosystem with studio one that handles the needs of a vast range of professionals. I think hobbyists are just a byproduct of the business. I don’t get the impression that they’re aiming at hobbyists in the way that IK multimedia used to. I do get that they’ve been aiming at the broader range of content creation since they dropped their revelator interfaces and started adding features like the show page. I only see it as a positive given how the business has changed. Most professionals to some degree are part-time managing social media of some kind and studio one seems to be pretty convenient for that need beyond just composition.


----------



## Trash Panda

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Presonus has two YT personalities that present S1Pro tutorials/tips.
> 
> 1. Gregor, mostly focusing on Dance, Electronica type production aspects of S1Pro.
> 2. Joe Gilder, mostly pop/rock singer/songwriter type production aspects of S1Pro.
> 
> imho. they need a third YT presenter, that focuses on Film Scoring/Orchestral side of productions using S1Pro.
> 
> Maybe @Lukas can suggest this to Presonus marketing team. It would surely be a welcome development for S1Pro users, and attract more users that are into scoring/orchestral production.
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp


They have another guy, Chris Swaffer, who focuses on the composer features of Studio One and Notion. Haven’t seen anything from him in awhile though. His videos appear to get around 1.5k views on average, while Joe and Gregor seem to get 5k-20k views or more pretty regularly. 

As much as it doesn’t feel like it here on VI-C, I think composers are a very small slice of the overall music market.


----------



## muziksculp

Trash Panda said:


> They have another guy, Chris Swaffer, who focuses on the composer features of Studio One and Notion. Haven’t seen anything from him in awhile though.


I might have seen a Notion video by him years ago, he is surely not active doing scoring/orchestral related YT videos for Presonus. I don't even know if he is still working for them, but whatever it is, they surely need to have another 'active' YT presenter that focuses on the scoring/orchestral side of production using S1Pro.


----------



## gedlig

Whatever video they do next, it needs more blast beats.


----------



## cedricm

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Presonus has two YT personalities that present S1Pro tutorials/tips.
> 
> 1. Gregor, mostly focusing on Dance, Electronica type production aspects of S1Pro.
> 2. Joe Gilder, mostly pop/rock singer/songwriter type production aspects of S1Pro.
> 
> imho. they need a third YT presenter, that focuses on Film Scoring/Orchestral side of productions using S1Pro.
> 
> Maybe @Lukas can suggest this to Presonus marketing team. It would surely be a welcome development for S1Pro users, and attract more users that are into scoring/orchestral production.
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp


The best pro resource for S1 if you ask me is Markus Huysken's YT channel. He also did great series on StudioOne for Groove3.


----------



## muziksculp

cedricm said:


> The best pro resource for S1 if you ask me is Markus Huysken's YT channel. He also did great series on StudioOne for Groove3.


He is surely a very good resource, but I don't think he is focused on the Scoring/Orchestral side of S1Pro. I would love to see Presonus hire a specialist that uses S1Pro mostly for Scoring/Orchestral production. They are missing that part in their marketing/YT Support area.


----------



## Fizzlewig

muziksculp said:


> I might have seen a Notion video by him years ago, he is surely not active doing scoring/orchestral related YT videos for Presonus. I don't even know if he is still working for them, but whatever it is, they surely need to have another 'active' YT presenter that focuses on the scoring/orchestral side of production using S1Pro.


I always thought Chris to be the main programmer for Notion. I hope he is still alive and kicking, and I also hope he has been getting his head into new scoring features.


----------



## Lukas

Fizzlewig said:


> I always thought Chris to be the main programmer for Notion.


Chris Swaffer is product manager for Notion.


----------



## Fizzlewig

Lukas said:


> Chris Swaffer is product manager for Notion.


Oh, thank you for that clarification


----------



## THW

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Presonus has two YT personalities that present S1Pro tutorials/tips.
> 
> 1. Gregor, mostly focusing on Dance, Electronica type production aspects of S1Pro.
> 2. Joe Gilder, mostly pop/rock singer/songwriter type production aspects of S1Pro.
> 
> imho. they need a third YT presenter, that focuses on Film Scoring/Orchestral side of productions using S1Pro.
> 
> Maybe @Lukas can suggest this to Presonus marketing team. It would surely be a welcome development for S1Pro users, and attract more users that are into scoring/orchestral production.
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp


I highly recommend Max Konyi who has a youtube channel with in-depth studio one content and tutorials, in addition to an excellent udemy course on music theory and composition called "Musical Warp Drive": Max Konyi Youtube 

Max wrote the official demo track for S1 v6 and is currently sharing a "song breakdown" series on his channel: Studio One 6 Official Demo Song Breakdown


----------



## muziksculp

THW said:


> I highly recommend Max Konyi who has a youtube channel with in-depth studio one content and tutorials, in addition to an excellent udemy course on music theory and composition called "Musical Warp Drive": Max Konyi Youtube
> 
> Max wrote the official demo track for S1 v6 and is currently sharing a "song breakdown" series on his channel: Studio One 6 Official Demo Song Breakdown


Thanks, I had already subscribed to his channel a while back.


----------



## Fizzlewig

I'm pretty sure I watched a video with Chris Swaffer being interviewed and he was talking about the collaboration features between Notion and Studio One (the was a while back), and he was hinting at bigger things coming. So I am wondering what has happened about Notion 7. It is all very quiet on that front. Anyone know anything?


----------



## muziksculp

Fizzlewig said:


> I'm pretty sure I watched a video with Chris Swaffer being interviewed and he was talking about the collaboration features between Notion and Studio One (the was a while back), and he was hinting at bigger things coming. So I am wondering what has happened about Notion 7. It is all very quiet on that front. Anyone know anything?


Good Question, I have been curious about this as well, will there be a Notion 7 with great integration with Studio One Pro 6 ?


----------



## 60s Pop Man

TonalDynamics said:


> Thus I think it's safe to say that someone who's interest in DAWs is overwhelmingly tilted towards the hobbyist side of things (again, in the mean average, with exceptions) is going to be less adept with that DAW, and less interested in advanced features, than anyone who specializes in production. So yes, I'm perfectly fine with declaring that hobbyist users _tend_ to gather more towards the 'low-end' of the DAW competency spectrum.
> 🍻


With all due respect, I do not agree with this perspective, especially as a broad brush assessment.

A hobbyist like myself, can dive deep into the workings a DAW and how to use it musically, with the limiting factor being time allotted to music because of work and family responsibilities. My work success was based on excellent problem-solving skills and information processing.

An what is pro? A composer or song writer? A mixing engineer? A producer? A mastering engineer? Maybe all of the above? What about the Julliard grad who is a technophobe?

As a self-identified hobbyist, I have been a remote beta tester for several years for one of the giant developers in Hamburg. It has also been my observation, pro's with a specific area of expertise, ask for help with facets of a DAW that they infreqeuntly use.

So, a hobbyist may possess a deep and technical DAW competency; a pro is working in the field. Advanced features are not the sole domain of the pro in today's world.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Speaking of Notion, did S1v6 improve the key commands for the score editor (move note / change note length working more like the piano roll)?


----------



## dterry

chocobitz825 said:


> Either way, low end and amateur are shifty titles.



I used the term "professional" intentionally in its traditional form to describe someone who makes most or all of their income from a craft or skill, where there are often more extensive demands on the tools we use (the opposite would be "hobbiest", which is often characterized by happiness, relaxation and creative freedom). Amateur simply means a beginner or someone with little experience, the opposite of which would be "expert" or "master". Unfortunately, both terms are frequently misused and abused, making communicating clearly more challenging than it should be. 

Back on topic, professional (working), amateur (still learning), or hobbiest (enjoying using this gear, paid or unpaid, amateur or virtuoso), Studio One gets a lot of seemingly simple but important things right (workflow, etc), and that's why it is popular, and has held my interest, regardless of their primary market focus.

I've recommended Studio One to people in all three situations, and am still considering adding it to our post production department's arsenal for what it does well.


----------



## TonalDynamics

chocobitz825 said:


> I'm not sure what's more impressive


So right off the bat, you are reading way too much into this... what the hell was that entire 1st paragraph rant? I feel like you momentarily had a stroke, closed your eyes tight and started throwing haymakers in all directions... essentially everything you typed is music 101 for the last 5-10 years to most people, let alone your average VI user.



chocobitz825 said:


> Many of those influencers and content creators ARE artists



Half my post was literally a rant about 'influencers'; content-creators are _not_ the same thing: it's generally well-known that CCs create, and influencers promote. I said nothing about content-creators, you just didn't read carefully enough.


Again, I just find the term 'influencer' to be self-congratulatory and vapid, with a tilt towards social-climbing rather than quality -- no need to go writing a thesis about the profundity of all the things I don't know, because trust me you don't have enough time. I suspect you wouldn't be able to fathom the depths of everything you don't know, either.



chocobitz825 said:


> How many composers here are also running a youtube channel? They have to work the audio for their videos somewhere, and while many could try and do it in a video software with a half-baked audio editing suite, the pros probably prefer to either do all of their audio and video in a DAW if possible or split the labor between the two.



You need to _read_ the post again. Literally my first sentence:


TonalDynamics said:


> I mean that's absolutely true if you're talking about the _mean average_ of that demographic vs. let's say virtually *anyone who is within the realm of digital orchestration/arrangement*.


'anyone' includes the fine people on this forum with their own channels that you mentioned.

I was referring to 'influencers' a la insta and Tiktok being far less likely than an _actual_ content-creator/producer to be using a DAW at a production level of competency.

Which is true.


----------



## chocobitz825

60s Pop Man said:


> With all due respect, I do not agree with this perspective, especially as a broad brush assessment.
> 
> A hobbiest like myself, can dive deep into the workings a DAW and how to use it musically, with the limiting factor being time allotted to music because of work and family responsibilities. My work success was based on excellent problem-solving skills and information processing.
> 
> An what is pro? A composer or song writer? A mixing engineer? A producer? A mastering engineer? Maybe all of the above? What about the Julliard grad who is a technophobe?
> 
> As a self-identified hobbiest, I have been a remote beta tester for several years for one of the giant developers in Hamburg. It has also been my observation, pro's with a specific area of expertise, ask for help with facets of a DAW that they infreqeuntly use.
> 
> So, a hobbiest may possess a deep and technical DAW competency; a pro is working in the field. Advanced features are not the sole domain of the pro in today's world.


yeah I mean....there are a lot of shitty pros who only know what they need to know about a DAW and assume that equates to mastery. This Apple style designation of pro superiority doesnt mean much these days. 



dterry said:


> I used the term "professional" intentionally in its traditional form to describe someone who makes most or all of their income from a craft or skill, where there are often more extensive demands on the tools we use (the opposite would be "hobbiest", which is often characterized by happiness, relaxation and creative freedom). Amateur simply means a beginner or someone with little experience, the opposite of which would be "expert" or "master". Unfortunately, both terms are frequently misused and abused, making communicating clearly more challenging than it should be.
> 
> Back on topic, professional (working), amateur (still learning), or hobbiest (enjoying using this gear, paid or unpaid, amateur or virtuoso), Studio One gets a lot of seemingly simple but important things right (workflow, etc), and that's why it is popular, and has held my interest, regardless of their primary market focus.
> 
> I've recommended Studio One to people in all three situations, and am still considering adding it to our post production department's arsenal for what it does well.



semantics aside, I think we can all agree that presonus is aiming its business at a broader range than its competitors. At its current position, it's taking on logic for general use users with the benefit of being on both mac and PC. There are more industry features they'll add down the line no doubt, but Every step they've made recently has been great for business. Sphere is a fantastic collaborative tool for times when I'm working with teams in different cities and countries. Their plugins have been elevated in quality and scope. I am optimistic about the future of studio one.


----------



## TonalDynamics

60s Pop Man said:


> With all due respect, I do not agree with this perspective, especially as a broad brush assessment.
> 
> A hobbiest like myself, can dive deep into the workings a DAW and how to use it musically, with the limiting factor being time allotted to music because of work and family responsibilities. My work success was based on excellent problem-solving skills and information processing.
> 
> An what is pro? A composer or song writer? A mixing engineer? A producer? A mastering engineer? Maybe all of the above? What about the Julliard grad who is a technophobe?
> 
> As a self-identified hobbiest, I have been a remote beta tester for several years for one of the giant developers in Hamburg. It has also been my observation, pro's with a specific area of expertise, ask for help with facets of a DAW that they infreqeuntly use.
> 
> So, a hobbiest may possess a deep and technical DAW competency; a pro is working in the field. Advanced features are not the sole domain of the pro in today's world.


I respect this take, 60s popman.

And while I do agree in part, specifically as to the _capacity_ of a hobbyist to ascend to the heights of DAW zen, I would suggest that you are part of the minority that I'm referring to -- hence why I kept repeating 'in the mean average, _with exceptions'._

And I'm sure you don't mean to imply that _any_ Julliard graduate is anythying but an exceptional case 

But I will say that I have noticed among creative people, that rather than using the majority of instances to justify a position, we (guilty of it myself) invariably grasp at the minority of instances to refute it.

It's almost as if most of us are 'hard-wired' to look at every unusual or exceptional scenario, and use that to rationalize our arguments instead of what the overwhelming number of people are doing -- which is why I kept saying 'with exceptions', over and over... apparently it still didn't work :(

But your post was well-written, and I appreciate the sentiments.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

chocobitz825 said:


> semantics aside, I think we can all agree that presonus is aiming its business at a broader range than its competitors. At its current position, it's taking on logic for general use users with the benefit of being on both mac and PC. There are more industry features they'll add down the line no doubt, but Every step they've made recently has been great for business. Sphere is a fantastic collaborative tool for times when I'm working with teams in different cities and countries. Their plugins have been elevated in quality and scope. I am optimistic about the future of studio one.


How do you figure that? Cubase is one of the most popular DAW in the world, is cross platform, and used for scoring (of course), songwriters, producers, etc. Zedd and Ian Kirkpatrick's promotion of it recently has only helped it amongst the producer crowd. Hans, Pinar, HGW, etc. have all been using it for years for media composition. Logic, while Mac only, has been hugely popular for years as well across a wide variety of genres, from scoring to production to songwriting to even live (if you include MainStage). Post-production and mixing is still done in Pro Tools for a lot of the top professional applications - I don't see that changing. Of course, these three have been at it for a long time and if Presonus wants to be similarly broadly relevant, fair play to them - and hopefully Fender doesn't dilute that vision (or change funding). I do wonder if they have enough of a development staff though to keep up or if they've bit off more than they can chew.


----------



## Braveheart

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How do you figure that? Cubase is the most popular DAW in the world, is cross platform, and used for scoring (of course), songwriters, producers, etc. Zedd and Ian Kirkpatrick's promotion of it recently has only helped it amongst the producer crowd. Hans, Pinar, HGW, etc. have all been using it for years for media composition. Logic, while Mac only, has been hugely popular for years as well across a wide variety of genres, from scoring to production to songwriting to even live (if you include MainStage). Post-production and mixing is still done in Pro Tools for a lot of the top professional applications - I don't see that changing. Of course, these three have been at it for a long time and if Presonus wants to be similarly broadly relevant, fair play to them - and hopefully Fender doesn't dilute that vision (or change funding). I do wonder if they have enough of a development staff though to keep up or if they've bit off more than they can chew.


Cubase? Depends who you ask…









Best DAWs: Ultimate Music Production Software Picks for 2023


The Best DAWs (2023) are Reason 12, PreSonus Studio One 5, AVID Pro Tools, Bitwig Studio 4, Image Line FL Studio 20, & Reaper 6.




www.careersinmusic.com


----------



## Braveheart

Braveheart said:


> Cubase? Depends who you ask…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best DAWs: Ultimate Music Production Software Picks for 2023
> 
> 
> The Best DAWs (2023) are Reason 12, PreSonus Studio One 5, AVID Pro Tools, Bitwig Studio 4, Image Line FL Studio 20, & Reaper 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.careersinmusic.com


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Braveheart said:


> Cubase? Depends who you ask…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best DAWs: Ultimate Music Production Software Picks for 2023
> 
> 
> The Best DAWs (2023) are Reason 12, PreSonus Studio One 5, AVID Pro Tools, Bitwig Studio 4, Image Line FL Studio 20, & Reaper 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.careersinmusic.com


The number of pirated copies out there for Fruity Loops...if you count those, I doubt anybody else would come close  I imagine Ableton's probably in a similar boat.


----------



## Sombreuil

Not too long ago Imagine Line said that the demo for FL Studio has 36k downloads every day. Even if only 1% of those who have downloaded the demo buy it, it's mindblowing for a DAW.


----------



## chocobitz825

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How do you figure that? Cubase is one of the most popular DAW in the world, is cross platform, and used for scoring (of course), songwriters, producers, etc. Zedd and Ian Kirkpatrick's promotion of it recently has only helped it amongst the producer crowd. Hans, Pinar, HGW, etc. have all been using it for years for media composition. Logic, while Mac only, has been hugely popular for years as well across a wide variety of genres, from scoring to production to songwriting to even live (if you include MainStage). Post-production and mixing is still done in Pro Tools for a lot of the top professional applications - I don't see that changing. Of course, these three have been at it for a long time and if Presonus wants to be similarly broadly relevant, fair play to them - and hopefully Fender doesn't dilute that vision (or change funding). I do wonder if they have enough of a development staff though to keep up or if they've bit off more than they can chew.


I'm not saying Cubase is not popular, I'm saying that it's not particularly aimed at being the DAW for everyone. Pro-Tools is unapologetically for pros. A number of other daws like ableton lean in certain directions for certain types of genres

Cubase has expanded to accommodate many more genres over its years, but it's not trying to do what logic did by making GarageBand and Logic work as stepping stones for different levels of creators. It's not particularly focused on being accessible for all. Up until this particular update, Studio One wasn't either, and it's still a ways off. It seems though that they're trying to prep their branding in hardware and software to be more accessible to more people regardless of if its a certain genre, or a certain type of media (video, streaming, music, etc.)


----------



## chocobitz825

Braveheart said:


> Cubase? Depends who you ask…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best DAWs: Ultimate Music Production Software Picks for 2023
> 
> 
> The Best DAWs (2023) are Reason 12, PreSonus Studio One 5, AVID Pro Tools, Bitwig Studio 4, Image Line FL Studio 20, & Reaper 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.careersinmusic.com


I'm pretty sure if PreSonus ever went down the toilet, I'm heading for bitwig. That is an interesting-looking daw that I do not have the time to play with.


----------



## Pier

chocobitz825 said:


> I'm pretty sure if PreSonus ever went down the toilet, I'm heading for bitwig. That is an interesting-looking daw that I do not have the time to play with.


I left Bitwig and using Cubase now 😂


----------



## chocobitz825

Pier said:


> I left Bitwig and using Cubase now 😂


musical chairs of DAWs


----------



## easyrider

I‘m now using pro tools 😂

I have Cubase 12, Studio One 5 and Reason 12….🫢


----------



## TonalDynamics

easyrider said:


> I‘m now using pro tools 😂
> 
> I have Cubase 12, Studio One 5 and Reason 12….🫢


No one said it would be _easy..._

They just didn't say it would be this hard

😔


----------



## 60s Pop Man

TonalDynamics said:


> But your post was well-written, and I appreciate the sentiments.


Certainly, you post provided a moment of serious consideration on this end. 

DAW developers seem to target the broadest ranges of users, with successive releases geared to a different demographic, composers, beat makers, etc. The resulting sales support continued development that benefits hobbyist and pros alike. 

What if only pro baseball players had access to bats, balls, and gloves? How would one become a pro? Fortunately, baseball equipment is readily available to support skill development at all ages. Actual skill on the other hand requires much practice.

A trend I do see in some DAW forums is new users wanting to be up to speed without reading the manual or studying tutorials. Or users expecting DAW y to work like DAW z and if it doesn't then it's crap or something like that.

Any way, I really appreciate VI Control for open and respectful DAW discussions and comparisons.

Cheers.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

I have been testing the new Dynamic Pro-EQ3 in S1Pro 6 with my Orch. Template, replacing third party Dynamic EQs, I think it uses less processing power, easy to use, and sounds very good. I feel it is one of the important improvements added in S1Pro 6. 





Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Akoustecx

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been testing the new Dynamic Pro-EQ3 in S1Pro 6 with my Orch. Template, replacing third party Dynamic EQs, I think it uses less processing power, easy to use, and sounds very good. I feel it is one of the important improvements added in S1Pro 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Muziksculp


The eq in 5 was the only stock plug I used, and I loved it for its ease of use, clarity and transparency, but I haven't touched it for 18 months since I got MADEQ. How does the latest iteration hold up to something of that ilk?


----------



## TonalDynamics

60s Pop Man said:


> DAW developers seem to target the broadest ranges of users, with successive releases geared to a different demographic, composers, beat makers, etc. The resulting sales support continued development that benefits hobbyist and pros alike.


Well this is the main point eh, people were pointing to this release as blatantly catering to 'noobies', but I don't see it like that.

Loads of nice features made it in at the high-end actually, despite all the more entry-level features, and while it's not the glory that was S1 5.0, I'd say it's a good 65-70% as good (which is still _quite_ good since 5.0 was insanely good)

And yeah, this is a very nice place they've carved out here.

I wish the UI/UX design on half my plugins was as good as this forum.


----------



## muziksculp

Akoustecx said:


> The eq in 5 was the only stock plug I used, and I loved it for its ease of use, clarity and transparency, but I haven't touched it for 18 months since I got MADEQ. How does the latest iteration hold up to something of that ilk?


I don't have MADEQ, I have Kirchoff, and Fabfilter's Pro-EQ3 for dynamic EQs, I haven't A/B them with the new S1Pro 6 Pro-EQ3 Dynamic. What matters to me is that I'm satisfied with what I hear the new S1 Pro-EQ3 Dynamic is able to achieve. Given it is a native plugin to the DAW, it makes it more efficient than using other 3rd-party EQs, I also like the simplicity, and ease of use.


----------



## muziksculp

I hope Presonus will make their Plugins Scalable in a future update.


----------



## Akoustecx

muziksculp said:


> I don't have MADEQ, I have Kirchoff, and Fabfilter's Pro-EQ3 for dynamic EQs, I haven't A/B them with the new S1Pro 6 Pro-EQ3 Dynamic. What matters to me is that I'm satisfied with what I hear the new S1 Pro-EQ3 Dynamic is able to achieve. Given it is a native plugin to the DAW, it makes it more efficient than using other 3rd-party EQs, I also like the simplicity, and ease of use.


I look forward to checking it out, though it won't be any time soon. I'm not down on V6 at all, but I have no desperate needs for anything it brings just yet, so I'll wait until post mot when the early bugs have been sorted(though it seems quite quiet on that front, seems a little smother than the early days of 5).


----------



## Sombreuil

Believe it or not, being able to solo a band was the feature I wanted the most in version 6. I haven't tried it yet, but I hope there is a mouse shortcut to activate it like in Pro-Q3


----------



## myfeltgood

MarkKouznetsov said:


> I'm a Studio One user learning and trying to move to Cubase. Let me tell you this: Cubase IS better. In every way, it's not even a comparison. But the learning curve, the messy UI (in comparison) and the fact that all shortcuts require at least one more key is driving me crazy. Everything else, though? The editing options? The video options? The sheer amount of things it allows you to do? Amazing.
> 
> I still have Studio One, though. I love the simplicity of the workflow. But every time I come back to it, I'm a bit disappointed ("Oh, it can't do this/that?"; "Oh, I forgot it doesn't have this feature, as well"; "Oh, right, I have to do it the long way - by hand").
> 
> And I know many people here will start arguing with me, because for them S1 is the best thing ever, I understand, because I was one of those. But there's a reason why for scoring (literally) and media composition everyone is using your Cubase, ProTools and Logic (maybe DP for some old school fellas).
> 
> The score view in S1 is way behind. Just as MIDI tools (Expression maps, controller options, editing). Or ridiculous video options (all you have is offset).


You nailed this on the head. There's a reason why almost all working media composers use Cubase, Logic, and Pro Tools. Sadly, this last S1 update doesn't change the gap.


----------



## Kslovelace

easyrider said:


> Pro Tools 2022.9 just got intergrated Melodyne.


But protools has had built in pitch correction and smart tempo since 2008ish. 

(Not a big protools fan, just making a point there are two sides to these “one liner mic drop” type comments).


----------



## Andy_P

myfeltgood said:


> You nailed this on the head. There's a reason why almost all working media composers use Cubase, Logic, and Pro Tools. Sadly, this last S1 update doesn't change the gap.


Strange but there is a crowd (mostly professional) who are not that much on forums and they have no idea what Studio One is or barely heard of it. I belive Presonus could do a better job with brand management and statement. 
Ableton doing it the best. From the DAW itself to website, to interviews to events. All cohesive. You feel the statement and it is like that from the start. THey created a cult.
Like Apple, they succeed in making people believe that, it is the best thing ever existed and it is so cool to use it.

Being Studio One a relatively a new DAW, Presonus try to grab from every corner and rightly to do so but in return it makes it not stand out in any particular area and make it jack of all trades.


----------



## Al Maurice

Andy_P said:


> Strange but there is a crowd (mostly professional) who are not that much on forums and they have no idea what Studio One is or barely heard of it. I belive Presonus could do a better job with brand management and statement.


Most other daws have stuck with their market segment and developed their offering accordingly.

Version 4 of SO was all about the Protools users, and was developed accordingly.

Version 5 seems to aim for Cubase and Digital Performer users, and was developed accordingly.

Now Vs 6 seems to be going after Logic/Garageband segment of the market ... 

Leaving many features seemingly left behind, never quite reaching maturation.

Each time the interface changes to suit ... leaving you to feel like you are learning a new DAW!


----------



## TonalDynamics

Al Maurice said:


> Each time the interface changes to suit ... leaving you to feel like you are learning a new DAW!


Hmmm I haven't installed v6. yet (currently finishing a project in 5.5.2), but watched the entire release event stream, and did not notice any drastic changes about the UI.

Is this you guys' general impression about the interface in v6, that it's quite different in v6?


----------



## Crossroads

TonalDynamics said:


> Hmmm I haven't installed v6. yet (currently finishing a project in 5.5.2), but watched the entire release event stream, and did not notice any drastic changes about the UI.
> 
> Is this you guys' general impression about the interface in v6, that it's quite different in v6?



Almost no change. A few (like really a few) icons, some more rounded corners, and some better differentiation between parts of the interface.

All the small changes are for the better. It looks cleaner now.


----------



## Braveheart

TonalDynamics said:


> Hmmm I haven't installed v6. yet (currently finishing a project in 5.5.2), but watched the entire release event stream, and did not notice any drastic changes about the UI.
> 
> Is this you guys' general impression about the interface in v6, that it's quite different in v6?


You can customize it to keep the icons you want only.


----------



## Loerpert

I asked Presonus if they were planning to keep competing with Cubase and keep staying interesting for composers or if they were heading more into an EDM direction with a Garage band like feel in mind. They said. "Yes, don't worry ".


----------



## 60s Pop Man

Thank you for sharing this information.

I pull this on people all the time. They ask an if this or that option question, and my reply is _yes_ because of the possibilities for both options.

So, was Presonus responding yes to continued support of composers? Or, yes to EDM?

I'm just having some fun here. Hopefully, yes to composers with the understanding that they will target the broader user base.

Cheers.


----------



## Loerpert

60s Pop Man said:


> Thank you for sharing this information.
> 
> I pull this on people all the time. They ask an if this or that option question, and my reply is _yes_ because of the possibilities for both options.
> 
> So, was Presonus responding yes to continued support of composers? Or, yes to EDM?
> 
> I'm just having some fun here. Hopefully, yes to composers with the understanding that they will target the broader user base.
> 
> Cheers.


Haha I might have phrased their answer a little differently, but yes, they meant to composers


----------



## EgM

As long as you guys don't scare Lukas away from VI-Control, I'm sure there'll be plenty of interesting stuff for composers in Studio One's future


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Does the auto-save happen in the background now or does it still pop up the dialog above everything?


----------



## HBStudio1

Does anyone know how does the Fader Flip mode works with the faders on the StudioLive 32 mixers?? I only saw one video where it appears the the faders only change in Studio One but nothing changes on the StudioLive mixer.


----------



## Wunderhorn

I am still baffled that there is no proper changelog available.


----------



## THW

Wunderhorn said:


> I am still baffled that there is no proper changelog available.


For my edification -- what do you mean by proper changelog? Do you mean more detail than the release notes?


----------



## FireGS

Weird. In 5.5.2, I had my C and V keys mapped to Toolbar Tool 3 and Toolbar Tool 1, sort of mimicking my Premiere Pro keys.... and they would change in both the multitrack view AND editor view depending on where the mouse was hovered, but now they only change depending on what mini area is clicked/in focus.






Did I miss something? Why did this change -- it's horrible.. I have to click the opposite window with a tool i DONT want to use first.

S1 6.0:

View attachment Studio One - 12 - Staff Credits_ 2022-10-05 05-32-39.mp4


S1 5.5:


View attachment Studio One - 2022-10-05 Sam Ferrara_ 2022-10-05 05-37-57.mp4


----------



## Robert_G

FireGS said:


> Weird. In 5.5.2, I had my C and V keys mapped to Toolbar Tool 3 and Toolbar Tool 1, sort of mimicking my Premiere Pro keys.... and they would change in both the multitrack view AND editor view depending on where the mouse was hovered, but now they only change depending on what mini area is clicked/in focus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something? Why did this change -- it's horrible.. I have to click the opposite window with a tool i DONT want to use first.
> 
> S1 6.0:
> 
> View attachment Studio One - 12 - Staff Credits_ 2022-10-05 05-32-39.mp4
> 
> 
> S1 5.5:
> 
> 
> View attachment Studio One - 2022-10-05 Sam Ferrara_ 2022-10-05 05-37-57.mp4



I've never even looked at a Studio 1 interface before until now. Those pictures you posted make me appreciate that I'm a Cubase user. That Studio 1 GUI seriously makes me what to poke needles into my eyes.


----------



## EgM

Robert_G said:


> I've never even looked at a Studio 1 interface before until now. Those pictures you posted make me appreciate that I'm a Cubase user. That GUI seriously makes me what to poke needles into my eyes.


It's amazing that you like tons of windows floating everywhere and no instrument focus when you click on a track


----------



## Ozinga

FireGS said:


> Weird. In 5.5.2, I had my C and V keys mapped to Toolbar Tool 3 and Toolbar Tool 1, sort of mimicking my Premiere Pro keys.... and they would change in both the multitrack view AND editor view depending on where the mouse was hovered, but now they only change depending on what mini area is clicked/in focus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something? Why did this change -- it's horrible.. I have to click the opposite window with a tool i DONT want to use first.
> 
> S1 6.0:
> 
> View attachment Studio One - 12 - Staff Credits_ 2022-10-05 05-32-39.mp4
> 
> 
> S1 5.5:
> 
> 
> View attachment Studio One - 2022-10-05 Sam Ferrara_ 2022-10-05 05-37-57.mp4


Hi,
It works as before on Mac. Maybe a Windows bug?


----------



## gedlig

Robert_G said:


> I've never even looked at a Studio 1 interface before until now. Those pictures you posted make me appreciate that I'm a Cubase user. That Studio 1 GUI seriously makes me what to poke needles into my eyes.


Well hello there, the literal opposite of me 😄


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

ALittleNightMusic said:


> 1) Open Key Editor key command does not open the key editor with ALL selected events (just a single one). Double clicking to open Key Editor shows all events, but the key command had the inconsistency.


Bubbling this up again in case somebody could check if this is resolved in v6. 🙏


----------



## sundrowned

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Bubbling this up again in case somebody could check if this is resolved in v6. 🙏


It's the same.
The way it actually works is the key command opens the previous editor view. So if you had three tracks open previously and then select one track in the arranger and press the key command it'll open the three previous tracks. It's annoying and I've never found a completely satisfactory workflow.


----------



## Lukas

Just to clarify: What you want is a command to update the tracks shown in editor according to the current event selection? So that you can trigger the double-click functionality with a keyboard shortcut? I remember seeing a feature request for it but it had only 1 or 2 votes.

The F2/F3/F4/F5 keys just toggle different areas of the program (editor, mixer, inspector, etc). They aren't intended to change any editing state. As far as I know, the idea is that you can change event selections without loosing the current editor view for multi part MIDI editing...


----------



## Lukas

I agree with @ALittleNightMusic's 2nd point. It should be possible to separate track and channel visibility when using mixer scenes. It was possible in V4 but changed with V5 when the new scenes feature was introduced.


----------



## FireGS

Ozinga said:


> Hi,
> It works as before on Mac. Maybe a Windows bug?


REALLY? So just moving your mouse up to the track view and pressing those keys changes it in the view without the need to click? Can anyone else confirm if this happens on Windows?


----------



## samphony

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Does the auto-save happen in the background now or does it still pop up the dialog above everything?


Kind of if you’ve enabled plugin caching.


----------



## Wunderhorn

THW said:


> For my edification -- what do you mean by proper changelog? Do you mean more detail than the release notes?


A proper changelog does not just list the main new features but also smaller changes or improvements, some of which may be under the hood. Check out Logic's changelogs for example: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203718


----------



## Luzebel

EgM said:


> It's amazing that you like tons of windows floating everywhere and no instrument focus when you click on a track


Cubase 12 doesn't have as many floating windows as before, and they finally integrated the transport into the UI. And Cubase's UI itself ever since V11 looks beautiful, slick and easy on the eyes. Nice colors, icons, great contrast between elements. I can work with it for hours without getting tired. S1 looks so toyish and depressing.


----------



## Phillip Dixon

Luzebel said:


> Cub
> 
> Cubase's UI itself ever since V11 looks beautiful, S1 looks so toyish and depressing.:



Ahh, that's lovely for you
I'm just going to open S1
Hopefully I'll be able to get some good stuff down, before I get the urge to throw myself of the balcony


----------



## SonicMojo

Wunderhorn said:


> A proper changelog does not just list the main new features but also smaller changes or improvements, some of which may be under the hood. Check out Logic's changelogs for example: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203718


Well - in all my Studio One usage (since 2012) - I have never seen Presonus ever publish a "deep" changelog at the launch of any major new version or even via any maintenance update.

"Release Notes" is what we get and it's all we get. You may or may not like that compared to other vendors - but it is what it is.

Their focus seems to be square on "what's new" and "what's fixed" - from a high level perspective which is generally good enough for most users.

To be honest - I quite enjoy the element of "discovery" in Studio One where I may sudden stumble onto something that was annoying me in a prior version that is suddenly fixed or tweaked (for the better) in a newer version.

Sonic.


----------



## UDun

Luzebel said:


> Cubase 12 doesn't have as many floating windows as before, and they finally integrated the transport into the UI. And Cubase's UI itself ever since V11 looks beautiful, slick and easy on the eyes. Nice colors, icons, great contrast between elements. I can work with it for hours without getting tired. S1 looks so toyish and depressing.



Happy that you found what you think is the best looking DAW. Different views, different expectations, different workflows.... endless debate. And this one is childish and depressing 😅


----------



## Ozinga

FireGS said:


> REALLY? So just moving your mouse up to the track view and pressing those keys changes it in the view without the need to click? Can anyone else confirm if this happens on Windows?


Ah sorry now I got you. They do not change in the piano roll without clicking first, you are right. Same for the arrangement.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

sundrowned said:


> It's the same.
> The way it actually works is the key command opens the previous editor view. So if you had three tracks open previously and then select one track in the arranger and press the key command it'll open the three previous tracks. It's annoying and I've never found a completely satisfactory workflow.


Oh that’s a bummer.



Lukas said:


> Just to clarify: What you want is a command to update the tracks shown in editor according to the current event selection? So that you can trigger the double-click functionality with a keyboard shortcut? I remember seeing a feature request for it but it had only 1 or 2 votes.
> 
> The F2/F3/F4/F5 keys just toggle different areas of the program (editor, mixer, inspector, etc). They aren't intended to change any editing state. As far as I know, the idea is that you can change event selections without loosing the current editor view for multi part MIDI editing...


Correct - or a new key command we can use like Toggle Editor with Selected Events. But in general, it seems rather unique to S1 to not reflect the selected material when using the key command - even though double clicking does show all events in the editor. Maybe there is a good reason for this inconsistency? It’s very different from Logic and Cubase for example (which also allow selecting for multi part editing while the editor is open). Bit of a standard convention workflow if you ask me, so strange S1 has deviated from that. I doubt these types of feature requests will get the traction they need to be updated (similar to controller lane improvements I fear) - it seems like a design philosophy choice, which would be a bummer.


----------



## Luzebel

UDun said:


> Happy that you found what you think is the best looking DAW. Different views, different expectations, different workflows.... endless debate. And this one is childish and depressing 😅


Well looks do matter to me, it affects my creativity. Some people find Cubase ugly and that's fine. UI preferences aren't much different from artistic preferences.


----------



## Loerpert

Luzebel said:


> Cubase 12 doesn't have as many floating windows as before, and they finally integrated the transport into the UI. And Cubase's UI itself ever since V11 looks beautiful, slick and easy on the eyes. Nice colors, icons, great contrast between elements. I can work with it for hours without getting tired. S1 looks so toyish and depressing.


I feel the exact opposite. Funny how tastes differ.


----------



## Lukas

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Correct - or a new key command we can use like Toggle Editor with Selected Events.


Yes, I agree it would be useful to have that (although I've never thought I'd need it myself).



ALittleNightMusic said:


> Maybe there is a good reason for this inconsistency?


Not an inconsistency to me. These are different functions: Double-click -> Show Selected Events in Editor. F2 -> Toggle Editor.



ALittleNightMusic said:


> I doubt these types of feature requests will get the traction they need to be updated (similar to controller lane improvements I fear) - it seems like a design philosophy choice, which would be a bummer.


Stay pessimistic


----------



## FireGS

Ozinga said:


> Ah sorry now I got you. They do not change in the piano roll without clicking first, you are right. Same for the arrangement.


@Lukas any idea why this behavior changed?


----------



## Luzebel

Loerpert said:


> I feel the exact opposite. Funny how tastes differ.


And that's fine of course, we all have different taste.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Lukas said:


> Stay pessimistic


Well, they are very "small" workflow tweaks in the grand scheme of things, so I imagine they won't be a priority. Also, as you stated (being the official Presonus rep here), you don't think it is an inconsistency, so unlikely for it to get traction internally - though it is a very different experience from all other DAWs and requires a break in muscle memory for people trying to migrate to S1. (And I'm not the only person who feels this way as evidenced by the other comment above)


----------



## sundrowned

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Well, they are very "small" workflow tweaks in the grand scheme of things, so I imagine they won't be a priority. Also, as you stated (being the official Presonus rep here), you don't think it is an inconsistency, so unlikely for it to get traction internally - though it is a very different experience from all other DAWs and requires a break in muscle memory for people trying to migrate to S1. (And I'm not the only person who feels this way as evidenced by the other comment above)


My issue isn't actually so much the piano editor shortcut vs double clicking. I can easily enough make a double click shortcut for that. For me it's being able to quickly switch between multiple and single tracks in the piano editor. In logic it's a double click to switch between single and multitrack view, in cubase you can just have multiple editors open with different views. There's no quick way if doing it in S1.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

sundrowned said:


> My issue isn't actually so much the piano editor shortcut vs double clicking. I can easily enough make a double click shortcut for that. For me it's being able to quickly switch between multiple and single tracks in the piano editor. In logic it's a double click to switch between single and multitrack view, in cubase you can just have multiple editors open with different views. There's no quick way if doing it in S1.


Yeah that's also quite a pain.


----------



## Sombreuil

Does anyone know if there is a better way (as in easier) to do the following routing in Studio One 5-6 (I'm still using version 4)?

Since I use a lot of granular instruments, I always need to setup a listen bus/track in order to record what I'm currently hearing. In order to do so, I create a bus that I call "Return" and route it as a send into the track where the instrument is, and then I add a second track where the recording goes.


----------



## sundrowned

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Yeah that's also quite a pain.


Although I probably should say there is kind of a way but it isn't in the manual. In the piano editor track list you can alt click to show all tracks and click either side of a colour bar in a track name to only show that track. But there should just be a toggle for it.


----------



## Akoustecx

sundrowned said:


> There's no quick way if doing it in S1.


The tracklist in the piano roll is helpful for this, as it allows you to display, and enable editing, of each individual track, though if you're working with a large template, you'd need to gather the tracks you wanted in the arrange window before it became useable, as they're displayed in their order there. Adding mute/solo style functionality to the display and edit toggles would go a long way to making me happy.


----------



## Akoustecx

sundrowned said:


> Although I probably should say there is kind of a way but it isn't in the manual. In the piano editor track list you can alt click to show all tracks and click either side of a colour bar in a track name to only show that track. But there should just be a toggle for it.


Ahh, posted at the same time!


----------



## vitocorleone123

Luzebel said:


> UI preferences aren't much different from artistic preferences.


That's not necessarily true.

(spoke as a professional UX researcher and designer)

Also, it looks like Cubase has taken a LOT of visual cues from Studio One (and other sources), since Studio One hasn't changed much, visually, and Cubase has.


----------



## sundrowned

Akoustecx said:


> The tracklist in the piano roll is helpful for this, as it allows you to display, and enable editing, of each individual track, though if you're working with a large template, you'd need to gather the tracks you wanted in the arrange window before it became useable, as they're displayed in their order there. Adding mute/solo style functionality to the display and edit toggles would go a long way to making me happy.


Yes it's quite helpful but like you say with larger track counts it's not particularly user friendly.


----------



## Lukas

sundrowned said:


> My issue isn't actually so much the piano editor shortcut vs double clicking. I can easily enough make a double click shortcut for that. For me it's being able to quickly switch between multiple and single tracks in the piano editor.


- Single tracks: Double-click the event in the arrangement to see only this event/track. If only one track is currently visible in the editor, it's enough to just select it (no double-click needed). So you can switch between tracks very easily and fast.

- Multiple tracks: Select multiple events, either by drawing a selection or with Shift.

If you select an event that is part of the current multi view, it becomes the "focus" track in the editor (notes are highlighted, automation is shown for that track). That way, you can switch between different parts in the arrangement to clearly see in the editor which is which. I find it extremely convenient if you got used to it.

To make sure you see *only* selected events in the Editor, double-click them.



ALittleNightMusic said:


> Yeah that's also quite a pain.


What is the problem exactly? It seems to me that you haven't really explored the multi-part view yet. (Assuming that you even want to explore it and not just want it to be exactly like Cubase or Logic.)


----------



## sundrowned

Lukas said:


> - Single tracks: Double-click the event in the arrangement to see only this event/track. If only one track is currently visible in the editor, it's enough to just select it (no double-click needed). So you can switch between tracks very easily and fast.
> 
> - Multiple tracks: Select multiple events, either by drawing a selection or with Shift.
> 
> If you select an event that is part of the current multi view, it becomes the "focus" track in the editor (notes are highlighted, automation is shown for that track). That way, you can switch between different parts in the arrangement to clearly see in the editor which is which. I find it extremely convenient if you got used to it.
> 
> To make sure you see *only* selected events in the Editor, double-click them.
> 
> 
> What is the problem exactly? It seems to me that you haven't really explored the multi-part view yet. (Assuming that you even want to explore it and not just want it to be exactly like Cubase or Logic.)


The issue I have is

1) if I have multiple tracks selected in the editor but want to work on one and hide the others I have to either click out of the editor, deselect all the events I don't want and then double click the event I do want, or click and drag down on the visibility dots. It's a few too many clicks.

2) if I have multiple tracks selected in the editor but want only one to be edit enabled at a time I have to triple click in the track list, or click and drag the edit icons. Again slightly too many clicks.

Maybe I'm being picky but I'd prefer if there were some more shortcut keys to reduce the amount of clicks to do those things. Particularly as they are easier in logic and cubase.

*there is a kind of workaround I mentioned above but it also has a few quirks that make it not ideal.


----------



## Lukas

sundrowned said:


> 1) if I have multiple tracks selected in the editor but want to work on one and hide the others I have to either click out of the editor, deselect all the events I don't want and then double click the event I do want, or click and drag down on the visibility dots. It's a few too many clicks.


Not at all, you only need to double-click the one you want.

But switching between a multi view of tracks/events selected in the arrangement and single view of one them is an interesting point. What about a keyboard shortcut to toggle between both?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Lukas said:


> What is the problem exactly? It seems to me that you haven't really explored the multi-part view yet. (Assuming that you even want to explore it and not just want it to be exactly like Cubase or Logic.)


Just as sundrowned mentioned, if you have multiple tracks selected in the piano roll, but then want to quickly focus on one (say there are overlapping notes, so you want to just see one part clearly), in order to do that, you have to scroll the track list view, find the track, alt-click it (though the hitpoint for that is super small - why can't you do it on the name of the track in the track list?). Or go back to the arrange view and select just the event that you want (which means you are switching back and forth between views) and then have to go re-select all of the events that you had selected initially. In Logic, you can just double click on the note and it hides all other parts until you double click again. That's an objectively faster workflow. In Cubase, if you want just one of the parts to be editable, there's shortcut keys to cycle through the multiple parts and only make active part editable. As far as I can tell, S1 doesn't have that and you have to resort to going through the track list - which if you have a template of hundreds of tracks, is objectively slower.

Correct me if I've got any of the above wrong with my exploration of multi-part view.

S1 does many things well and even better than other competitors - but to ignore what competitors do better is a recipe for disaster (in any business).


----------



## sundrowned

Lukas said:


> Not at all, you only need to double-click the one you want.


Yeah no fair point. I'm partly going off memory here. But it still requires going into the arrangement window or track list, scrolling to the track you want and double clicking it. Wouldn't it be great if you could just toggle between whatever track is open in the editor and all tracks or all visible tracks, rather than having to click somewhere. 



Lukas said:


> But switching between a multi view of tracks/events selected in the arrangement and single view of one them is an interesting point. What about a keyboard shortcut to toggle between both?


Exactly. A keyboard shortcut for that would be great to reduce scrolling and clicking.


----------



## Luzebel

I just subscribed to sphere and scratch that, I really dig the new UI. It's less blocky than before and the new icons are cute. The video track makes it way more useable for scoring, I'll try that soon.


----------



## THW

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Just as sundrowned mentioned, if you have multiple tracks selected in the piano roll, but then want to quickly focus on one (say there are overlapping notes, so you want to just see one part clearly), in order to do that, you have to scroll the track list view, find the track, alt-click it (though the hitpoint for that is super small - why can't you do it on the name of the track in the track list?). Or go back to the arrange view and select just the event that you want (which means you are switching back and forth between views) and then have to go re-select all of the events that you had selected initially. In Logic, you can just double click on the note and it hides all other parts until you double click again. That's an objectively faster workflow. In Cubase, if you want just one of the parts to be editable, there's shortcut keys to cycle through the multiple parts and only make active part editable. As far as I can tell, S1 doesn't have that and you have to resort to going through the track list - which if you have a template of hundreds of tracks, is objectively slower.
> 
> Correct me if I've got any of the above wrong with my exploration of multi-part view.
> 
> S1 does many things well and even better than other competitors - but to ignore what competitors do better is a recipe for disaster (in any business).


I would love shortcut keys to cycle through multiple selected parts…was trying to figure out how to do that but I guess it’s not possible…that would really speed up working with string arrangements, as an example.


----------



## ravez

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Just as sundrowned mentioned, if you have multiple tracks selected in the piano roll, but then want to quickly focus on one (say there are overlapping notes, so you want to just see one part clearly), in order to do that, you have to scroll the track list view, find the track, alt-click it (though the hitpoint for that is super small - why can't you do it on the name of the track in the track list?). Or go back to the arrange view and select just the event that you want (which means you are switching back and forth between views) and then have to go re-select all of the events that you had selected initially. In Logic, you can just double click on the note and it hides all other parts until you double click again. That's an objectively faster workflow. In Cubase, if you want just one of the parts to be editable, there's shortcut keys to cycle through the multiple parts and only make active part editable. As far as I can tell, S1 doesn't have that and you have to resort to going through the track list - which if you have a template of hundreds of tracks, is objectively slower.
> 
> Correct me if I've got any of the above wrong with my exploration of multi-part view.
> 
> S1 does many things well and even better than other competitors - but to ignore what competitors do better is a recipe for disaster (in any business).


how do you cycle through the selected parts in cubase via a shortcut? do you know how it’s called? thanks!


----------



## Akora

Does Studio One have any way to export your music as a MusicXML? If not, what would be the best approach to get my Studio One music exported in a way that can then be loaded into notation software or Musescore as sheet music?

I can't read or work with pure sheet music, so I have to rely on the Studio One score view to generate it for me...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

ravez said:


> how do you cycle through the selected parts in cubase via a shortcut? do you know how it’s called? thanks!


Look up "Edit - Activate Previous Part" / "Edit - Activate Next Part" in key commands. I use that along with "Edit Active Part Only" to move very quickly through multiple parts (like when working on a string or brass or woodwind section).


----------



## Al Maurice

Akora said:


> Does Studio One have any way to export your music as a MusicXML? If not, what would be the best approach to get my Studio One music exported in a way that can then be loaded into notation software or Musescore as sheet music?
> 
> I can't read or work with pure sheet music, so I have to rely on the Studio One score view to generate it for me...


Still not possible -- as of 5 and it seems vs6: https://pae-web.presonusmusic.com/d...udio_One_6.0_Reference_Manual_EN_29092022.pdf, you'll need to synchronise with Notion. Otherwise you'll left with the quantise start and end trick, then export as MIDI.

Hopefully Presonus get's round to migrating this feature soon ...


----------



## Akora

Al Maurice said:


> Still not possible -- as of 5 and it seems vs6: https://pae-web.presonusmusic.com/d...udio_One_6.0_Reference_Manual_EN_29092022.pdf, you'll need to synchronise with Notion. Otherwise you'll left with the quantise start and end trick, then export as MIDI.
> 
> Hopefully Presonus get's round to migrating this feature soon ...


So if I buy Notion and sync it with S1, does Notion "record" everything I make in S1 as sheet music which can then be exported? Also, how do I account for things like modulation/expression, since this does not get caught by the S1 score editor?


----------



## ennbr

Notion will display all the midi data from Studio One and it can be printed or exported. As for the Mod/Expression data you would need to add the notation symbols in Notion


----------



## muziksculp




----------



## EgM

Hmm, haven't noticed this before. General Midi VST Instrument patches are now auto-assigned in Studio One 6, even with the patch names I defined in my old Soundfont.

Was this functional in 5.5.2?


----------



## muziksculp

EgM said:


> Hmm, haven't noticed this before. General Midi VST Instrument patches are now auto-assigned in Studio One 6, even with the patch names I defined in my old Soundfont.
> 
> Was this functional in 5.5.2?


Which GM VST are you using here ? 

I don't know about ver. 5.5.2, never checked if it had this feature. 

I have the Roland SC88 Pro from the Roland Sound Cloud, I will see if the programs show up when I use it. 

Thanks for the interesting observation.


----------



## rrichard63

EgM said:


> Hmm, haven't noticed this before. General Midi VST Instrument patches are now auto-assigned in Studio One 6, even with the patch names I defined in my old Soundfont.
> 
> Was this functional in 5.5.2?


On opening a Type 1 MIDI file in Studio One 5.5.0, you are asked whether you want to automatically assign the tracks to General MIDI instruments. These are Presence XT factory sounds and not half bad for this purpose. I assume (but don't know) that 5.5.2 behaves the same way.


----------



## EgM

rrichard63 said:


> On opening a Type 1 MIDI file in Studio One 5.5.0, you are asked whether you want to automatically assign the tracks to General MIDI instruments. These are Presence XT factory sounds and not half bad for this purpose. I assume (but don't know) that 5.5.2 behaves the same way.


I just checked and it behaves this way in 5.5.2 it's something that was added in the 5.x cycle of updates.

Before, you had to click a button and then it showed two fields [MSB] [LSB] and [Program] but it never listened the contents of the VST instruments banks


----------



## EgM

muziksculp said:


> Which GM VST are you using here ?
> 
> I don't know about ver. 5.5.2, never checked if it had this feature.
> 
> I have the Roland SC88 Pro from the Roland Sound Cloud, I will see if the programs show up when I use it.
> 
> Thanks for the interesting observation.


Yeah, in SoundCanvas VA it lists the old options like this:






Program, Bank 0,0 unlike the other where it clearly lists the full 128 MIDI patches


----------



## muziksculp

EgM said:


> Yeah, in SoundCanvas VA it lists the old options like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Program, Bank 0,0 unlike the other where it clearly lists the full 128 MIDI patches


OK. Thanks that's super cool.


----------



## Luzebel

I really want to say, switching to S1 6 was my best decision in a long time. What a brilliant DAW. 😍


----------



## muziksculp

Luzebel said:


> I really want to say, switching to S1 6 was my best decision in a long time. What a brilliant DAW. 😍


Congratulations ! You made a wise, and brilliant switch


----------



## Luzebel

And as an UI nerd, I really love the new v6 look. I've always hated the flat blocky look of previous versions, I'm a rounded corner person. Everything looks more defined, more ordered, more modern, easier on the eyes. And the scratch pad? Just amazing. I write my themes in a non-linear way, I experiment a lot... and I can toss my ideas aside in their dedicated scratch pads. Saved me so much time for the song I just made. It's really focused on making songs without fighting against the process, and it's making a huge difference. The note expression system is also very good and fast to setup. It's also reassuring to see that Fender doesn't seem to be influencing the development of the software negatively, we got a video track for scoring, they've hinted at more features for composers. We've got a winner here. 🤟


----------



## Loerpert

Luzebel said:


> I really want to say, switching to S1 6 was my best decision in a long time. What a brilliant DAW. 😍


Same for me


----------



## UDun

Luzebel said:


> S1 looks so toyish and depressing.





Luzebel said:


> I really want to say, switching to S1 6 was my best decision in a long time. What a brilliant DAW. 😍



Happy to hear that you don't consider S1 toyish and depressing anymore 😆 Welcome to the family !


----------



## Luzebel

UDun said:


> Happy to hear that you don't consider S1 toyish and depressing anymore 😆 Welcome to the family !


Nah I really like the new UI! It looks so slick.


----------



## muziksculp

I would love to see S1Pro 6 get some kind of a clip based sequencing feature during it's version 6 life cycle. Something like what Live, and Bitwig Studio offer. I think this would add another layer of creative sequencing option to Studio One Pro 6. 

What do you think about this ? Wouldn't this be an awesome addition to S1Pro 6's features ? I think so.


----------



## Fizzlewig

muziksculp said:


> I would love to see S1Pro 6 get some kind of a clip based sequencing feature during it's version 6 life cycle. Something like what Live, and Bitwig Studio offer. I think this would add another layer of creative sequencing option to Studio One Pro 6.
> 
> What do you think about this ? Wouldn't this be an awesome addition to S1Pro 6's features ? I think so.


I would like pattern based sequencing (I miss Notator), and along with that a chunks type system to bring everything together. So horizontal linear and vertical pattern. That would be so awesome. Also more of everything to do with scoring, especially an independent score display quantise for each score staff etc.


----------



## gedlig

gedlig said:


> That and/or lock the markers to bars so that you could align the beat with an exact frame like the Cubase timewarp thing


Just realised you can ctrl click and drag a tempo marker with the bar quite easily and it the tempo before it, but it doesn't snap to a particular frame or anything, so it's half there.

Edit: additional words.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

muziksculp said:


> I would love to see S1Pro 6 get some kind of a clip based sequencing feature during it's version 6 life cycle. Something like what Live, and Bitwig Studio offer. I think this would add another layer of creative sequencing option to Studio One Pro 6.
> 
> What do you think about this ? Wouldn't this be an awesome addition to S1Pro 6's features ? I think so.


Of the big DAWs that have done this, I think Logic has a nice implementation - it is more similar to Bitwig in that you can have both linear tracks and clip loops running concurrently, which is pretty handy for composition. Having said, I have never utilized it for composition - and I don't know how much traction it has gotten with Logic users. If Presonus decides to prioritize this, I hope they scope it just to clip launching on the Show page instead of trying to turn S1 into a Live / Bitwig clone.


----------



## muziksculp

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Of the big DAWs that have done this, I think Logic has a nice implementation - it is more similar to Bitwig in that you can have both linear tracks and clip loops running concurrently, which is pretty handy for composition. Having said, I have never utilized it for composition - and I don't know how much traction it has gotten with Logic users. If Presonus decides to prioritize this, I hope they scope it just to clip launching on the Show page instead of trying to turn S1 into a Live / Bitwig clone.


I don't mind having a bitwig/live style composing functionality added to S1Pro 6, you can use it if you like to, or just go with the traditional linear style, you have more options, which is a good thing (IMHO), why not ? I don't use the show page, and don't need it, so if they add it to the show page, I will most likely not benefit from it.


----------



## Lukas

ALittleNightMusic said:


> If Presonus decides to prioritize this, I hope they scope it just to clip launching on the Show page instead of trying to turn S1 into a Live / Bitwig clone.


Not sure what you mean exactly when you talk about clip launching on the Show Page. I think it's already pretty powerful when you play live (solo or with a band) with loops/backing tracks/different patches/effects...

- Different playback modes (continue section, loop section, loop & continue, stop at and, skip)
- Sync Modes (1 Bar, 2 Bars, Section etc.)
- Custom actions (cue next section, cue section X, toggle loop/continue, stop at end of bar, next patch)
- Patches (effect changes, activate/mute track, instrument patch changes)
- Remote app for Windows, Mac, iOS, Android

Not even Ableton Live or Bitwig Studio provide that out of the box...


----------



## samphony

muziksculp said:


> What do you think about this ? Wouldn't this be an awesome addition to S1Pro 6's features ? I think so.


I don’t know. I personally came to the conclusion that creative workarounds or certain stages of creation in different environments yield better results for me.


ALittleNightMusic said:


> Of the big DAWs that have done this, I think Logic has a nice implementation - it is more similar to Bitwig in that you can have both linear tracks and clip loops running concurrently, which is pretty handy for composition. Having said, I have never utilized it for composition - and I don't know how much traction it has gotten with Logic users. If Presonus decides to prioritize this, I hope they scope it just to clip launching on the Show page instead of trying to turn S1 into a Live / Bitwig clone.


i had similar thoughts.

I personally would prefer to see:

- more search filters in all areas (sidechain, channel assignments, sound variations window etc)
- a non-modal stem export window with search filter and similar feature set like cubendo offers including batch exports
- an updated multiple marker lanes workflow
- Ableton Link Support

And there is more but for loop based experimentation and creation i still love to open Ableton Live > create > export and continue in Studio One.


----------



## muziksculp

samphony said:


> i still love to open Ableton Live > create > export and continue in Studio One.


Cool, but for those who don't want to buy, and learn another DAW like Ableton Live, it would be very beneficial to have these Live/Bitwig features available as an optional workflow in S1Pro 6.xx


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Lukas said:


> Not sure what you mean exactly when you talk about clip launching on the Show Page. I think it's already pretty powerful when you play live (solo or with a band) with loops/backing tracks/different patches/effects...
> 
> - Different playback modes (continue section, loop section, loop & continue, stop at and, skip)
> - Sync Modes (1 Bar, 2 Bars, Section etc.)
> - Custom actions (cue next section, cue section X, toggle loop/continue, stop at end of bar, next patch)
> - Patches (effect changes, activate/mute track, instrument patch changes)
> - Remote app for Windows, Mac, iOS, Android
> 
> Not even Ableton Live or Bitwig Studio provide that out of the box...


To be honest, I don't ever use the Show page - but sounds like it is already pretty powerful, so not sure what else folks that use it live would need (I'm the wrong person to ask about that).



muziksculp said:


> Cool, but for those who don't want to buy, and learn another DAW like Ableton Live, it would be very beneficial to have these Live/Bitwig features available as an optional workflow in S1Pro 6.xx


There is of course the issue of software bloat though. I personally think Presonus should explore more use cases with Scratch Pad which is very unique to S1 (not a single other DAW has something like that). Maybe there is a way to extend it to become similar to DP's chunks.


----------



## samphony

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I personally think Presonus should explore more use cases with Scratch Pad which is very unique to S1 (not a single other DAW has something like that). Maybe there is a way to extend it to become similar to DP's chunks.


Exactly or why not extend the mastering page or showpage to act like the chunk chain with video tracks and an event can be the cue/song etc.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Presonus Studio One 6 – The Synth and Software Review


If you were worried that the program was going to be dumbed down when Fender bought the company, guess again PreSonus has announced version 6 of Studio One. This is the first major revision of their digital audio workstation (DAW) since Fender Music Instrument Corporation (FMIC) announced its...




synthandsoftware.com


----------



## Lukas

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Presonus Studio One 6 – The Synth and Software Review
> 
> 
> If you were worried that the program was going to be dumbed down when Fender bought the company, guess again PreSonus has announced version 6 of Studio One. This is the first major revision of their digital audio workstation (DAW) since Fender Music Instrument Corporation (FMIC) announced its...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> synthandsoftware.com


Nice. More of a feature overview and not really a review, though (no critical words).


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Of all the v6 updates, I think track presets are probably the best for those of us that like having big templates. I’ve noticed Cubase (with 800+ disabled tracks) can get my computer fans spinning and take up 1GB+ of hard drive space per project file. Now that S1 presets remember routing and color, it seems like it’ll be just as good as having a huge template - without any of the downsides of CPU and drive load.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Luzebel said:


> Nah I really like the new UI! It looks so slick.


I agree - some most welcome fit and finish on the UI and polish. Hopefully they keep it going.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Lukas said:


> Nice. More of a feature overview and not really a review, though (no critical words).


I know. Fair criticism.


----------



## Guido Negraszus

Track preset is the best new feature since I started on S1 (2009). Well, for me. It's unbelievable. 
I have a TR-808 standard drum setting (8 tracks with its own plugin settings plus 8 channels with separate plugins etc.) and now its just a right click away. Before I had to start a song from a particular template. As someone else said: forget huge templates. Now you can just have a essentials template and add anything you want within a heartbeat with all the settings and routings you want.


----------



## EgM

Guido Negraszus said:


> Track preset is the best new feature since I started on S1 (2009). Well, for me. It's unbelievable.
> I have a TR-808 standard drum setting (8 tracks with its own plugin settings plus 8 channels with separate plugins etc.) and now its just a right click away. Before I had to start a song from a particular template. As someone else said: forget huge templates. Now you can just have a essentials template and add anything you want within a heartbeat with all the settings and routings you want.


Reason number one why I moved to Studio One! While it's doable in Cubase and all the others, only Studio One has track presets laid out in a clean, intuitive way.


----------



## rrichard63

Has anyone encountered a reason to keep S1 5 installed once S1 6 is fully operational? For example, have you found an old project that doesn't open (or misbehaves in some way) in S1 6? Or plugins that work in S1 5 but not in S1 6? There may be other examples as well.


----------



## ennbr

I typically keep the previous version of S1 until the next version is released its not really that much space on the drive


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

How are folks configuring their appearance settings? I find everything is a bit too muted in the piano roll compared to something like Cubase, which hurts legibility IMO. Even if you are using velocity mode (without the velocity bars - with those on, the legibility is even worse) and have the velocity of the note cranked up, it only ever gets to this pastel pink color.

Hoping they allow for better contrast in the future. This issue also affects the arrange window, especially if you have "Show grid through events" checked in settings.


----------



## muziksculp

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How are folks configuring their appearance settings? I find everything is a bit too muted in the piano roll compared to something like Cubase, which hurts legibility IMO. Even if you are using velocity mode (without the velocity bars - with those on, the legibility is even worse) and have the velocity of the note cranked up, it only ever gets to this pastel pink color.
> 
> Hoping they allow for better contrast in the future. This issue also affects the arrange window, especially if you have "Show grid through events" checked in settings.


No complaints here about S1Pro 6 Note Name visibility/contrast. I use a dark GUI , maybe that's what you need to do to improve the visibility.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

muziksculp said:


> No complaints here about S1Pro 6 Note Name visibility/contrast. I use a dark GUI , maybe that's what you need to do to improve the visibility.


The dark UI does look better - but I don’t usually prefer it. I’ll have to try it out though.

I think the saturation when velocity bars are turned on is nicer here. Maybe they can look at making that the default for the full note even without velocity bars on.


----------



## muziksculp

ALittleNightMusic said:


> The dark UI does look better - but I don’t usually prefer it. I’ll have to try it out though.
> 
> I think the saturation when velocity bars are turned on is nicer here. Maybe they can look at making that the default for the full note even without velocity bars on.


I dislike the light-bright GUI. Too much glare, and lower contrast.


----------



## gedlig

Dunno, to me everything is fine with visibility, though I am running it dark. Only thing visually I dislike about v6 is the corner rounding in the mixer. Hope they don't continue with that bullshit. Or at least offer an option to switch between sharp and rounded.


----------



## vitocorleone123

I don’t mind corner rounding of windows/modals, but when used on small, repeating, adjacent shapes it simply adds visual noise and becomes a visual detractor rather than enhancer.

It does separate out each channel more to the eyes, but… was that a usability issue before, that people sometimes mistakenly adjusted the wrong channel? I doubt it.


----------



## Subliminal

Ever since they flattened the UI (v3?) I've found floating windows difficult in Studio One. I wish they'd put a more obvious 2 pixel border around them. But aside from that little gripe I think v6 is the clearest release graphically.

I think there's a lot to like in 6, not really any headline grabbing new features but a lot of nice workability improvements. Pleased with the upgrade.


----------



## G_Erland

gedlig said:


> Dunno, to me everything is fine with visibility, though I am running it dark. Only thing visually I dislike about v6 is the corner rounding in the mixer. Hope they don't continue with that bullshit. Or at least offer an option to switch between sharp and rounded.


Thank you. Please no more rounded anything. A daw and a christmas card should not venture into likeness. Arrrh.


----------



## Sombreuil

For those who purchased Studio One 5 after the 1st of August, was the free upgrade to version 6 manual or you had to contact their support?


----------



## ennbr

Sombreuil said:


> For those who purchased Studio One 5 after the 1st of August, was the free upgrade to version 6 manual or you had to contact their support?


If I recall you need to log into your Presonus account and click on S1 v5 and there should be something there


----------



## Sombreuil

ennbr said:


> If I recall you need to log into your Presonus account and click on S1 v5 and there should be something there


If I click on S1 v5 and then "show previous versions", there is nothing about v6. Assuming that's where I need to look out.
Edit, Oh, there is a button saying that you're elligible to the free upgrade. Doesn't appear on my account though, even though I don't own an OEM version.


----------



## Lukas

Sombreuil said:


> If I click on S1 v5 and then "show previous versions", there is nothing about v6.


Obviously 



Sombreuil said:


> Edit, Oh, there is a button saying that you're elligible to the free upgrade. Doesn't appear on my account though, even though I don't own an OEM version.


If there's no such button, just create a support ticket in your account. They will figure it out.


----------



## Sombreuil

That's what I did. I hope the grace period isn't over already 😥.


----------



## Lukas

Of course not.



https://support.presonus.com/hc/en-us/articles/9481263557645-Studio-One-6-Grace-Period



- Anyone who registered a new license for Studio One 5 on or after August 1, 2022 is within the grace period and is eligible to redeem a complimentary license of their purchased edition of Studio One.

- Eligible customers must redeem their complimentary upgrade by Jan 1, 2023.


----------



## bbunker

Got Studio One 6. Started a new 'song', and the first plugin I opened had a window about 4 times bigger than the screen. Standard keypresses to close windows, or switch between windows in an application, didn't work. Basically crashed Studio One.

Second time opening, opened a different plugin, and the window is absurdly small. Drag it to the non-4K monitor to see if that improves things - window glitches out, black screen between both windows. Plugin needs to be closed. Open a new instance of the plugin - black screen, uneditable. Basically crashed Studio One.

Third time opening, opened a different plugin, black screen, uneditable.

There hasn't been a fourth. I also seriously looked at the fine print to see what refund options were available for the first time in years.

I'll just say that Presonus hasn't solved the H-DPI issues that were kind of bad in the last one.


----------



## Lukas

What's this plug-in?


----------



## bbunker

The first was Addictive Drums 2. Second was Waves - one of the CLA compressors? On the new, H-DPI version. Can't remember the third.


----------



## EanS

bbunker said:


> The first was Addictive Drums 2. Second was Waves - one of the CLA compressors? On the new, H-DPI version. Can't remember the third.


If you're on Windows and have any type of video card like Nvidia, see if updating graphic drivers may assist. Although not S1 related I have an old GeForce 750Ti and a week ago I couldn't open a recently installed video editor, updated driver and it opened. 

Long shot, useless if you're on MAC.


----------



## vitocorleone123

I updated.

So far the best thing about 6, and this may be worth the whole update cost, is that it doesn’t tell me it crashed on exit every single time I open it. Something was finally fixed in the DAW.


----------



## dylanmixer

Can anyone tell me if Studio One is capable of compressing and skewing up/ down automation data proportionally like Cubase does? The last time I tried S1, I couldn't figure out how to do it.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

dylanmixer said:


> Can anyone tell me if Studio One is capable of compressing and skewing up/ down automation data proportionally like Cubase does? The last time I tried S1, I couldn't figure out how to do it.


Use the transform tool.


----------



## Akoustecx

dylanmixer said:


> Can anyone tell me if Studio One is capable of compressing and skewing up/ down automation data proportionally like Cubase does? The last time I tried S1, I couldn't figure out how to do it.


Totally. You need to use the transform function of the pen tool, which is the final option in the drop down. Once you've selected the automation points with that, you can do all sorts of wonderful things like upward and downward compression, skew and stretch. Really powerful, I use it all the time.


----------



## dylanmixer

Akoustecx said:


> Totally. You need to use the transform function of the pen tool, which is the final option in the drop down. Once you've selected the automation points with that, you can do all sorts of wonderful things like upward and downward compression, skew and stretch. Really powerful, I use it all the time.


Ah, thank God. I'm once again reevaluating S1 and that is a huge one for me.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

dylanmixer said:


> Ah, thank God. I'm once again reevaluating S1 and that is a huge one for me.


You can use the shortcut T instead of using the tool itself - a faster approach. Select your CC or velocity data, then hit T, then transform. Technically one extra step compared to Cubase, but still pretty quick.


----------



## samphony

dylanmixer said:


> Can anyone tell me if Studio One is capable of compressing and skewing up/ down automation data proportionally like Cubase does? The last time I tried S1, I couldn't figure out how to do it.



I hope this will be automatic in a future so it behaves more like Cubendo or Ableton Live.


----------



## Loerpert

samphony said:


> I hope this will be automatic in a future so it behaves more like Cubendo or Ableton Live.


How does that work? What will be done automatically?


----------



## madfloyd

Loerpert said:


> How does that work? What will be done automatically?


Yeah I'd like to understand this better as well...


----------



## Lukas

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Select your CC or velocity data, then hit T, then transform. Technically one extra step compared to Cubase, but still pretty quick.





samphony said:


> I hope this will be automatic in a future so it behaves more like Cubendo or Ableton Live.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Loerpert said:


> How does that work? What will be done automatically?


You don't have to hit T in Cubase or Logic for example. As soon as you select the CC / velocity data, you can transform it (Cubase shows transform handles for any selection, Logic allows you to use key modifiers as you move nodes). Some might say, well it's only one more step in S1 - but one more step for something you might be doing hundreds of times when creating music can add up.


----------



## Loerpert

ALittleNightMusic said:


> You don't have to hit T in Cubase or Logic for example. As soon as you select the CC / velocity data, you can transform it (Cubase shows transform handles for any selection, Logic allows you to use key modifiers as you move nodes). Some might say, well it's only one more step in S1 - but one more step for something you might be doing hundreds of times when creating music can add up.


Ah I see thanks. Seems like a little less effort than selecting with alt + T, but not too much. But I agree, useful workflow improvements can often sit in the small details.


----------



## dylanmixer

Yeah Cubase does it a little more intuitively. Everything is laid out without any extra buttons or modifiers. But this works for now.


----------



## muziksculp

Very Cool, and helpful new features for the FX Channels in S1Pro 6


----------



## musicmakerbird

dylanmixer said:


> Yeah Cubase does it a little more intuitively. Everything is laid out without any extra buttons or modifiers. But this works for now.


Pss. I read on GS that Steinberg aren't doing anymore .5 updates. They aren't charging for the updates anymore. Check the Steinberg 12.040 official thread.


----------



## musicmakerbird

Nice interview with the Presonus Software General Manager here https://products.zplane.de/arnd-kai...UPOZOUPF7o3XusyJoQDhq6hFB3p7QebauSbMiNWB2J1ng

Thoughts on what the big news is? Maybe the fender play app Presonus Software app?


----------



## gedlig

One thing I wish S1 finally implemented is external editor integration or support of RX connect, or maybe work with Izotope to have RX integrated like Melodyne. Also appending instance names for Izotope plugins from track names (which they do in other daws).

Also why is there still no middle mouse button panning??

There are many requests for these, but for some reason they're pretty much ignored. For my needs S1 is still the best daw, but damn do they need to address these things for it do be pretty much an ideal platform (for me).


----------



## DaddyO

Super feature, thanks for the heads up, Lucas. Had not caught this in the announcements. Despite misgivings about hoped for features, I plan to purchase a v6 update once we're done moving cross-country.


----------



## musicmakerbird

Wonder what's cooking after taking the new presonus survey.


----------



## Loerpert

I took the survey. I ticked a lot of "other". Kinda makes me nervous as to their choice of product placement


----------



## musicmakerbird

Loerpert said:


> I took the survey. I ticked a lot of "other". Kinda makes me nervous as to their choice of product placement


What makes you nervous?


----------



## Loerpert

musicmakerbird said:


> What makes you nervous?


Well from all the music genres they presented, orchestral / cinematic wasn't even one of them. And it goes on like that. I mean S1 is already a fantastic daw for cinematic composers, but I just hope they keep the innovation train going for use.


----------



## musicmakerbird

Loerpert said:


> Well from all the music genres they presented, orchestral / cinematic wasn't even one of them. And it goes on like that. I mean S1 is already a fantastic daw for cinematic composers, but I just hope they keep the innovation train going for use.


I think they will. They aren't going to try to concentrate on just one audience. This new update was not very popular among modern day music producers. So you can't please everybody.


----------



## madfloyd

Where did you guys see the survey?


----------



## Lukas

@musicmakerbird @Loerpert Which survey was that? Do you have a link or screenshot? Was it sent out via newsletter?


----------



## Loerpert

Lukas said:


> @musicmakerbird @Loerpert Which survey was that? Do you have a link or screenshot? Was it sent out via newsletter?


I found it via Google









Studio One: SURVEY


Thank you for taking a quick moment to participate in this survey! To better serve your artistry, we would love to learn more about your recording habits, your gear setup, workflow process and thoughts on Studio One. Please answer these questions to the best of your ability. All feedback is...




docs.google.com


----------



## Lukas

Thanks... however, the link does not work here. Has it expired yet?


----------



## Loerpert

Lukas said:


> Thanks... however, the link does not work here. Has it expired yet?


Can you try again? I pasted the wrong link


----------



## Lukas

Yes, works. Thanks! Was this part of a newsletter or where does this survey come from?


----------



## muziksculp

I submitted the Survey. 

@Loerpert ,

Thanks for providing the link, and the heads up about it.


----------



## muziksculp

Loerpert said:


> Well from all the music genres they presented, orchestral / cinematic wasn't even one of them. And it goes on like that. I mean S1 is already a fantastic daw for cinematic composers, but I just hope they keep the innovation train going for use.


Yes, I noticed that. But mentioned Orchestra/Soundtrack as my main Genre of interest. Hopefully the Presonus development is not going to ignore this. I wonder why they didn't list it, or maybe the person who made the survey hates orchestral and soundtrack music.


----------



## Loerpert

Lukas said:


> Yes, works. Thanks! Was this part of a newsletter or where does this survey come from?


In Googled it because i heard about it, but I didn't receive an email about it.


----------



## Snarf

@Loerpert, @Lukas, @musicmakerbird

I think that survey is quite old, definitely not recent. I remember filling out those same questions a while back.


----------



## Fizzlewig

Completed survey, full on film / cinematic leaning.


----------



## gedlig

Wasn't this a survey from last november or something like that?


----------



## Lukas

gedlig said:


> Wasn't this a survey from last november or something like that?


Probably. There has been no survey recently as far as I know.


----------



## Luzebel

I'm about to score my first short film in S1. If you have any important advice for setting up the project that would be greatly appreciated. 😗


----------



## Loerpert

Is anyone interested in taking over my "upgrade to S1 6 Artist" license from best service? I got the wrong one, but Best Service won't refund my order.


----------



## antsteep

ALittleNightMusic said:


> That is surprising because I have consistently found the opposite or no difference on my Mac, after extensive testing.


For me, Cubase is the worst DAW for CPU on my current Mac computer. Really bad, like only able to use one instance of some VST instruments and that is with cracks and pops. With Studio One I can run 8 of the same one without a single glitch. Tried all the settings and I just can't get rid of CPU spikes.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

antsteep said:


> For me, Cubase is the worst DAW for CPU on my current Mac computer. Really bad, like only able to use one instance of some VST instruments and that is with cracks and pops. With Studio One I can run 8 of the same one without a single glitch. Tried all the settings and I just can't get rid of CPU spikes.


You might have something up with your computer…I went back to using Cubase full time. Runs flawlessly on my Mac.


----------



## antsteep

ALittleNightMusic said:


> You might have something up with your computer…I went back to using Cubase full time. Runs flawlessly on my Mac.


It's not the computer. I still have all my other DAWs working fine on this same computer. Running a mac mini i9 with 64 gig of RAM and it feels like I am running a 20 year old computer with Cubase but every other program is fine.
I think it is to do with how Cubase uses multiple cores. Last night I opened Logic and managed to run 12 versions of a particular Falcon preset that Cubase fails using just 1. Just don't get it.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

antsteep said:


> It's not the computer. I still have all my other DAWs working fine on this same computer. Running a mac mini i9 with 64 gig of RAM and it feels like I am running a 20 year old computer with Cubase but every other program is fine.
> I think it is to do with how Cubase uses multiple cores. Last night I opened Logic and managed to run 12 versions of a particular Falcon preset that Cubase fails using just 1. Just don't get it.


Well given how many people are using Cubase on the Mac, under very stressful, high load conditions…something tells me it isn’t Cubase.


----------



## antsteep

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Well given how many people are using Cubase on the Mac, under very stressful, high load conditions…something tells me it isn’t Cubase.


There are lots of threads over at Steinberg about people having the same issue and finding no solutions. Some people it is working fine for, while others having the exact same issue as me. For me, Cubase is at 15% CPU on a blank template. 
I think Studio One and Logic are more transparent when it comes to what is using CPU and RAM


----------



## Cheezus

I really hope they continue to improve the Sphere Collaboration features. This was one of the things I was most anticipating and it falls well short.

Good:
- Easy to set up and get running
- Can invite someone who doesn’t have a Sphere subscription
- Doesn’t overwrite your files when pulling changes from someone else.

Bad:
- Sending and receiving unbearably slow.
- *Biggest disappointment*: Project files do not “merge” in any way, you simply end up with other person’s files alongside yours in the shared folder, and you have to manually merge them yourself. So what you’re sharing is not the project file, but just the folder that it’s in, and you quickly end up with a bunch of duplicate project files that are not labeled in an intuitive way.
- Project has to be closed when sending or receiving, so will be a big hassle with large projects that take a while to load.
- Collaboration features sometimes seem broken on home page, receive and send buttons are greyed out until I open project, so I have to load the project twice just to receive updates.


----------



## chocobitz825

Cheezus said:


> I really hope they continue to improve the Sphere Collaboration features. This was one of the things I was most anticipating and it falls well short.
> 
> Good:
> - Easy to set up and get running
> - Can invite someone who doesn’t have a Sphere subscription
> - Doesn’t overwrite your files when pulling changes from someone else.
> 
> Bad:
> - Sending and receiving unbearably slow.
> - *Biggest disappointment*: Project files do not “merge” in any way, you simply end up with other person’s files alongside yours in the shared folder, and you have to manually merge them yourself. So what you’re sharing is not the project file, but just the folder that it’s in, and you quickly end up with a bunch of duplicate project files that are not labeled in an intuitive way.
> - Project has to be closed when sending or receiving, so will be a big hassle with large projects that take a while to load.
> - Collaboration features sometimes seem broken on home page, receive and send buttons are greyed out until I open project, so I have to load the project twice just to receive updates.


I used sphere and v6 for a recently finished album. I think the execution of project sharing is flawed and redundant. its far easier to export the initial project as a zip file and upload that to a shared workspace on sphere. After that, any changes are best shared as audioloops or music loops. It makes it far easier to keep track of changes, discuss changes and share entire tracks and settings. Bonus that all the file sharing can be done within studio one. It would be great if eventually the comments could be shown in studio one too


----------



## madfloyd

chocobitz825 said:


> I used sphere and v6 for a recently finished album. I think the execution of project sharing is flawed and redundant. its far easier to export the initial project as a zip file and upload that to a shared workspace on sphere. After that, any changes are best shared as audioloops or music loops. It makes it far easier to keep track of changes, discuss changes and share entire tracks and settings. Bonus that all the file sharing can be done within studio one. It would be great if eventually the comments could be shown in studio one too


So one of the big reasons to subscribe to Sphere is a fail.


----------



## chocobitz825

madfloyd said:


> So one of the big reasons to subscribe to Sphere is a fail.


No that’s a misconception. Sphere is awesome. It’s made collaborating with people around the world super easy. The v6 “share” option they added is undercooked. It packages up the project and tries to upload it. Every attempt I made failed. Then it’s supposed to allow you access to updates but that too seems unstable.

The workspaces option in sphere is stable and really convenient. You can upload files directly from within studio one, and from the site you can review the waveforms, leave notes and have discussions about the project and files. Dropbox allows similar, but the studio one implementation of workspaces is great and really is a game changer for collaborative work. In my case I could collaborate with musicians and mix engineers from around the world. It’s worth the cost for workspaces alone.


----------



## madfloyd

chocobitz825 said:


> No that’s a misconception.


Ahh, OK. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## muziksculp




----------



## muziksculp




----------



## muziksculp




----------



## Crossroads

muziksculp said:


>




This is such a revolutionary feature. It makes large templates, even templates at all, obsolete. Allows for much more flexibility. The ability to recall complex routing is beautiful; it means I can make music as complex as ever, with sends, busses, sub busses, and all that labeled, color coded, and created on the fly. That, combined with plug-in nap means you can't be more efficient without sacrificing complexity or creative freedom (in fact, it creates it more).

This is one of those things where Studio One leads the way forward. I hope Steinberg takes note.


----------



## madfloyd

I'm loving this feature. I'm working on a new template but at the same time storing everything as a track preset, including folders of related instruments. I keep refining everything as I add more routing or customization and/or Sound Variations etc. 

My only complaint is when I want to update a track preset, unlike a template, there is no way to say 'I'm updating an existing file', so you have to remember exactly how you named it or else deal with multiple presets that are named similarly but are still unique.


----------



## Lukas

madfloyd said:


> My only complaint is when I want to update a track preset, unlike a template, there is no way to say 'I'm updating an existing file', so you have to remember exactly how you named it or else deal with multiple presets that are named similarly but are still unique.


You can press Alt/Option and drag the track onto an existing track preset to update it.


----------



## Jackdaw

Lukas said:


> You can press Alt/Option and drag the track onto an existing track preset to update it.


Uh I didn't know that either, it could be a bit more obvious in the name of UX


----------



## Olympum

As V6 came out I moved all my tracks in my orchestral template to presets, and only work off presets right now. Some of them are actually routed to VEP, with one instance per instrument, so whenever I add the track preset in Studio One, it connects to the instance in VEP (and recreates it if required). I keep the instance coupled so all the plugin data is saved with Studio One. Studio One is the only place I can do this in an efficient way (vs LPX and C12) without ending up with 100s of GBs of saved files thanks to the cached plugin data on save. Only this feature alone is amazing IMHO.

My only request for Presonus to improve this would be to be able to decide when restoring a preset to do it without routing. As the template evolves, the routing may get out of date, and saving track preset versions with and without routing is too much work IMHO.


----------



## Orlu

I love the new track presets, but I really hope they consider adding the "Audio Preview" feature of musicloops to them. Being able to preview sounds in the browser is one of S1's greatest features and completely sets S1 apart from other DAWs (except Ableton). The issue with musicloops is that many important track settings aren't saved with them (settings that DO get saved with Track Presets).

So now you have to choose between continuing using musicloops and losing out on the stored routings and other track settings like predelays, or you use Track Presets but lose one of S1 greatest features in the audio preview. Hope they can somehow consolidate the two.


----------



## chocobitz825

Orlu said:


> I love the new track presets, but I really hope they consider adding the "Audio Preview" feature of musicloops to them. Being able to preview sounds in the browser is one of S1's greatest features and completely sets S1 apart from other DAWs (except Ableton). The issue with musicloops is that many important track settings aren't saved with them (settings that DO get saved with Track Presets).
> 
> So now you have to choose between continuing using musicloops and losing out on the stored routings and other track settings like predelays, or you use Track Presets but lose one of S1 greatest features in the audio preview. Hope they can somehow consolidate the two.


That sounds a bit hard to merge since musicloops are a snapshot of a particular event. I’m not sure how the same could be done for presets without committing the preset to an event.


----------



## madfloyd

Lukas said:


> You can press Alt/Option and drag the track onto an existing track preset to update it.


Wow, good to know, thank you!

I would love to ask you some other "is it possible to do this in S1" type of questions if you wouldn't mind (either in this thread or by private message).


----------



## samphony

muziksculp said:


>



Just a little hint in addition to Marcus‘ video. If you currently want Studio One also to visually represent


chocobitz825 said:


> That sounds a bit hard to merge since musicloops are a snapshot of a particular event. I’m not sure how the same could be done for presets without committing the preset to an event.


i think its doable. Maybe they can look at an option where a music loop can contain track presets if you drag stacked events into the browser. S1 could then offer an option to render the sum.


----------



## Lukas

Jackdaw said:


> Uh I didn't know that either, it could be a bit more obvious in the name of UX


Maybe. But it's always worth to enable the Info view to find such options. It shows you all modifiers available depending on which tool is currently active...




madfloyd said:


> I would love to ask you some other "is it possible to do this in S1" type of questions if you wouldn't mind (either in this thread or by private message).


Thread  I can't do 1-on-1 support via PM anymore, sorry.


----------



## Jackdaw

Lukas said:


> Maybe. But it's always worth to enable the Info view to find such options. It shows you all modifiers available depending on which tool is currently active...


And how you enable Info view? 

Ok ok I'll dig up the manual 😎


----------



## Lukas




----------



## madfloyd

Some Studio One questions:

1) Is there any way to speed up the horizontal scrolling inside the editor? 
Whether I use shift+mousewheel or CTRL+arrow keys the scrolling is painfully slow (if you're zoomed in). When I'm doing careful midi editing (and therefore I'm zoomed in) it seems I have to resort to moving the playback cursor (which I don't want to do).

2) Is there any way to drag & move midi notes horizontally (not changing pitch)? I can do that for a single note using CTRL + ALT (which is the Strum feature) but not for multiple notes.

3) I know this doesn't exist but I'm wondering if it could be scripted. I'd like to have 'monitor follows track selection'. One can have that if you also want to automatically arm the track but that has caused me to accidentally record over tracks and now I NEVER have a track automatically arm. So I have to select the track and then press monitor which is tedious.

4) Is there a way to disarm all tracks with a single keystroke?

5) When editing midi, the TAB shortcut invokes 'Focus Next' which moves the playback cursor to the next event(s) in the track. This is very handy! But Shift-Tab, which is supposed to invoke 'Focus Previous' doesn't seem to do anything. Bug?


----------



## madfloyd

Lukas said:


> Maybe. But it's always worth to enable the Info view to find such options. It shows you all modifiers available depending on which tool is currently active...


I always have the Info view on... but in this case it doesn't give you the hint about the ALT key unless you drag the preset over to the existing preset. This makes sense, but I didn't know you could drag the track to begin with. Not only does this speed up saving a modified version of a track preset, but it speeds up saving a NEW track preset. No need to give it a name and choose a folder. Whooohoooo!

_(and yes, I should have known this was possible since Studio One is the king of drag & drop)_


----------



## samphony

madfloyd said:


> Is there any way to speed up the horizontal scrolling inside the editor?
> Whether I use shift+mousewheel or CTRL+arrow keys the scrolling is painfully slow (if you're zoomed in). When I'm doing careful midi editing (and therefore I'm zoomed in) it seems I have to resort to moving the playback cursor (which I don't want to do).


Zoom to selection or shift+option + drag for magnifying glass 

Shift+option+ click to zoom back or use the undo zoom key command


----------



## Lukas

madfloyd said:


> 1) Is there any way to speed up the horizontal scrolling inside the editor?
> Whether I use shift+mousewheel or CTRL+arrow keys the scrolling is painfully slow (if you're zoomed in). When I'm doing careful midi editing (and therefore I'm zoomed in) it seems I have to resort to moving the playback cursor (which I don't want to do).


The only way I can think of is replacing the default "Right skip" with a macro that contains the "Right skip" command twice (or multiple times).



madfloyd said:


> 2) Is there any way to drag & move midi notes horizontally (not changing pitch)? I can do that for a single note using CTRL + ALT (which is the Strum feature) but not for multiple notes.


There's no "pitch lock" modifier or something like that. But you could nudge notes with Alt+Left/Right (in grid values if snapping is on). Or set the playback cursor and use Ctrl+L to move the notes to the cursor.



madfloyd said:


> 3) I know this doesn't exist but I'm wondering if it could be scripted. I'd like to have 'monitor follows track selection'. One can have that if you also want to automatically arm the track but that has caused me to accidentally record over tracks and now I NEVER have a track automatically arm. So I have to select the track and then press monitor which is tedious.


Not easily. Scripts can be invoked by commands or they can listen to specific events. Not sure if "Track Selection changes" is one of them. I haven't done that yet. A "Monitor only selected Tracks" command would certainly be possible.



madfloyd said:


> 4) Is there a way to disarm all tracks with a single keystroke?


There's a macro "Arm all Tracks". You could modify (or duplicate and modify) that macro and set the argument to 0. That will make it unarm all tracks instead of toggling.



madfloyd said:


> 5) When editing midi, the TAB shortcut invokes 'Focus Next' which moves the playback cursor to the next event(s) in the track. This is very handy! But Shift-Tab, which is supposed to invoke 'Focus Previous' doesn't seem to do anything. Bug?


The "Focus Next/Previous" commands are a sort of meta commands that do different things depending on the context. I'm not sure why Shift+Tab creates a selection although the command is "Focus Previous"...


----------



## simfoe

Been giving v6 a spin, haven't really used Studio One properly since v3 and I must say I'm really enjoying it so far (probably because there's 3 versions worth of upgrades to go through!)

One thing I really like in Cubase is that you can change the MIDI channel of individual notes within the piano roll, without having to split out to multiple different instrument tracks. I use that a lot when programming parts for MIDI bass guitar where each string is assigned to a different MIDI channel. Logic can do this also, but it's a bit clunkier.

You couldn't do this in Studio One v3, but can v6 do this?


----------



## Lukas

No. You could fake it with Sound Variations... but not directly assign a MIDI channel to notes.


----------



## simfoe

Ah, no worries. Sound Variations might do the trick actually. I'll have a look


----------



## UDun

Weird but I have just noticed a behaviour in Studio One that makes me crazy now... this is about a selection of events and double clicks to open one only in the midi editor.

Can you experiment that ? Maybe @Lukas you can confirm here :
- let's say we create 5 instrument tracks
- create an event on each with a couple of notes (doesn't really matter)
- put events like I did on my pic (the last track having the leftmost event)

Now do :
- select all events with your mouse (and don't click anywhere else)
- double click on any event on tracks 1 to 4 except the one on the last track (the 5th). I was expecting to see the content of the selected event in the midi editor

Can someone tell me why the midi editor only shows the event on track 5 no matter where I double click ? This is really confusing...

And as a bonus, if you keep the same events selected on multiple tracks and use Edit/Deselect All (on tracks), it does visually deselect all events but clicking on any event still cycles through the selection. I was expecting to see only the event I clicked on (not the entire selection in the midi editor). Anything I did wrong ?


----------



## Per Boysen

dterry said:


> Maybe a bit dramatic, lol, but you are right, sound variations are much easier to setup and use than expression maps - and controllable through the free Studio One app. Pretty sweet.


Can Sound Variations use program change or CCs for switching, rather than notes?

(I have searched for a S1-6 manual but it seems it only comes as part of a purchased copy)


----------



## Trash Panda

Per Boysen said:


> Can Sound Variations use program change or CCs for switching, rather than notes?
> 
> (I have searched for a S1-6 manual but it seems it only comes as part of a purchased copy)


Yes. Sound variations can use the following:

Note On + Note Off
Note On
Note Off
MIDI CC (Controller) 0 through 127
MIDI Program Change
MIDI Bank Change
MIDI Channel Change


----------



## EgM

Per Boysen said:


> Can Sound Variations use program change or CCs for switching, rather than notes?
> 
> (I have searched for a S1-6 manual but it seems it only comes as part of a purchased copy)


Studio One 6 manual here:



https://pae-web.presonusmusic.com/downloads/products/pdf/Studio_One_6.0_Reference_Manual_EN_29092022.pdf


----------



## Lukas

Per Boysen said:


> Can Sound Variations use program change or CCs for switching, rather than notes?
> 
> (I have searched for a S1-6 manual but it seems it only comes as part of a purchased copy)


----------



## Per Boysen

Lukas said:


>



Thank you for this video, Lukas.  The API collab with VSL is so smooth and inspiring.


----------



## Lukas

It should work fine if you select "Yes". Studio One just tells you that the SV was created for a different plug-in (Vienna Synchron Player instead of Vienna Ensemble Pro). VE Pro does not forward Sound Variations from Synchron Player to the DAW yet. As far as I know, VSL want to do that but there's no ETA.


----------



## madfloyd

Lukas said:


> It should work fine if you select "Yes". Studio One just tells you that the SV was created for a different plug-in (Vienna Synchron Player instead of Vienna Ensemble Pro). VE Pro does not forward Sound Variations from Synchron Player to the DAW yet. As far as I know, VSL want to do that but there's no ETA.


But there's a simple workaround - simply load the Sound Variations manually as you would for any other library (assuming you have them saved which isn't hard to do either).


----------



## Per Boysen

And there is yet another workaround: 
Open a temporary Synchron Player on a DAW track and load it with a patch. Save the patch's SV to the SV Library. Then go to your VEP track (still in the DAW) for the same patch and import the SV.


----------



## Lukas

sundrowned said:


> My issue isn't actually so much the piano editor shortcut vs double clicking. For me it's being able to quickly switch between multiple and single tracks in the piano editor.


Got it (hopefully  ). I decided to add this to my Studio One Scoring Tools product that I've released today. For my taste, it makes multi-part editing (e.g. of string arrangements) a lot easier and more convenient. It adds three commands "Edit Next Instrument Part", "Edit Previous Instrument Part" and "Toggle Previous Instrument Part" (the engine automatically detects and remembers the selected events in the arrangement, so this should also work if you select the entire arrangement via Cmd/Ctrl+A, as some prefer to do when editing parts).

There's also a "Colorize" menu that allows temporarily colorize individual parts automatically in different colors, which I think makes editing in one view a lot easier. If you use an orchestra template, you usually have uniform colors for each instrument section, which makes the arrangement cleaner, but is not so practical for multi-part note editing. With this feature you can use both. When you are done editing, you can use the "Restore" command to restore the original track colors.











Studio One Scoring Tools


Scoring Tools is a powerful and easy-to-use collection of workflow features for film scoring and media production in PreSonus Studio One 5 & 6. The add-on uses Studio One's scripting engine to add entirely new functionality tailored to scoring t...




payhip.com





Not to forget nudging of notes depending on velocity and sound variation...






(If you select "Select edited notes" and set Amount to 0, you can abuse the function to only select the notes and edit them otherwise....).

Of course, the add-on won't replace built-in editing functionality in S1... but certainly saves some work especially if you're working with sample libraries, videos, orchestra templates etc.


----------



## chocobitz825

The most recent mypresonus app update is amazing for creators on the go. I have to say, so far fender is not messing up the game. 









‎MyPreSonus


‎The My.PreSonus app is your connection to your PreSonus products, the PreSonus support community, and the entire PreSonus ecosystem. Access PreSonus Sphere Workspaces Get mobile access to streamlined, efficient workspaces—and make collaborating on projects and getting feedback on your mixes...



apps.apple.com


----------



## wtptrs

@Lukas Will the S1 6 demo be available soon, or is it still possible to download the S1 5 demo? If not, I'll look into getting a short-time Sphere subscription before deciding whether to buy.


----------



## DaddyO

Lukas, this new scripting tool looks amazing. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Lukas

wtptrs said:


> @Lukas Will the S1 6 demo be available soon, or is it still possible to download the S1 5 demo? If not, I'll look into getting a short-time Sphere subscription before deciding whether to buy.


Yes, "soon". I can't give a more specific date, but definitely soon. Personally, I'd wait instead of doing the Sphere month.



DaddyO said:


> Lukas, this new macro set looks amazing. Can't wait to try it out.


Thanks. Let me know how you like it. As with pretty much everything I publish, these are actually tools that I always wanted to have myself...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

I hope paid functionality add-ons is not the path Fender / Presonus will be pursuing going forward. You buy S1 Professional...but if you actually want the full set of features, you have to keep buying other packages (that can only be created by a select few people chosen by Presonus). Want more colors, buy the Color Toolbar (luckily that is free...for now). Want to be able to nudge notes like in every other DAW, buy another add-on. Presonus then has no incentive it seems to include any of this functionality into the main app by default going forward.


----------



## Lukas

chocobitz825 said:


> The most recent mypresonus app update is amazing for creators on the go. I have to say, so far fender is not messing up the game.


I haven't tried it yet. Good to know, thanks!


----------



## madfloyd

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I hope paid functionality add-ons is not the path Fender / Presonus will be pursuing going forward. You buy S1 Professional...but if you actually want the full set of features, you have to keep buying other packages (that can only be created by a select few people chosen by Presonus). Want more colors, buy the Color Toolbar (luckily that is free...for now). Want to be able to nudge notes like in every other DAW, buy another add-on. Presonus then has no incentive it seems to include any of this functionality into the main app by default going forward.


Somehow I doubt that they'd have that attitude.


----------



## Lukas

madfloyd said:


> Somehow I doubt that they'd have that attitude.


Yes... I wonder how it can be *their *attitude if *I* decide to make an add-on


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

madfloyd said:


> Somehow I doubt that they'd have that attitude.


I wish I had your optimism, but they've already demonstrated this attitude. The Color Toolbar has been available for years and though a more robust color palette has been near the top of the feature requests for that same amount of time, Presonus has not done anything about it. And as the Color Toolbar continues to be supported and improved, there is less and less of a reason for Presonus to do anything. The only saving grace for users is that the creators of the Color Toolbar have made it free - imagine if it wasn't and Presonus still wasn't supporting the much desired functionality.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Lukas said:


> Yes... I wonder how it can be *their *attitude if *I* decide to make an add-on


Obviously what I wrote went over your head. You yourself commented in the other thread that it is "very unlikely" for Presonus to include this functionality into the app by default. So, very standard DAW functionality will now need to be a paid extra in addition to already paying for Studio One.


----------



## Lukas

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I wish I had your optimism


There are courses.



ALittleNightMusic said:


> The Color Toolbar has been available for years and though a more robust color palette has been near the top of the feature requests for that same amount of time, Presonus has not done anything about it. And as the Color Toolbar continues to be supported and improved, there is less and less of a reason for Presonus to do anything.



This is based on the assumption that the Color Toolbar Script has something to do with the fact that PreSonus never added a Color Picker for custom colors. Who says that is the case? 



ALittleNightMusic said:


> So, very standard DAW functionality will now need to be a paid extra in addition to already paying for Studio One.


Elaborate on what you mean by "very standard DAW functionality". I consider the features in the add-on rather special than standard.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Lukas said:


> There are courses.


Great attitude towards customers of a product you're supposed to be an official representative of. Or at least you act like one.



Lukas said:


> This is based on the assumption that the Color Toolbar Script has something to do with the fact that PreSonus never added a Color Picker for custom colors. Who says that is the case?


Pretty easy to reach assumption. And that's how users of S1 view the toolbar now (whether or not it was the author's original intention).



Lukas said:


> Elaborate on what you mean by "very standard DAW functionality". I consider the features in the add-on rather special than standard.


I know based on our other discussions that your knowledge of the other DAWs may be limited, but a lot of features you have highlighted in your video (solo selected events, track visibility based on selection / cursor position, colorizing multiple events, quick toggling between single / multiple part editing [indeed that was a recent discussion here from users that found S1's implementation lacking]). All of these can be done in other DAWs as part of the default program - not requiring a premium add-on. In fact, I don't know of a single major DAW (Logic, Pro Tools, Cubase, etc) that requires additional paid add-ons to add functionality for their "pro" tier versions. Logic even has a scripting interface that is accessible to everybody.


----------



## madfloyd

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I wish I had your optimism, but they've already demonstrated this attitude. The Color Toolbar has been available for years and though a more robust color palette has been near the top of the feature requests for that same amount of time, Presonus has not done anything about it. And as the Color Toolbar continues to be supported and improved, there is less and less of a reason for Presonus to do anything. The only saving grace for users is that the creators of the Color Toolbar have made it free - imagine if it wasn't and Presonus still wasn't supporting the much desired functionality.


Just because they haven't done it yet doesn't mean it's not on their to-do list. They do have to prioritize what they work on and I could see how more elaborate color toolbar is just not at the top of the 'what will keep us competitive' list. Besides, if I was involved in the decision making I might argue that the 3rd party solution does a good enough job that it's not urgent.


----------



## Lukas

ALittleNightMusic said:


> All of these can be done in other DAWs as part of the default program


Please demonstrate how the Auto-Colorize Events and Save/Restore Colors functionality in the add-on can be done in other DAWs. You claim a lot. Please show.



ALittleNightMusic said:


> not requiring a premium add-on.





ALittleNightMusic said:


> Want to be able to nudge notes like in every other DAW, buy another add-on.


You don't need to pay to nudge events or solo selected events. You get that for free, with the free add-on.



ALittleNightMusic said:


> In fact, I don't know of a single major DAW (Logic, Pro Tools, Cubase, etc) that requires


It's you who says it's required. I've made over 100 movies and library demos in the last 10 years without the features of this add-on. It's just an offer for people who like the features and think it helps them with their work.

Totally fine that you don't like the idea of the add-on  But it has nothing to do with PreSonus' attitude, which was your actual topic.


----------



## madfloyd

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Great attitude towards customers of a product you're supposed to be an official representative of. Or at least you act like one.


I think a sense of humor is always appreciated.


----------



## sundrowned

cedricm said:


> Except for the few billions of Android users.


It's the same as the android app no?


----------



## axb312

Will wait for presonus to integrate these into the software officially. Don't feel like paying extra for features which should be a part of the DAW.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Lukas said:


> Please demonstrate how the Auto-Colorize Events and Save/Restore Colors functionality in the add-on can be done in other DAWs. You claim a lot. Please show.


As an example in Cubase (one of a number of ways to auto-colorize). I never mentioned "Save/Restore Colors" so not sure what you're talking about.








Lukas said:


> You don't need to pay to nudge events or solo selected events. You get that for free, with the free add-on.


So, yet another add-on to install - which you could at any point start charging for. And functionality that Presonus still hasn't added to S1 by default - which is part of the point I was making.



Lukas said:


> It's you who says it's required. I've made over 100 movies and library demos in the last 10 years without the features of this add-on. It's just an offer for people who like the features and think it helps them with their work.


Well with that attitude, why not keep using S1 v1? Why is Presonus still developing features?



Lukas said:


> Totally fine that you don't like the idea of the add-on  But it has nothing to do with PreSonus' attitude, which was your actual topic.


It has everything to do with Presonus' attitude towards how "urgent" (as somebody referenced above) it is to add these features into the DAW by default. My comment was what I feared Presonus' attitude could be (if you were to re-read it and fully understand what I was observing) - which based on the evidence thus far, seems more and more likely.



axb312 said:


> Will wait for presonus to integrate these into the software officially. Don't feel like paying extra for features which should be a part of the DAW.


As Lukas has already stated, it is "very unlikely" for this functionality to be added by Presonus into S1 officially. So prepare to pay extra for a variety of features on top of what you've already paid for S1. The Scoring Tools script today. Maybe the Color Toolbar next if they decide to go the paid route. And who knows what else down the road.


----------



## Lukas

ALittleNightMusic said:


> As an example in Cubase (one of a number of ways to auto-colorize). I never mentioned "Save/Restore Colors" so not sure what you're talking about.


I'm just talking about the features in my add-on. What you've shown in the screenshot is something entirely different.



ALittleNightMusic said:


> Well with that attitude, why not keep using S1 v1?


Impossible. V1 does not have Sound Variations 



ALittleNightMusic said:


> So, yet another add-on to install - which you could at any point start charging for.





ALittleNightMusic said:


> And who knows what else down the road.


Speaking of attitudes... 🤨


----------



## chocobitz825

sundrowned said:


> It's the same as the android app no?


Yeah it's the same. I just referenced the iOS page because it clearly lists the updates.


----------



## chocobitz825

ALittleNightMusic said:


> As an example in Cubase (one of a number of ways to auto-colorize). I never mentioned "Save/Restore Colors" so not sure what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, yet another add-on to install - which you could at any point start charging for. And functionality that Presonus still hasn't added to S1 by default - which is part of the point I was making.
> 
> 
> Well with that attitude, why not keep using S1 v1? Why is Presonus still developing features?
> 
> 
> It has everything to do with Presonus' attitude towards how "urgent" (as somebody referenced above) it is to add these features into the DAW by default. My comment was what I feared Presonus' attitude could be (if you were to re-read it and fully understand what I was observing) - which based on the evidence thus far, seems more and more likely.
> 
> 
> As Lukas has already stated, it is "very unlikely" for this functionality to be added by Presonus into S1 officially. So prepare to pay extra for a variety of features on top of what you've already paid for S1. The Scoring Tools script today. Maybe the Color Toolbar next if they decide to go the paid route. And who knows what else down the road.


I don't quite understand your position. Every daw lacks something other DAWs have. There is no standard across all daws. So I don't know how Studio One is somehow a lesser DAW for lacking some features while not acknowledging the features it has that other DAWs lack. Didn't colored features only recently get added to pro tools? The pro standard daw with the inexplicable midi and audio track limits ....

It seems like it's a priority for you, but perhaps less so for the greater community of current and target users. There's nothing anyone could say to make it better, other than that there are alternatives for your specific desires add-on. Or you could maybe learn to script the specific features you want. I don't know.


----------



## cedricm

sundrowned said:


> It's the same as the android app no?


My bad,
From the link in your post I was under the impression the app was an iOS exclusive.
There is indeed an Android app, so I'll delete my post.

Somehow, the Community and Learn tabs are blank for me. Maybe they're Sphere subscribers exclusive.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

chocobitz825 said:


> I don't quite understand your position. Every daw lacks something other DAWs have. There is no standard across all daws. So I don't know how Studio One is somehow a lesser DAW for lacking some features while not acknowledging the features it has that other DAWs lack. Didn't colored features only recently get added to pro tools? The pro standard daw with the inexplicable midi and audio track limits ....
> 
> It seems like it's a priority for you, but perhaps less so for the greater community of current and target users. There's nothing anyone could say to make it better, other than that there are alternatives for your specific desires add-on. Or you could maybe learn to script the specific features you want. I don't know.


To clarify, totally agree every DAW has it's benefits and shortcomings. No argument there. S1 has plenty of great stuff in it. My point was not regarding the shortcomings though. It was an observation that Presonus has relied on third-party add-ons to address some of those shortcomings (either proactively or passively). And perhaps due to those add-ons, they have hesitated or delayed incorporating that particular functionality into the main app by default. While being a bit confusing to users IMO, that is an ok approach - assuming those add-ons are free. However, once those add-ons now require users to pay above and beyond the standard price of S1 Pro, you enter a trickier territory where certain functionality (which may be validly expected in a DAW by a certain cohort of users) can only be gained via a premium add-on due to the expectation that Presonus will not prioritize adding that functionality into the app by default (due to the existence of the add-on).

And I have no issues with add-ons being paid - IF the scripting interface was actually publicly accessible. However, it is not. I cannot go write my own version of the add-on for example and use it for free or offer it to the market at a lower price (or freely). Given that, there is nothing stopping those people who do have access to the interface and are selling the add-ons to set whatever price they want. $50, $100? There's no competition. So at some point, users are being asked to pay 25%+ premium of the S1 Pro price just to get certain features.


----------



## Phillip Dixon

Speaking as someone who has no idea,
Or interest in knowing how scripting works. I'm only to pleased. to pay for something someone has put the effort into creating, and don't care less
That it's not native to presonus..
Cheers


----------



## ennbr

ALittleNightMusic said:


> And I have no issues with add-ons being paid - IF the scripting interface was actually publicly accessible. However, it is not.


As much as I would like to see a Script API released I also realize that in the hands of 99% of the users it would unleash a Support Nightmare.


----------



## samphony

Phillip Dixon said:


> Speaking as someone who has no idea,
> Or interest in knowing how scripting works. I'm only to pleased. to pay for something someone has put the effort into creating, and don't care less
> That it's not native to presonus..
> Cheers


Exactly my thinking


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

ennbr said:


> As much as I would like to see a Script API released I also realize that in the hands of 99% of the users it would unleash a Support Nightmare.


Seems to be fine for Logic’s Scripter.


----------



## Andy_P

I get the point but, I do not think it is fair to bash Presonus. Look what you got between V5 and V6 with every point update up until 5.5. It is enormous. Same with 4 to 5 etc.

They could have easily hold on those updates until the paid Version 6 like Steinberg do with Cubase. You get zero 'new feature' update between major versions with Cubase. What you pay is what you get until the next paid update, except bug fixes.
But that is OK too and no need to bash Steinberg either. Every company has different business model. You choose the one that suits you. 

I agree with one thing though that Studio One having a better color palette option is long in the tooth.
Most requested but surprisingly not introduced with Version 6.


----------



## EgM

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Seems to be fine for Logic’s Scripter.


Logic Scripter is called as a plugin, not a DAW-wide control. Not saying Presonus couldn't do the equivalent but as it is right now it would indeed be a support nightmare as @ennbr said.


----------



## chocobitz825

ALittleNightMusic said:


> To clarify, totally agree every DAW has it's benefits and shortcomings. No argument there. S1 has plenty of great stuff in it. My point was not regarding the shortcomings though. It was an observation that Presonus has relied on third-party add-ons to address some of those shortcomings (either proactively or passively). And perhaps due to those add-ons, they have hesitated or delayed incorporating that particular functionality into the main app by default. While being a bit confusing to users IMO, that is an ok approach - assuming those add-ons are free. However, once those add-ons now require users to pay above and beyond the standard price of S1 Pro, you enter a trickier territory where certain functionality (which may be validly expected in a DAW by a certain cohort of users) can only be gained via a premium add-on due to the expectation that Presonus will not prioritize adding that functionality into the app by default (due to the existence of the add-on).
> 
> And I have no issues with add-ons being paid - IF the scripting interface was actually publicly accessible. However, it is not. I cannot go write my own version of the add-on for example and use it for free or offer it to the market at a lower price (or freely). Given that, there is nothing stopping those people who do have access to the interface and are selling the add-ons to set whatever price they want. $50, $100? There's no competition. So at some point, users are being asked to pay 25%+ premium of the S1 Pro price just to get certain features.


I guess since this is also a feature I don’t use often it doesn’t hit me as hard as it does for others. I installed the color toolbar but ultimately rarely used it in my workflow.

I can see the discomfit in the way things are especially if you felt the feature was important to your workflow. The pricing of those features is another issue as I imagine upkeep of those features comes with cost and even 3rd party options shouldn’t be expected to keep stability and new functionality coming without compensation for time and effort.

I suppose I see less issue with the cost of studio one + 3rd party add ons if looking at it as a business expense. Cost vs value. The add ons are a business expense, and so long as the value of studio one and these add ons is great enough to allow me to do my job and make up for the cost of these tools, it all breaks even.

Can I ask, does it not feel like presonus is providing value equivalent to their asking price in your kind?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

chocobitz825 said:


> Can I ask, does it not feel like presonus is providing value equivalent to their asking price in your kind?


Well the nice thing about Presonus, at least going by history, is they add a lot of updates for each major release version throughout its lifecycle. I upgraded to v6 with that in mind. Am I getting enough value for it right now? Not particularly - it has too many workflow shortcomings for me personally that I've highlighted elsewhere. So much so that it made it frustratingly slow to work with compared to Logic and Cubase (which is where I do most of my work now). But of course, YMMV.

If you are ok with also paying for premium add-ons in addition to Studio One, then that's all good! The expense doesn't particularly impact me - I was just observing a potential extra cost going forward for users of S1 and it'll be interesting to see how Presonus either adopts or doesn't adopt similar functionality into the main app.


----------



## ennbr

ALittleNightMusic said:


> If you are ok with also paying for premium add-ons in addition to Studio One,


And Cubas has no premium add ons they invented add ons 

Bottom line if you want to play then you have to pay get over it


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

ennbr said:


> And Cubas has no premium add ons they invented add ons
> 
> Bottom line if you want to play then you have to pay get over it


In my mind, there's a difference between buying extra plugins and buying extra functionality.


----------



## jonathanwright

Templates aren't saving for me in V6.

Or rather, they're saving, but when I start a new song with one, it's blank, like the default template.


----------



## Woodie1972

I still wish they had implemented correct playback of dynamics in the score editor. Now only velocity based instruments follow the dynamics as written. 
I really like Dorico for its notation and playback options, getting even better with the next update, but large scores tend to become sluggish, at least on my system, even with the instruments hosted in VE pro. Studio One doesn't really slow down with large scores


----------



## ennbr

Studio One 6.0.1 has been released


----------



## Lukas

Version 6.0.1 Release Notes (November 8, 2022):

*Improvements and additions:*
● Added Studio One Prime and Demo Activation
● Updated remote control mappings for Autofilter
● Removed file size limitation for importing MIDI files
● Copy & Paste channel settings from one to multiple tracks

*More information and list of fixes:*
https://forums.presonus.com/viewtopic.php?f=151&t=49902


----------



## wtptrs

Lukas said:


> Yes, "soon". I can't give a more specific date, but definitely soon. Personally, I'd wait instead of doing the Sphere month.



It was indeed soon, thanks for the advice! I'll check out the demo and probably buy the Artist version after.


----------



## jonathanwright

I figured out why none of the templates were loading, and also presets were loading very slowly.

I use an alias for the 'Songs' folder so I can keep all my music from different DAWs in the same place. V6 doesn't like this and causes problems.


----------



## Olympum

I was hoping 6.0.1 would my issue with Studio One not closing dow. It freezes, becomes unresponsive and I need to kill it (MacOS, M1). I am seeing this happen always with VE Pro instances. This never happened with V5 though. Has anybody else been experienced this?


----------



## ennbr

Olympum said:


> I was hoping 6.0.1 would my issue with Studio One not closing dow.


Check your plugins almost always things like this are due to a bad plugin


----------



## Piotrek K.

Moved -> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/studio-one-score-editor.132100/


----------



## Olympum

ennbr said:


> Check your plugins almost always things like this are due to a bad plugin


Yeah, maybe, but this does not happen in S1 5.x or Cubase 12.0.xx. Hunting through every VSTi and effect plugin isn't exactly fun ... but might be the only option to find out.


----------



## musicmakerbird

Just a heads up. Check your email, I took another Presonus Survey. It was asked my favorite features, what other products do I use (Arturia Effx, UAD Spark ex), is studio one my primary daw, what hardware do I use (uad, presonus). Lastly, I did see a question asking do you own any Fender gear? 

My question about the Fender gear. I'm trying to figure out what are Presonus/Fender going to come out with outside of guitar related products? I'm a drummer/trumpet player. Not really interested in playing guitar. Fender has no experience in the market's Presonus does like mixers/controllers/speakers. Fender has a $3000 turntable, PA Speakers (I think). Is anybody going to really buy that? 

Also, the old survey I took weeks ago asked about the atom. I think something about an ios app (sample one/impact). I think....


----------



## simfoe

One thing I love about Cubase's MixConsole is the ability to instantly switch between layouts. I often use my StreamDeck to toggle between different instruments or track types (for example, display all Drums, display all Buses, display all FX channels etc) to save scrolling through to find tracks. 

Can Studio One do this at all, i.e. assigning a keyboard shortcut or macro to hide/show various channels or track types?


----------



## Lukas

Yes.


----------



## Iridescence

Loving Studio One 6 so far!

I have a few long-time questions about the midi editor/piano roll since I use this feature the most as a video game composer and I'm curious to see how Presonus continue to expand on it.

*1.* I saw that Sound Variations now let you change midi channels, which got me thinking; is there a way to add automation to a _single specific note? _In a similar vein to how sound variations (probably one of my all-time favourite features) allow you to just right-click a specific note and define an articulation.

*2.* Is there a way to _stop _the natural behaviour of Studio One automatically changing tools when you zoom in to a note in really close? The cursor will automatically change to the slice tool when hovering at the bottom of a note, and the listen tool when at the top.

Hovering over the middle lets me click-drag as usual, but I'll be honest, my dexterity isn't that refined when I'm trying to work quickly! While this dynamic tool changing is handy in some situations, it becomes a hindrance when I'm trying to click-drag more time-reliant parts of my compositions. I'd much prefer it to be a toggle.

*3. *Is there a way to automatically remember the last drawn note's length and replicate that when drawing/adding another note? I used FL Studio about 10 years ago, and admittedly it's one of my more missed features.

*4. *Are there any plans to extend the scale functionality in the piano roll? Seems to be missing some of the modes (Lydian, Locrian!). I'd also like to define/add my own as I frequently experiment in some rather niche scales.

Not only that, but I'd really like it if the scale highlight feature went _across _the piano roll instead of just at the tips of the keys. It's kind of difficult to see when you have to keep scanning your eyes left-to-right for reference.

Cheers!


----------



## Scalms

New random question of the day.

i’ve been working on a massive amount of kontakt presets in Studio One 5. I will be upgrading to Studio One 6 soon. And upgrading to Kontakt 7 at some point. Is there any way to easily transfer all the kontakt 6 presets to kontakt 7 in Studio One? Or do I need to start from scratch?😩


----------



## cedricm

Iridescence said:


> Loving Studio One 6 so far!
> 
> I have a few long-time questions about the midi editor/piano roll since I use this feature the most as a video game composer and I'm curious to see how Presonus continue to expand on it.
> 
> *1.* I saw that Sound Variations now let you change midi channels, which got me thinking; is there a way to add automation to a _single specific note? _In a similar vein to how sound variations (probably one of my all-time favourite features) allow you to just right-click a specific note and define an articulation.
> 
> *2.* Is there a way to _stop _the natural behaviour of Studio One automatically changing tools when you zoom in to a note in really close? The cursor will automatically change to the slice tool when hovering at the bottom of a note, and the listen tool when at the top.
> 
> Hovering over the middle lets me click-drag as usual, but I'll be honest, my dexterity isn't that refined when I'm trying to work quickly! While this dynamic tool changing is handy in some situations, it becomes a hindrance when I'm trying to click-drag more time-reliant parts of my compositions. I'd much prefer it to be a toggle.
> 
> *3. *Is there a way to automatically remember the last drawn note's length and replicate that when drawing/adding another note? I used FL Studio about 10 years ago, and admittedly it's one of my more missed features.
> 
> *4. *Are there any plans to extend the scale functionality in the piano roll? Seems to be missing some of the modes (Lydian, Locrian!). I'd also like to define/add my own as I frequently experiment in some rather niche scales.
> 
> Not only that, but I'd really like it if the scale highlight feature went _across _the piano roll instead of just at the tips of the keys. It's kind of difficult to see when you have to keep scanning your eyes left-to-right for reference.
> 
> Cheers!


The scale features of Studio One are subpar imo, compared to those of Live and most DAWs.


----------



## Snarf

Scalms said:


> Is there any way to easily transfer all the kontakt 6 presets to kontakt 7 in Studio One?


Are you talking about your quickload menu?

If so, you can tranfer it between kontakt versions: https://support.native-instruments....p-and-Move-your-Quick-Load-Catalog-in-KONTAKT


----------



## Phillip Dixon

cedricm said:


> The scale features of Studio One are subpar imo, compared to those of Live and most DAWs.


I've never understood, nor used scale features, surely if you want to compose using certain modes, don't you just play, or write them in..?


----------



## Olympum

Phillip Dixon said:


> I've never understood, nor used scale features, surely if you want to compose using certain modes, don't you just play, or write them in..?


For example, you play a glissando for harp and then quantise to an octatonic scale. Sure, you can do it manually, it just takes much longer.


----------



## Snarf

Iridescence said:


> *1.* I saw that Sound Variations now let you change midi channels, which got me thinking; is there a way to add automation to a _single specific note? _In a similar vein to how sound variations (probably one of my all-time favourite features) allow you to just right-click a specific note and define an articulation.


99% sure this is not possible. Automation applies to all notes on a track.




Iridescence said:


> *2.* Is there a way to _stop _the natural behaviour of Studio One automatically changing tools when you zoom in to a note in really close? The cursor will automatically change to the slice tool when hovering at the bottom of a note, and the listen tool when at the top.


You can't disable Smart MIDI currently - there a feature request though.

Smart MIDI is only available at highest vertical zoom, so a workaround for now would be to not zoom in as much.




Iridescence said:


> *3. *Is there a way to automatically remember the last drawn note's length and replicate that when drawing/adding another note? I used FL Studio about 10 years ago, and admittedly it's one of my more missed features.



No. However, you can duplicate notes with 'D' and then move them up and down with the arrow keys, which works well for some scenarios.


----------



## Scalms

Snarf said:


> Are you talking about your quickload menu?
> 
> If so, you can tranfer it between kontakt versions: https://support.native-instruments....p-and-Move-your-Quick-Load-Catalog-in-KONTAKT


no, talking about the saved presets. When you drag a saved preset to a new instrument track it opens it in whatever engine you saved it in (e.g., Kontakt 6). If i get kontakt 7 i want all these presets to convert to the new kontakt.


----------



## Iridescence

cedricm said:


> The scale features of Studio One are subpar imo, compared to those of Live and most DAWs.



Yeah, it's one of those features I wished I just had on the side to help me experiment. I don't have much of a problem picking a scale and sticking to it, but when I'm working with say, the Hungarian minor scale, I tend to trip up just a little. 



Phillip Dixon said:


> I've never understood, nor used scale features, surely if you want to compose using certain modes, don't you just play, or write them in..?



Personally speaking, the video game music I'm asked to research and compose tends to expose me to many cultures and oft times also their own musical systems. I like to chart/note the ones I learn, and it's helpful for moments when I need to temporarily modulate.



Snarf said:


> 99% sure this is not possible. Automation applies to all notes on a track.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't disable Smart MIDI currently - there a feature request though.
> 
> Smart MIDI is only available at highest vertical zoom, so a workaround for now would be to not zoom in as much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. However, you can duplicate notes with 'D' and then move them up and down with the arrow keys, which works well for some scenarios.



Bummer, thanks a lot for the answers though. I suppose I'll have to stick to my trusty duplicate hotkey for now!


----------



## Snarf

Scalms said:


> no, talking about the saved presets. When you drag a saved preset to a new instrument track it opens it in whatever engine you saved it in (e.g., Kontakt 6). If i get kontakt 7 i want all these presets to convert to the new kontakt.


My bad. I understand. Unfortunately, I suspect that's not possible, since they're essentially different plugins from S1's perspective. I could be wrong though.

Personally, I have no problem using different Kontakt versions simultaneously for different user presets, precisely because migrating them is a hassle. That said, when I update to Studio One v6, I will migrate all my Instrument+FX presets to the (imo) superior system of Track Presets:


----------



## Per Boysen

I have started to work in S1 v.6 now and like it a lot. But it looks as if I have come about a shortcoming in this DAW. The other day I needed to automate the ON/OFF value for the arpeggiator (as a MIDI track FX) but that wasn't possible. Can this really be correct?


----------



## Akoustecx

Per Boysen said:


> I have started to work in S1 v.6 now and like it a lot. But it looks as if I have come about a shortcoming in this DAW. The other day I needed to automate the ON/OFF value for the arpeggiator (as a MIDI track FX) but that wasn't possible. Can this really be correct?


Yes, regrettably so. If you duplicate the track (not complete) you can have one with an arp, and one without.


----------



## Olympum

I guess this is not supposed to happen ... 3 levels of nesting with folders as channels messes up the UI. But only in v6, this is working ok in v5.

View attachment S1v6.0.1 - UI glitch nested folders.mp4


----------



## StillLife

ALittleNightMusic said:


> To clarify, totally agree every DAW has it's benefits and shortcomings. No argument there. S1 has plenty of great stuff in it. My point was not regarding the shortcomings though. It was an observation that Presonus has relied on third-party add-ons to address some of those shortcomings (either proactively or passively). And perhaps due to those add-ons, they have hesitated or delayed incorporating that particular functionality into the main app by default. While being a bit confusing to users IMO, that is an ok approach - assuming those add-ons are free. However, once those add-ons now require users to pay above and beyond the standard price of S1 Pro, you enter a trickier territory where certain functionality (which may be validly expected in a DAW by a certain cohort of users) can only be gained via a premium add-on due to the expectation that Presonus will not prioritize adding that functionality into the app by default (due to the existence of the add-on).
> 
> And I have no issues with add-ons being paid - IF the scripting interface was actually publicly accessible. However, it is not. I cannot go write my own version of the add-on for example and use it for free or offer it to the market at a lower price (or freely). Given that, there is nothing stopping those people who do have access to the interface and are selling the add-ons to set whatever price they want. $50, $100? There's no competition. So at some point, users are being asked to pay 25%+ premium of the S1 Pro price just to get certain features.


How many of these 'addons' are we talking about?


----------



## Per Boysen

Akoustecx said:


> Yes, regrettably so. If you duplicate the track (not complete) you can have one with an arp, and one without.


Smart, thanks! This will work fine as I already have double track copies addressing the same VEP midi channel. One setup answering to the Divisimate channels and one setup for direct live input.
-
My workaround in the last project was to bounce the arpeggiated parts to new audio tracks and then manually turn off the arpeggiators for the single-note melodies.


----------



## Lukas

Works in Studio One 5, too...


----------



## Jobreu

It doesn't give me the option New Variation. It only has New Folder


----------



## jonathanwright

Scalms said:


> no, talking about the saved presets. When you drag a saved preset to a new instrument track it opens it in whatever engine you saved it in (e.g., Kontakt 6). If i get kontakt 7 i want all these presets to convert to the new kontakt.


I seem to remember when I tried to use S1 presets made using an older version of Kontakt in a new version, it didn't work.

You could always test it out by downloading the K7 player and seeing if copying a few presets over works.


----------



## Scalms

jonathanwright said:


> I seem to remember when I tried to use S1 presets made using an older version of Kontakt in a new version, it didn't work.
> 
> You could always test it out by downloading the K7 player and seeing if copying a few presets over works.


thanks, yeah i tried it with kontakt 5 to kontakt 6 (importing/loading presets) as a test but doesn't seem doable. Gonna have to upgrade them one at a time i guess. Sigh.


----------



## Lukas

I've written a converter for K5 -> K6 to get my about 300 Kontakt 5 Studio One presets over to K6. Does not work with .instrument files yet (Instrument+FX presets), just the normal .preset files. Maybe I can get it to work with K6 -> K7 and .instrument as well.


----------



## Scalms

Lukas said:


> I've written a converter for K5 -> K6 to get my about 300 Kontakt 5 Studio One presets over to K6. Does not work with .instrument files yet (Instrument+FX presets), just the normal .preset files. Maybe I can get it to work with K6 -> K7 and .instrument as well.


Oh wow, that would be a lifesaver! (don’t worry not holding you to it 🙂) but man that would be awesome


----------



## Jobreu

Jobreu said:


> doesn't give me the option New Variation. It only has New Folder


Any idea why ?


----------



## Lukas

Opus (and some other VSTis that support Sound Variations out of the box, like Synchron Player and Spitfire's sample player) already reports its Sound Variations to the DAW so they're read-only.


----------



## Andy_P

In V6 is Preset or Instrument/fx loading works by double click in the browser or just drag and drop?


----------



## ennbr

Andy_P said:


> In V6 is Preset or Instrument/fx loading works by double click in the browser or just drag and drop?


not sure what your saying is this a question or a reply to something


----------



## Andy_P

ennbr said:


> not sure what your saying is this a question or a reply to something


Question. Can you load a preset or an Instrument/FX plugin by double clicking in the browser? Because you can not in V5. So i was wondering if it is possible in V6.


----------



## ennbr

ok then the answer nothing has changed in v6 still have to drag them onto a track from the Browser

But you can also in V6 from the main screen left panel right click and select a preset with just a click


----------



## Scalms

Andy_P said:


> Question. Can you load a preset or an Instrument/FX plugin by double clicking in the browser? Because you can not in V5. So i was wondering if it is possible in V6.


Double clicking makes more sense to me, wondering if they could add this feature in an update


----------



## EgM

Andy_P said:


> Question. Can you load a preset or an Instrument/FX plugin by double clicking in the browser? Because you can not in V5. So i was wondering if it is possible in V6.


For Instrument presets double clicking works if the instrument is already loaded, for instance if you've dragged a Kontakt preset to a track, you can double click to go through your different presets


----------



## Lukas

If you don't want to drag'n'drop, you could also add a keyboard shortcut for "Insert Selected Item". Which inserts the selected item.


----------



## vitocorleone123

I keep getting random audio glitches in S1 these days showing as a 100% CPU spike... was it the latest update?

I moved down to 48k and using low latency plugins and also have run latencymon for an hour simultaneously (no issues reported - even when experiencing audio glitches in S1). I removed my 3rd party antivirus software. I've tried troubleshooting to no avail. Nothing on the computer is using all that CPU per various monitoring utilities.

Super annoying.


----------



## Sombreuil

It's worth running LatencyMon several times. I've been using it a lot lately and quite often it wouldn't find anything, it's quite random whether it finds something or not.


----------



## Stormin

vitocorleone123 said:


> I keep getting random audio glitches in S1 these days showing as a 100% CPU spike... was it the latest update?
> 
> I moved down to 48k and using low latency plugins and also have run latencymon for an hour simultaneously (no issues reported - even when experiencing audio glitches in S1). I removed my 3rd party antivirus software. I've tried troubleshooting to no avail. Nothing on the computer is using all that CPU per various monitoring utilities.
> 
> Super annoying.


Probably not the issue but I've had a similar problem and it was a single plugin I was using (unify) causing the problems. It's weird because if the plugin window and SO are both open the spikes happen. If the plugin window is closed (but I'm still playing the plugin) they go away. Maybe a similar thing with other plugins?


----------



## Trash Panda

vitocorleone123 said:


> I keep getting random audio glitches in S1 these days showing as a 100% CPU spike... was it the latest update?
> 
> I moved down to 48k and using low latency plugins and also have run latencymon for an hour simultaneously (no issues reported - even when experiencing audio glitches in S1). I removed my 3rd party antivirus software. I've tried troubleshooting to no avail. Nothing on the computer is using all that CPU per various monitoring utilities.
> 
> Super annoying.


Are these plugins that use Open GL? I've had similar types of hiccups on my laptop with those types of plugins when the window is open.


----------



## vitocorleone123

I’ll check those things. I also disabled c-states in the bios, just in case since those can be super fast events that may not register.


----------



## vitocorleone123

Part of it may have been the C states - disabling them seemed to help.

That said, they’ve NEVER been an issue before until v6.


----------



## Sombreuil

vitocorleone123 said:


> Part of it may have been the C states - disabling them seemed to help.
> 
> That said, they’ve NEVER been an issue before until v6.


Try this, it solved my problem:


----------



## Lukas




----------



## Craig Allen

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How well versed are you with Cubase now? If fairly well and you’re using a lot of its power, you might find moving back to S1 rather frustrating given the lack of a lot of similar functionality (though you may prefer the things that S1 does better). I, for one, cannot go back to S1 in its current state after using Cubase 12 (and Logic).


What are specifics about Cubase that you are preferring?


----------



## Per Boysen

Hi guy,

Sorry for asking questions in this thread, but I just bought S1 v.6 and can't find a decent user forum elsewhere (Presonus has one behind a paywall, though). It seems to me that an essential feature is missing: *MIDI Velocity Scaling Automation. *The function exists for manual mouse-tweaking in the lower left square that keeps parameters for MIDI parts in the arranging area. But adjusting this "percentage of recorded velocity values" doesn't seem to be able to automate(?). At least "velocity" is not among the parameters listed in "Automation - Add / Remove".
Ideas?
-
I actually have a third-party midi scaling plugin but I can't find info in the manual on how to add that to Studio One's "Note FX"


----------



## Akoustecx

Per Boysen said:


> Hi guy,
> 
> Sorry for asking questions in this thread, but I just bought S1 v.6 and can't find a decent user forum elsewhere (Presonus has one behind a paywall, though). It seems to me that an essential feature is missing: *MIDI Velocity Scaling Automation. *The function exists for manual mouse-tweaking in the lower left square that keeps parameters for MIDI parts in the arranging area. But adjusting the percentage of recorded velocity values doesn't seem to be able to automate(?). At least "velocity" is not among the parameters listed in "Automation - Add / Remove".
> Ideas?
> -
> I have a third-party midi scaling plugin but I can't find info in the manual on how to add that to Studio One's "Note FX"


As far as I know, and my knowledge is not exhaustive, and exclusively V5, scaling needs to be done after the fact using the Transform tool. You certainly can't use 3rdP MIDI plugins in V5.


----------



## Lukas

Per Boysen said:


> can't find a decent user forum elsewhere (Presonus has one behind a paywall, though).


Paywall? You did pay as you say so you should have access to the official community support forum.






PreSonus Forums | Studio One Forum Community Support Topics |







forums.presonus.com







Per Boysen said:


> At least "velocity" is not among the parameters listed in "Automation - Add / Remove".


Velocity is a note attribute that can be tweaked on a per-note basis or with the Transform Tool in the editor (Alt+T). You can create ramps, scale the velocity etc. But using a 3rd-party VST plug-in to modify velocity is not possible yet.


----------



## Craig Allen

muziksculp said:


> I might have seen a Notion video by him years ago, he is surely not active doing scoring/orchestral related YT videos for Presonus. I don't even know if he is still working for them, but whatever it is, they surely need to have another 'active' YT presenter that focuses on the scoring/orchestral side of production using S1Pro.


Chris Swaffer has just come out with a series on the newly introduced Notion Mobile. I just downloaded it last night. Interesting: S1 can now directly open Notion Mobile files. Looks like a cool integration. (If only my Apple Pencil would work!)


----------



## Craig Allen

muziksculp said:


> Good Question, I have been curious about this as well, will there be a Notion 7 with great integration with Studio One Pro 6 ?


Notion Mobile (3.0), just introduced, now has this integration.


----------



## Craig Allen

Lukas said:


> Not sure what you mean exactly when you talk about clip launching on the Show Page. I think it's already pretty powerful when you play live (solo or with a band) with loops/backing tracks/different patches/effects...
> 
> - Different playback modes (continue section, loop section, loop & continue, stop at and, skip)
> - Sync Modes (1 Bar, 2 Bars, Section etc.)
> - Custom actions (cue next section, cue section X, toggle loop/continue, stop at end of bar, next patch)
> - Patches (effect changes, activate/mute track, instrument patch changes)
> - Remote app for Windows, Mac, iOS, Android
> 
> Not even Ableton Live or Bitwig Studio provide that out of the box...


Lukas,

Thanks for these reminders of cool SHOW page features for solo musicians. I have posted a number of Feature Requests on the Presonus site, but maybe you could help with this major deal-breaker, game-killer for bands and church worship teams:

On the Performance pages, at some point, the Setlist (originally on the left side and always viewable) was changed to require a click to make visible, and then it disappears once the music is started. This is a horrible design change for playing a live set. For my purposes, it makes the performance pages unusable. 

We need a perpetually visible and clickable Setlist on the Performance pages! 

At any point, we need to see what is upcoming. And we need to be able to switch to what song is desired. Without stopping playback and without the Setlist disappearing.

Can you urge the Devs to act on this? Otherwise, forcing me to LIVE. 

One other thing: Since I have to run live sessions from the Arranger view of the SHOW Page (to see the perpetual SetList), there is a danger! If you click quickly in an editable area (i.e. the Track Name or the song length), it can stop your music, or change your song length. I've made both mistakes in a live scenario. Threw me so badly: What just happened! ?! Now, I'm super careful of where to click, but that takes extra brain space. Here's an easy solution for the Devs: Have a Setlist Lock to make the entire setlist area uneditable. Toggle On/Off. Super useful for LivePlay to not accidentally click in the wrong place and ruin your live set!

Thank you so much for being such an effective bridge between the user community and the Devs.


----------



## Lukas

Craig Allen said:


> On the Performance pages, at some point, the Setlist (originally on the left side and always viewable) was changed to require a click to make visible, and then it disappears once the music is started. This is a horrible design change for playing a live set. For my purposes, it makes the performance pages unusable.
> 
> We need a perpetually visible and clickable Setlist on the Performance pages!
> 
> At any point, we need to see what is upcoming. And we need to be able to switch to what song is desired. Without stopping playback and without the Setlist disappearing.


Can't say anything other than I agree. The current setlist display on the Perform view is far from ideal and should be improved.



Craig Allen said:


> Can you urge the Devs to act on this? Otherwise, forcing me to LIVE.


No - I can only make suggestions and give advice on certain topics. I am not in a position to urge anyone to anything.



Craig Allen said:


> Here's an easy solution for the Devs: Have a Setlist Lock to make the entire setlist area uneditable. Toggle On/Off. Super useful for LivePlay to not accidentally click in the wrong place and ruin your live set!


Yes, agreed, a Lock function sounds like a good idea. (I had that idea already when I thought about some stage pianos or synthesizers that have a Lock button... incredibly useful - or rather essential - for live playing.)


----------



## Craig Allen

Lukas said:


> Got it (hopefully  ). I decided to add this to my Studio One Scoring Tools product that I've released today. For my taste, it makes multi-part editing (e.g. of string arrangements) a lot easier and more convenient. It adds three commands "Edit Next Instrument Part", "Edit Previous Instrument Part" and "Toggle Previous Instrument Part" (the engine automatically detects and remembers the selected events in the arrangement, so this should also work if you select the entire arrangement via Cmd/Ctrl+A, as some prefer to do when editing parts).
> 
> There's also a "Colorize" menu that allows temporarily colorize individual parts automatically in different colors, which I think makes editing in one view a lot easier. If you use an orchestra template, you usually have uniform colors for each instrument section, which makes the arrangement cleaner, but is not so practical for multi-part note editing. With this feature you can use both. When you are done editing, you can use the "Restore" command to restore the original track colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Studio One Scoring Tools
> 
> 
> Scoring Tools is a powerful and easy-to-use collection of workflow features for film scoring and media production in PreSonus Studio One 5 & 6. The add-on uses Studio One's scripting engine to add entirely new functionality tailored to scoring t...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> payhip.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to forget nudging of notes depending on velocity and sound variation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If you select "Select edited notes" and set Amount to 0, you can abuse the function to only select the notes and edit them otherwise....).
> 
> Of course, the add-on won't replace built-in editing functionality in S1... but certainly saves some work especially if you're working with sample libraries, videos, orchestra templates etc.



Lukas,
You are the BEST thing that comes with purchasing Studio One!


----------



## Per Boysen

Lukas said:


> Paywall? You did pay as you say so you should have access to the official community support forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreSonus Forums | Studio One Forum Community Support Topics |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.presonus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Velocity is a note attribute that can be tweaked on a per-note basis or with the Transform Tool in the editor (Alt+T). You can create ramps, scale the velocity etc. But using a 3rd-party VST plug-in to modify velocity is not possible yet.



Thank you, Lukas. That forum looks like what I have been missing . 

I had been looking under the "Community" tab on the homepage's navigation bar, where it says_ "To join the conversation you'll need to have an active PreSonus Sphere membership" _ and then subscription plans with prices come up, even though I am logged in to my account.

I do know about the Transform Tool but that is a different technique. Automating velocity scaling throughout a track is the modern equivalent of "riding the fader throughout a live mix session", and with long recorded midi performances this is the easiest way to optimize the musicality of an instrument track. I really want to find a way to do this in Studio One (so I won't have to move projects to other DAWs for this action). As I understand the current situation we can only wait and hope to get this feature soon with an update. It can't be hard to implement since there is already a manual value monitor for velocity scaling. It just needs an automation option.


----------



## Lukas

Per Boysen said:


> I do know about the Transform Tool but that is a different technique. Automating velocity scaling throughout a track is the modern equivalent of "riding the fader throughout a live mix session", and with long recorded midi performances this is the easiest way to optimize the musicality of an instrument track. I really want to find a way to do this in Studio One (so I won't have to move projects to other DAWs for this action). As I understand the current situation we can only wait and hope to get this feature soon with an update.


OK. What's the exact benefit over the transform tool? To preserve the original values / have a non-destructive editing behavior? Or is it about recording an automation live rather than drawing lines and moving points?



Per Boysen said:


> It can't be hard to implement since there is already a manual value monitor for velocity scaling.


That's never the question. The questions are: Does it fit into the concept of the program, and how many people need it and for what? (And, of course, does it fit the current roadmap?)
Many people just name a feature request they want (often even "just like in Cubase or Logic") instead of describing the actual use case (from the developer's point of view: the user story). Users tend to suggest what they already know from somewhere else instead of thinking about something new. Developers are usually more interested in the story behind a feature request than the exact implementation, because they prefer to think about that themselves (because that's their job).

TL;DR: If a feature is missing, it's usually not because the programmers found it too hard to build.


----------



## ennbr

Per Boysen said:


> Sorry for asking questions in this thread, but I just bought S1 v.6 and can't find a decent user forum elsewhere


Presonus has a Forum that's free for all






PreSonus Forums







forums.presonus.com


----------



## EgM

6.0.2 is out!

*Version 6.0.2 Release Notes (December 13, 2022):

Improvements and additions:*
● Updated and localized user manuals
● Improved Smart Template compatibility in Studio One Prime
● Added PreSonus Studio 2|4 device template

*The following issues have been fixed:*
● [Console] VCA channel fader turns green when channel view is narrow
● [Apple Silicon] No support for REX file format
● [Pro EQ³] Transform to rendered audio fails when linear phase low cut (LLC) is engaged
● [Score Editor] Tied-to notes split at end of measure are added after first note(s) in next measure
● Applying "Adjust Loudness" on audio export may deliver unreliable results in certain situations
● Audio event in Editor cannot be moved if track is in a folder
● Autoscroll should work when nudging beyond the visible timeline

● Wrong results when importing and editing the same MIDI file multiple times
● Copying automation data between lanes not possible
● Crash when right-clicking video file in Pool
● Context menu item 'Expand Folder Track' is disabled in certain situations
● Cannot change Note Editor tool when mouse cursor is hovering the arrangement
● Pasting text into lyrics lane on Show Page inserts multiple copies

● Studio One Prime demo song does not install correctly
● Sound Variations not moving with selected notes on nudging
● Special characters rendered incorrectly when dragging text file into lyrics track
● Splitting event fails at the start time of another selected event
● Missing translations in activation window


----------



## cedricm

In the end, I was forced to upgrade to Studio One 6 Pro to get bug fixes, a state of affairs that I don't appreciate.

Almost a year ago, I went back and forth with Presonus support for a week or two over a nasty bug: whenever I opened a project that was not the same sample rate as the default rate of my audio interface, Studio One 5 Pro would become unresponsive, and I could see on the interface app that the sample rates kept cycling between 32 and 192 kHz.

After a few seconds trying to brute force SO's closing, I had no more sound under Windows and needed to restart the computer.

Support told me it was not a bug in SO, it was an issue with my audio interface (Antelope Audio Zen Q), although I certified them this happened neither in Reaper nor in Bitwig nor in Mixbus nor in any other DAW I tried.

On a whim I installed SO 6 demo's a few days ago. I launched the new demo. Looking at the UI I could not believe my eyes: the project is in 44.1 kHz whereas my audio interface is by default on 48 kHz.
No freezing, no crash. Closing the project, SO shows the interface rate as 41.1 kHz: it was switched, as it should, effortlessly.

To make sure, I restarded Studio One 5 Pro, but of course, the "it's not a bug" has not been corrected.

I have always been a staunch supporter of Presonus and Studio One, but I'm disappointed.

So I upgraded to Studio One Pro 6.
Please don't hesitate to link the videos and the web pages that you found the most useful for users upgrading from v5.


----------



## Per Boysen

Lukas said:


> OK. What's the exact benefit over the transform tool? To preserve the original values / have a non-destructive editing behavior? Or is it about recording an automation live rather than drawing lines and moving points?


I have taken a better look at the transform tool now, and I must answer that question with _"almost no benefit, except for lazy people's convenient habit of scaling velocity through a track performance by track automation"_. The T-tool does indeed keep the relative velocity values and does actually scale as you draw the lines. Lovely! 

The typical application is when you have recorded a midi performance, with a dynamic feel in musical accents, and realize during the arranging and mixing that you need to make the performance feel a bit more or less intense during a certain part of the music (of course with the original play feel kept). 

BTW, I just bought Lukas' Scoring Tools (thank you, fantastic helper scripts!) and I'm looking forward to many future projects in S1 (after having used Logic, Cubase, Reaper, Bitwig)


----------



## Chris Hurst

I’ve used Studio One on and off for years, but working in a mobile rig over the past 6 weeks has encouraged me to dive in further.

One word for it is FAST. I’m able to get things down quickly, preserve resource on the MacBook by transforming to Audio (and being able to go back to the VI to tweak if needed). The transform tool is great.

I find it a hybrid of Logic and Cubase with drag and drop really suiting my workflow style.

I have actually really enjoyed using it and am now starting to get into track presets which remember routing etc - all good stuff.


----------



## Lukas

Per Boysen said:


> I have taken a better look at the transform tool now, and I must answer that question with _"almost no benefit, except for lazy people's convenient habit of scaling velocity through a track performance by track automation"_. The T-tool does indeed keep the relative velocity values and does actually scale as you draw the lines. Lovely!


Okay, that's good to know. Another way to change velocity (relative values) is to use the Velocity +/- 10÷ or 20÷ macros. I personally use the Music Editing macro page but also have them on hotkeys (which are triggered by my Stream Deck). For me that's usually even faster than using the Transform tool.



Per Boysen said:


> BTW, I just bought Lukas' Scoring Tools (thank you, fantastic helper scripts!) and I'm looking forward to many future projects in S1 (after having used Logic, Cubase, Reaper, Bitwig)


Even better to know  Thanks!


----------



## Per Boysen

Lukas said:


> Okay, that's good to know. Another way to change velocity (relative values) is to use the Velocity +/- 10÷ or 20÷ macros. I personally use the Music Editing macro page but also have them on hotkeys (which are triggered by my Stream Deck). For me that's usually even faster than using the Transform tool.
> 
> 
> Even better to know  Thanks!


Thanks for hinting about those macros! Great to know  but sometimes you really need scaling rather than adding ur substracting defined numbers.


----------



## robgb

cedricm said:


> In the end, I was forced to upgrade to Studio One 6 Pro to get bug fixes, a state of affairs that I don't appreciate.


This is why I left Studio One. It was a matter of paying a couple hundred to upgrade or paying $60 and switching to a DAW that gets monthly free updates and allows me to control it rather than it controlling me (Reaper). And the thing is, I really like Studio One. I just think upgrading shouldn't cost so damn much.


----------



## EanS

Studio One Pro 5 Upgrade to Pro 6 path (for those who don't pay added VAT)

Get the code from BestService ($20 off $99 purchases and up) (HNY2023-20 HNY2023-40 for $40 off 199)

Buy Update at Best Service ($124)

Final Upgrade Price $104.

With the money saved, get Scoring Tools from @Lukas , and you're done for 2 years (average when new version comes) 🙌


----------



## Lukas

Per Boysen said:


> Thanks for hinting about those macros! Great to know  but sometimes you really need scaling rather than adding ur substracting defined numbers.


Scaling (multiply) is possible with macros, too. Everything that has a command can be used in macros. The Velocity command can add, multiply and set fixed values.



robgb said:


> This is why I left Studio One. It was a matter of paying a couple hundred to upgrade or paying $60 and switching to a DAW that gets monthly free updates


Don't most DAWs have paid upgrades? And weren't Studio One 5.1, 5.2, 5.3, 5.4, 5.5 and all maintenance updates (5.0.1, 5.1.1 etc.) free updates as well?


----------



## Sombreuil

That being said, both Logic and FL Studio have free updates. One could argue about Logic because of Apple, but FL Studio is more popular than any other DAW when it comes to home usage.
Also, Studio One is now owned by Fender, so we could compare it with Logic to some extend.

It's obvious that we are paying way too much for DAWs in general, but since it's become the norm we are accepting it, until we won't because of the subscription model that's around the corner.


----------



## Per Boysen

Lukas said:


> Scaling (multiply) is possible with macros, too. Everything that has a command can be used in macros. The Velocity command can add, multiply and set fixed values.


Excellent. Now I get it! S1 macros are just like the transformer in Logic and Cubase.  Nice!
Wondering if it can be applied to midi input, pre-DAW? That would be very useful too. Seems I need to put some time into reading up on "macros" today.


----------

